# PAKISTAN vs AUSTRALIA: QF WC 2015



## Musafir117

A lot of things in favor of Pakistan to win against Australia on 20th March Friday at Adelaide, little late but Pak team in aggressive mood and improved itself lot in last four games. Aussies even with home ground and crowd also play in pressure. 
Pakistan and Australia ODI histroy:-

Total matches 92 
Australia won 57
Pakistan won 31
3 ends with ties and one with no result. Share and update please.


----------



## Musafir117

World Cup 2015: Relieved Misbah-ul-Haq Says Pressure Now on Australia - World Cup 2015 News


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Aussies have a complete team...Pakistani batting and fielding is weak.

I would say Aussies are favourites.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

If we can defeat S.Africa we can defeat Australia too.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## rockstar08

welcome back team Pakistan ... you played well enough to reach in Q finals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

This will be the most exciting and most interesting match yet. Too bad it's on Friday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Aussies have a complete team...Pakistani batting and fielding is weak.
> 
> I would say Aussies are favourites.


They have a lot other benefits also but they play in more pressure than Pakistan. Pak team improved much in past four games there is no Akmal more behind the wicket instead he doing good in field and other guys too. A little disadvantage is in bowling squad for sure.


----------



## Imran Khan

bhai mujhy to abhi se dar lag gya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Imran Khan said:


> bhai mujhy to abhi se dar lag gya hai


2 peg chada lo


----------



## Imran Khan

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> 2 peg chada lo


us se kya ho ga bhai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Congrats to Pakistani team beating South Africa and Ireland and reaching the QF to face off with Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Horus said:


> If we can defeat S.Africa we can defeat Australia too.


So illogical to compare known chokers to formidable Aussie. And lemme repeat, you guys have chance only and only if you guys don't chase. You lose the toss, you lose the match. Your only victory came against SA that too in damp conditions while defending total. Rest all wins are against minnows which was obvious.
Now pray that you win the toss. Coz if you chase on a slow pitch like Adelaide you need special form to do so and even Misbah can't do shit on slow pitches. Is my bet. Your opening pair will fail miserably against Aussies. And if your opening pair fails you guys collapse.

It's not that I want Pakistan to lose. Just like any Indian I would love to face Pakistan in semis rather than Aussie but I am just bring pragmatic.



Imran Khan said:


> bhai mujhy to abhi se dar lag gya hai


Soch. Match ke tym to pant gili hogi. 



Imran Khan said:


> us se kya ho ga bhai ?


Usse ye hoga Ki jab pant gili hogi to Bol sakte Ho daaru Giri hai.


----------



## Greenblood

Bought the tickets already... Excited.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ashok321

Horus said:


> If we can defeat S.Africa we can defeat Australia too.



Rephrase above by following:

If we can lose from Indians, we can lose from Australians...



Greenblood said:


> Bought the tickets already... Excited.



Can you post the ticket picture pls?



A1Kaid said:


> Congrats to Pakistani team beating South Africa and Ireland and reaching the QF to face off with Australia.



Few weeks ago a bad mechanic was blaming the tools....Now with the win, the face of the argument has changed to rosy one...lol

Pitches are tailor made for Indians...Lol
WC is fixed...Lol


----------



## Rajkumar

if Pakistan win... India will be lifting world cup again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan lifting a WC title odds are 25 to 1


----------



## Android

Horus said:


> If we can defeat S.Africa we can defeat Australia too.



SA is a paper tiger they only have 2 sensible batsman in the team(Amla and ABD) rest all are mere sloggers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ganesh177

This world cup is fixed. Indians have ruined the cricket.
See how they systematically kicked britishers out of tournament and braught pakistan back into tournament by fixings.


----------



## B+ Dracula

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Aussies have a complete team...Pakistani batting and fielding is weak.





WAR-rior said:


> It's not that I want Pakistan to lose. Just like any Indian I would love to face Pakistan in semis rather than Aussie but I am just bring pragmatic.





ashok321 said:


> Pakistan lifting a WC title odds are 25 to 1


Let us enjoy playing *SUPERMAN *for 3 days


----------



## Rahil khan

ganesh177 said:


> This world cup is fixed. Indians have ruined the cricket.
> See how they systematically kicked britishers out of tournament and braught pakistan back into tournament by fixings.



WTH??? Utter nonsense...!!

On topic my simple formula....You beat the Aussies you lift the World Cup 2015...Simple is that..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

Simple Even Pakistani team Players cant tell how they are well prepared against mighty Aussies.. 
What i know about Pakistani team is they are unpredictable


----------



## ashok321

Rahil khan said:


> WTH??? Utter nonsense...!!
> 
> On topic my simple formula....You beat the Aussies you lift the World Cup 2015...Simple is that..!!



This formula is based on what principle?


----------



## monitor

Thanks to Pakistan team at least they reached QF i lost hope about Pakistan but after SA match its proved again Pakistan is unpredictable i hope Pakistan will reach semi too insaallah .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

*Imposter Posing as Ex-Pakistan Cricketer Dupes BBC*

*An imposter posing as a former Pakistani cricketer has duped the BBC into paying him to appear as an expert on cricket shows and even took part in a discussion involving ex-Indian batsman Aakash Chopra.Nadeem Alam posed as ex-batsman Nadeem Abbasi to give his "expert" opinion on BBC World News, BBC Asian Network and Radio Five Live, despite only ever playing cricket for his home town of Huddersfield. 

He even took part in a discussion with former Indian batsman Chopra, who is now retired and regularly appears on cricket chat shows for expert comments. Abbasi, furious about the fraudster's deceit, has decried the BBC for failing to check its facts.*


----------



## metronome

ashok321 said:


> Imposter Posing as Ex-Pakistan Cricketer Dupes BBC
> 
> An imposter posing as a former Pakistani cricketer has duped the BBC into paying him to appear as an expert on cricket shows and even took part in a discussion involving ex-Indian batsman Aakash Chopra.Nadeem Alam posed as ex-batsman Nadeem Abbasi to give his "expert" opinion on BBC World News, BBC Asian Network and Radio Five Live, despite only ever playing cricket for his home town of Huddersfield.
> 
> He even took part in a discussion with former Indian batsman Chopra, who is now retired and regularly appears on cricket chat shows for expert comments. Abbasi, furious about the fraudster's deceit, has decried the BBC for failing to check its facts.


lel


----------



## ganesh177



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

ganesh177 said:


>


----------



## AwA.

ganesh177 said:


>



Interesting! Another big Mouth Indian. Don't forget, the Topic is about Pak vs Aus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Definitely it will be an exciting game. Hope pakistan wins this game


----------



## ashok321

Australia - Pakistan is a one way ticket/result .....Is se achi fight tau Newle aur sanp ki hoti hai...

Pakistan jeeto yaar..hamari SF ki taqlife dur karo... Give us easy breathing space towards the final/


----------



## Viny

I would like to see Pakistan win against Australia.
Otherwise its monotonous ...need some change, some excitement...

Also it will bring in the new version of "Mauka Mauka" adv campaign 
Look forward to lots of fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

ashok321 said:


> This formula is based on what principle?





ashok321 said:


> This formula is based on what principle?


p = mv


----------



## ashok321

Rahil khan said:


> p = mv



So who is the mass here and what is the velocity & the corresponding value?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Imran Khan said:


> us se kya ho ga bhai ?


Tension nhi hogi.


----------



## Imran Khan

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Tension nhi hogi.


ager ziada ho gai to bhai ? sometime after drink i feel more aggressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Man i really need misbah to score a 100 against australia.


----------



## Archie

senses said:


> Man i really need misbah to score a 100 against australia.



Misbah only needs to do what he has been doing for the last 6 matches, ie score 50 of 75 Balls, and hold up one end. Let Akmal and Sarfraz worry about runs.
But You do need Afridi to atleast score 40 off 15 Balls to compensate for tuktuk and take the score to 300

anything less than 300, and you would loose the match


----------



## WAR-rior

ShowGun said:


> Let us enjoy playing *SUPERMAN *for 3 days


Obviously. Coz after that all Pakistanis will disappear.


----------



## Hurter

I think Semi-Final will be held between Pakistan and India... Again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

what worries me most is maxwel and warner/flint duo,.


----------



## tahir195

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Aussies have a complete team...Pakistani batting and fielding is weak.
> 
> I would say Aussies are favourites.


aus has only maxwell


----------



## saadee

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> 2 peg chada lo


Aisa maat kahoo warna who tun ho ja aay ga

Pakistan needs to concentrate on warner and Maxwell. Sarfraz and Ahmed needs to build another partnership against Aussies.


----------



## utraash

Honestly I don't hope much on Pakistan team... Pakistan needs to perform extraordinarily to beat the Aussies....


----------



## ganesh177

tahir195 said:


> aus has only maxwell


----------



## Imtiaz_Sarwar

Enjoyed watching Pakistan vs South Africa match. Now I am looking forward to watching Pakistan vs Australia match.
By the way why are most people on this thread thinking Pakistan is weak and Australia strong. What if we win ? After all cricket is a game of chance and we are taking a big chance.


----------



## tahir195

ganesh177 said:


>


yes i am fucking you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Introvert

Pakistan will win inshallah.


----------



## fallstuff

tahir195 said:


> yes i am fucking you



You guys need to get a room !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Ghar Wapsi


----------



## SR-91

I hope pakistan gun down Australia.



senses said:


> Man i really need misbah to score a 100 against australia.



Misbah will score, but need the openers to get a good start.


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan v Australia | Cricket news, live scores, fixtures, features and statistics on ESPN Cricinfo

*World Cup 2015: Pakistan Shouldn't Risk Unfit Mohammad Irfan vs Australia in Quarters, Says Asif Iqbal *

"Irfan did not play in the game against Ireland as he was not fit. His presence is very important for the team but let's be clear that even if he is lacking fitness by 10%-20%, he should not be played in the next game as this can be a huge risk. He needs to be 100% fit for Pakistan to play him especially in the upcoming knock out stages," Iqbal told www.pakpassion.net.(We Can Win the World Cup, Claims Misbah)

"Don't risk Irfan against Australia if he's not 100% fit. Not only Irfan but if any player, especially a key member of the bowling attack, breaks down in the middle of the game then the repercussions on the outcome of the game will be very significant and it is a huge loss. I believe Irfan should only be played if the camp feels that he can bowl his full quota of ten overs and show full commitment in the field."

Pakistan's bowling attack has already been severely hampered with the absence of off-spinner Saeed Ajmal, pacers Umar Gul and Junaid Khan. Opening batsman Mohammad Hafeez, who usually bowls accurate off-spinners, was also ruled out following a late injury. In Irfan's absence, the bowling would heavily rely on the experienced Wahab Riaz and Shahid Afridi. In a tournament, where the batsmen have mostly let the team down, a further blow to the bowling attack could be disastrous.(Fake Expert Dupes News Channel)

Irfan has so far picked up eight wickets from five matches in this World Cup.�

Pakistan v Australia | Cricket news, live scores, fixtures, features and statistics on ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Musafir117

rockstar08 said:


> Ghar Wapsi


----------



## Musafir117

utraash said:


> Honestly I don't hope much on Pakistan team... Pakistan needs to perform extraordinarily to beat the Aussies....


Pakistan is un predictable site you cant say anything in start, I remember Aussie Vs Kiwis in pool match both teams struggled hard even for 154 and kiwis in last wicket won the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Irfan may miss the game.

The wicket is getting slower, thats why Harris Sohail took a wicket.

Go with 2 leggies Afridi and Yasir Shah. Rahat, Sohail and Wahab as pacers.

Pakistan can beat OZ. Done it before.


----------



## utraash

KURUMAYA said:


> Pakistan is un predictable site you cant say anything in start, I remember Aussie Vs Kiwis in pool match both teams struggled hard even for 154 and kiwis in last wicket won the match.


In 10-12 yrs back Pakistan team it had all the usp to beat any team but now I seriously doubt their capabilities n professionalism.... Having said that next matches are knock out round n anything can happen ....
Best of luck to both teams .....


----------



## zip

Momentum is with pakistan ..Batsmen are performing and if pitch stays good they are expected to do good in coming matches ..Though its 30:70 aussie being favourite to win... toss plays important role ..
If australia bats first then 20:80 in australias favour
If pakistan bats first then 50:50 match ..
Hope pakistan wins this match or atleast gives a tough fight to bring aussies down to earth


----------



## I.R.A

WAR-rior said:


> *you guys have chance only and only if you guys don't chase. You lose the toss, you lose the match.* Your only victory came against SA that too in damp conditions while defending total. Rest all wins are against minnows which was obvious.
> Now pray that you win the toss. Coz if you chase on a slow pitch like Adelaide you need special form to do so and even Misbah can't do shit on slow pitches. Is my bet. Your opening pair will fail miserably against Aussies. And if your opening pair fails you guys collapse.
> 
> It's not that I want Pakistan to lose. Just like any Indian I would love to face Pakistan in semis rather than Aussie but I am just bring pragmatic.



No way batting first against Aussies. They will humiliate our batting line. Pakistan's batting is more comfortable chasing than putting a big score on board. Pakistan's bowling is its strength, let them put their show first without any pressure.

Second with players like Maxwell and AB, they always make the biggest of targets look easy to chase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

pak should win this match and play against India in semis..


----------



## WAR-rior

Color_Less_Sky said:


> No way batting first against Aussies. They will humiliate our batting line. Pakistan's batting is more comfortable chasing than putting a bog score at board. Pakistan's bowling is its strength, let them put their show first without any pressure.
> 
> Second with players like Maxwell and AB, they always make the biggest of targets look easy to chase.


Dude. Dheere Bol. Kisi Aur Pakistani ne sun liya to gaaliya dega. I think you are the only one in Pakistan who wants this team to chase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

WAR-rior said:


> Dude. Dheere Bol. Kisi Aur Pakistani ne sun liya to gaaliya dega. I think you are the only one in Pakistan who wants this team to chase.



To bahi galat keh raha ho kya? Pakistan should be chasing, I mean we are not playing UAE or Scotland here, Aussies have a strong bowling and good fielding. They will make sure our team batting first does not cross 180. Therefore bowling first (which is our strength) makes more sense to me.

And whatever the pitch conditions man they don't count when Pakistan is batting.


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Another Blow for Pakistan Irfan ruled out for WC


----------



## Devil Soul

*Watson wary of danger from ‘incredible’ Pakistan*
*AFP*

*Adelaide: Australian all-rounder Shane Watson expects Pakistan to come out firing in Friday’s World Cup quarter-final, saying a knock-out situation usually brought out the best in them.*

“They can play some incredible cricket, as they have in times I’ve played against them, but they also can self-destruct quite quickly as well,” Watson told reporters at the Adelaide Oval on Tuesday.

“That’s the reason why Pakistan are so dangerous especially in a knock-out game like this quarter-final.

“They have certainly got some match-winners. Once this Pakistan team gets on a roll, they are able to use that momentum to be able to shut down teams very quickly.”

Watson, at 33 one of the senior-most Australian players, hoped his team can see off Pakistan in front of their home supporters and move into the semi-final against either defending champions India or Bangladesh in Sydney on March 26.

“We know this is a danger game for us because they (Pakistan) can come on and just turn it on like they have throughout the times I’ve played them in the past.

“We know we have to be at our absolute best and not give them a chance to be able to get that momentum. We know if they’re able to get that they can run away with it very quickly.”

The unpredictable Pakistanis bounced back after losing the first two games against India and the West Indies in the league to win the next four.

Pakistan, champions in 1992 when the World Cup was last played Down Under, beat Australia by four wickets in Colombo during the last edition in 2011, a match Watson did not want to be reminded of.

“I try to forget that one because we lost it,” he said.

“We knew that was a really important game because if we lost against them we were going to have to play India in the quarter-final, which we knew was going to be a big challenge on their home turf.

“And it worked out that way. I’ve got some good memories but also some bad memories that I try to forget as quick as I can. That was one.”

The Australian selectors were slammed for dropping Watson, a veteran of 184 one-day internationals, midway through this tournament before reinstating him for the next game.

Watson, who had made 0 and 23 in the first two games, hit back with 67 on his return against Sri Lanka in Sydney and is now resigned to batting at five or six instead of his normal number three spot.

“If I am playing, it will be in the middle-order I think,” he said. “It seems my role has changed the last couple of games which is absolutely fine. I totally understand where I sit within the team.”

Watson admitted he had feared being left out for the rest of the tournament after being dropped for the match against Afghanistan in Perth, but has been amazed by the sudden turnaround.

“I was not expecting to play in the tournament after being dropped for the Afghanistan game,” he said. “So it’s amazing how things can turn around even quicker than I thought they would.

“I am just lucky the opportunity came around against Sri Lanka and everything I had been working on came together very much in that innings.”

Watson has scored 5,592 runs and claimed 166 wickets with his right-arm seam bowling in 184 one-day appearances since 2002.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

*Losing Irfan ‘huge setback’, says Misbah*

*AFP*

*ADELAIDE: Giant Pakistan fast bowler Mohammad Irfan was ruled out of the World Cup Tuesday because of a stress fracture to his pelvis, an injury which captain Misbah-ul-Haq described as a “huge setback”.*

The 32-year-old first felt the hip injury in the 129-run win over the United Arab Emirates two weeks ago when he bowled just three overs.

The seven-foot one-inch fast bowler played in the crucial victory against South Africa, taking three wickets, before missing Sunday’s game against Ireland which Pakistan won to secure their place in the last-eight.

The injury is a major blow to the 1992 champions’ chances of defeating four-time winners Australia in the quarter-final at the Adelaide Oval on Friday.

“Irfan was one bowler who was different to all the others in the competition,” Misbah told AFP. “It is a huge setback for us but we have to live with it.”

Irfan, at seven-feet one inch, the tallest man to play international cricket, took eight wickets in the five matches he played at the World Cup.

His injury is the latest in a series of devastating setbacks suffered by Pakistan who have been stripped of an entire first-choice attack.

“It’s difficult because we lost two bowlers to suspension before the World Cup,” said Misbah of ace spinner Saeed Ajmal and spinning all-rounder Mohammad Hafeez.

“We also lost two good quality pacemen – Umar Gul and Junaid Khan – also to injury. Now just when we have started to perform well this injury hits us badly.

“It’s a worrying sign for a captain but we have to find a way to handle this.”

Junaid was announced in the 15-man squad for the World Cup but injured his leg at a training camp and was replaced by Rahat Ali.

If Pakistan wins the quarter-final, it’s understood that Junaid will be called up as areplacement for Irfan.

Before Irfan was ruled out of the rest of the tournament, former captain Wasim Akram told AFP that the player needed to work on his fitness.

“Irfan is different,” said Wasim. “His body stretches more and needs careful handling.
The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) earlier confirmed Irfan’s injury.

“Irfan underwent an MRI scan on Monday afternoon and the radiologist’s report showed a stress injury of the pelvis but was inconclusive,” said a PCB release.

Brad Robinson, the Pakistan team’s physiotherapist, ordered a more detailed scan, which was carried out Tuesday afternoon, and it reconfirmed a stress fracture in the pelvis.

“This injury rules Irfan out of the World Cup,” said Robinson.


----------



## tahir195

fallstuff said:


> You guys need to get a room !!!


dude dont be serious


----------



## Musafir117

AsianUnion said:


> *Losing Irfan ‘huge setback’, says Misbah*
> 
> *AFP*
> 
> *ADELAIDE: Giant Pakistan fast bowler Mohammad Irfan was ruled out of the World Cup Tuesday because of a stress fracture to his pelvis, an injury which captain Misbah-ul-Haq described as a “huge setback”.*
> 
> The 32-year-old first felt the hip injury in the 129-run win over the United Arab Emirates two weeks ago when he bowled just three overs.
> 
> The seven-foot one-inch fast bowler played in the crucial victory against South Africa, taking three wickets, before missing Sunday’s game against Ireland which Pakistan won to secure their place in the last-eight.
> 
> The injury is a major blow to the 1992 champions’ chances of defeating four-time winners Australia in the quarter-final at the Adelaide Oval on Friday.
> 
> “Irfan was one bowler who was different to all the others in the competition,” Misbah told AFP. “It is a huge setback for us but we have to live with it.”
> 
> Irfan, at seven-feet one inch, the tallest man to play international cricket, took eight wickets in the five matches he played at the World Cup.
> 
> His injury is the latest in a series of devastating setbacks suffered by Pakistan who have been stripped of an entire first-choice attack.
> 
> “It’s difficult because we lost two bowlers to suspension before the World Cup,” said Misbah of ace spinner Saeed Ajmal and spinning all-rounder Mohammad Hafeez.
> 
> “We also lost two good quality pacemen – Umar Gul and Junaid Khan – also to injury. Now just when we have started to perform well this injury hits us badly.
> 
> “It’s a worrying sign for a captain but we have to find a way to handle this.”
> 
> Junaid was announced in the 15-man squad for the World Cup but injured his leg at a training camp and was replaced by Rahat Ali.
> 
> If Pakistan wins the quarter-final, it’s understood that Junaid will be called up as areplacement for Irfan.
> 
> Before Irfan was ruled out of the rest of the tournament, former captain Wasim Akram told AFP that the player needed to work on his fitness.
> 
> “Irfan is different,” said Wasim. “His body stretches more and needs careful handling.
> The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) earlier confirmed Irfan’s injury.
> 
> “Irfan underwent an MRI scan on Monday afternoon and the radiologist’s report showed a stress injury of the pelvis but was inconclusive,” said a PCB release.
> 
> Brad Robinson, the Pakistan team’s physiotherapist, ordered a more detailed scan, which was carried out Tuesday afternoon, and it reconfirmed a stress fracture in the pelvis.
> 
> “This injury rules Irfan out of the World Cup,” said Robinson.


Again!


----------



## Rahil khan

ashok321 said:


> So who is the mass here and what is the velocity & the corresponding value?





Color_Less_Sky said:


> To bahi galat keh raha ho kya? Pakistan should be chasing, I mean we are not playing UAE or Scotland here, Aussies have a strong bowling and good fielding. They will make sure our team batting first does not cross 180. Therefore bowling first (which is our strength) makes more sense to me.
> 
> And whatever the pitch conditions man they don't count when Pakistan is batting.


Ooo Bhai....By your formula Pakistan wouldn't be able to cross 100 while chasing against the storm of Starc, or Johnson....you guys really think Pakistan can chase 280 plus runs under the lights against the serious pace and perhaps the deadliest fielding side of this tournament...?? Some Indian fellows were also pointing here before by which i totally agree, that Pakistai team looks best while defending the total...pacer's attitude, fielding style, body language everything suddenly change.... when you see Pakistani Pacers defending even a low score of 222 against proteas....!! While chasing we have only 25% chance...while defending we have 50% chance provided that we have runs on the board...!! We need bit of a luck too against this sort of opposition..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Color_Less_Sky said:


> To bahi galat keh raha ho kya? Pakistan should be chasing, I mean we are not playing UAE or Scotland here, Aussies have a strong bowling and good fielding. They will make sure our team batting first does not cross 180. Therefore bowling first (which is our strength) makes more sense to me.
> 
> And whatever the pitch conditions man they don't count when Pakistan is batting.


Dude. Instead of explaining you I would refer you to India vs Australia matches in 2003 world cup. Now go and see what happened in the matches between the two. If you not able to understand then do come and ask.


----------



## AsianLion

World Cup 2015: Australia March 17, 2015

*Australia fear Pakistan on a roll*




Daniel Brettig

Australian cricketers have always looked upon their Pakistani equivalents with a combination of admiration, fascination and the occasional bout of exasperation. How can a single cricket nation possess so much talent? How can it survive so many dramas both internal and external? And how can it look to be about to dominate one moment before falling apart the very next?

The Australians fear Pakistan when they get on a roll, which is not quite the same as saying they fear Pakistan.

Ahead of a World Cup quarter-final meeting for which Australia will be heavily favoured, Shane Watson offered up a fairly typical summary of this attitude. Pakistan are dangerous, he asserted, but almost as much to themselves as they are to Australia. Keep calm and carry on, seemed to be the message, awaiting the moment when the subcontinental side will be overcome by demons beyond the understanding of Watson or others.

"They can play some incredible cricket, as they have in times I've played against them, but they also can self-destruct quite quickly as well," Watson said. "That's the reason why the Pakistan team are so dangerous, especially in a knockout game like this quarter-final. They've certainly got some match-winners.

"Once this Pakistan team gets on a roll they're certainly able to use that momentum to be able to shut down teams very quickly. We know this is a danger game for us because they can come on and just turn it on like they have throughout the times I've played them in the past.

"We know we're going to have to be at our absolute best to not give them a chance to be able to get that momentum. We know if they're able to get that they can run away with it very quickly."

There are two recent examples of both instances for Australia to mull over. The Test series in the UAE last October was a triumph of Pakistani talent, spirit and experience in the prevailing conditions over an Australian team that was well drilled and well-resourced but lacking the requisite knowledge of the pitches and the humility required to play to a slow-pitch rhythm.

Immediately before that, Pakistan had given Australia every reason to be confident, beaten 3-0 in the ODI series that preceded it. Most memorably, they seemed to have the dead third match in their keeping until, with only two runs required from the final over bowled by Glenn Maxwell, conspired to lose their final two wickets without getting either of the runs they needed. The exclamation of "Oh they've lost it!" from a commentating Dean Jones captured all Australian cricket's wonderment at Pakistan in a single phrase.

A third example of extremes was the pool match at the 2011 World Cup in Colombo, when the winner took top spot in the group and avoided a quarter-final with India. Australia won what was thought to be an important toss, but were overrun by a collective performance that bubbled up to overwhelm a succession of uneasy batsmen, caught up in the inexorable momentum of Pakistan's fielding and bowling efforts.

"I try to forget that one, because we lost it," Watson said. "We knew that was a really important game against Pakistan because if we lost against them we were going to have to play India in the quarter-final, which we knew was going to be a big challenge on their home turf - and it worked out that way. I've got some good memories but also some bad memories that I try to forget as quick as I can. That was one."

The Pakistan of 2015 has departed little from this sort of winding script, looking listless against India and the West Indies before shocking South Africa and then brushing Ireland aside. There is strength and depth in the bowling attack, which should mean Mohammad Irfan's absence is not felt too keenly. Michael Hussey, who twice pulled off his own escape acts against Pakistan in the 2010 Sydney Test and the World T20 semi-final that same year, reckoned the start would be vital.

"A lot of the time with a lot of subcontinental teams, if they're on top they're very hard to stop, they really ride that wave of emotion and pressure and play a fantastic game," Hussey said. "From Australia's point of view it is very important to get on top early, start early whether with the bat or the ball, try to get Pakistan under pressure and win the game from there. Certainly they're a very good team and have some tough players that need to be shown a lot of respect.

"They've got a fantastic bowling attack, and that's what you need in World Cups, you need to be able to take wickets to put pressure on the batsmen, particularly the Australian batsmen because they are positive players, they like to be scoring all the time and it's the only way you can stop them really, by trying to get them out. Pakistan have shown that in this World Cup already."

Whatever the result on Friday, the Australian fascination with Pakistan will continue. Unquestionably there is something for each nation to learn from the other.

Daniel Brettig is an assistant editor at ESPNcricinfo. @danbrettig

© ESPN Sports Media Ltd.

Comments:

Australia fear Pakistan on a roll | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## fallstuff

tahir195 said:


> dude dont be serious



Its all good fun, I know what you meant in that post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan always have Australia's number


----------



## I.R.A

Rahil khan said:


> Ooo Bhai....By your formula Pakistan wouldn't be able to cross 100 while chasing against the storm of Starc, or Johnson....you guys really think Pakistan can chase 280 plus runs under the lights against the serious pace and perhaps the deadliest fielding side of this tournament...?? Some Indian fellows were also pointing here before by which i totally agree, that Pakistai team looks best while defending the total...pacer's attitude, fielding style, body language everything suddenly change.... when you see Pakistani Pacers defending even a low score of 222 against proteas....!! While chasing we have only 25% chance...while defending we have 50% chance *provided that we have runs on the board*...!! We need bit of a luck too against this sort of opposition..!!



Waseem bahi is that you ? 




WAR-rior said:


> Dude. Instead of explaining you I would refer you to India vs Australia matches in 2003 world cup. Now go and see what happened in the matches between the two. If you not able to understand then do come and ask.



And let me refer you to a better reason why I won't listen to your advice.

Navjot Singh Sidhu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## JonAsad

Can Pakistani cricket team give us gift of 23 March on 20th March?-


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

The team which plays well on the day will win. 
Both teams have a fair chance....

Look what happened to Sri Lanka today.....


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan v Australia: A history of fierce rivalry*
AGENCIES — 




There has always been a fierce rivalry between Australia and Pakistan that should provide for a high-intensity game on Friday. — AFP/File

ADELAIDE: Pakistan and Australia go into Friday's World Cup quarter-final burdened by a history of tension, setting the stage for an explosive contest at the Adelaide Oval.

Pakistan's head coach Waqar Younis admits previous matches between the two teams have been hard-fought and he expected another tough contest for a place in the semi-finals.

“I won't call Australia bitter rivals but there is a fierce rivalry that should provide for a high-intensity game,” Waqar, one of the game's great fast bowling exponents, said.

“We respect each other but do not give an inch on the field of play.”

The hostilities began in 1981 when Pakistani great Javed Miandad almost came to blows with Australian fast bowler Dennis Lillee during a Test match in Perth.

Lillee appeared to have deliberately obstructed Miandad who was about to complete a single and the volatile Pakistani pushed the bowler and threatened to hit him with the bat.

Lillee kicked Miandad before the umpires and fielders intervened to stop things from getting out of control.

Lillee was fined, but the incident led to acrimonious verbal duels between the two teams for the rest of the series.

Miandad remembered the incident as the worst of his career.

“It is hard to forget,” said Miandad. “We have that history of bitter Test matches but I suppose this is part and parcel of cricket.”

It was Miandad who in 1988 suggested Australia should “pack their bags and go home” from Pakistan after controversial umpiring forced the Australians to react sharply.

The most notorious incident between the two nations came about on Australia's tour to Pakistan in 1994 when Shane Warne and Tim May alleged then Pakistan captain Salim Malik offered them bribes to underperform in the Karachi Test.

Mark Waugh also went on record to say Malik had asked him to underperform in a one-day match in Rawalpindi.

The allegations forced the Pakistan government to conduct a judicial inquiry which heard testimonies from, among others, the three players in Australia before Malik and paceman Ataur Rehman were banned for life.

Six top players, including Waqar, spin bowling coach Mushtaq Ahmed and Waqar's pace partner Wasim Akram, were fined.

Pakistan losing to Australia in a one-sided final of the 1999 World Cup held in England also became the basis of another match-fixing inquiry by the Justice Karamat Bhandari commission, but all the players were absolved of any wrongdoing.

The 2003 World Cup also saw a bitter end to the match between the two countries at Johannesburg.

Pakistan wicket-keeper Rashid Latif was reported to the International Cricket Council (ICC) for a racial slur on his Australian counterpart Adam Gilchrist.

ICC match referee Clive Lloyd conducted an inquiry but Latif faced no action as evidence was inconclusive but it left a bad taste between the two set of players.


----------



## farhan_9909

if Pakistan bat first and score beyond 280,match will be in our favour


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan considering Yasir Shah for quarter-final*
By Agencies
Published: March 18, 2015
*ADELAIDE: Pakistan are toying with the idea of recalling leg-spinner Yasir Shah for Friday’s World Cup quarter-final against Australia.*

Shah, 28, has not played since Pakistan’s opening pool match against India but coach Waqar Younis said he was being considered as a replacement for injured fast bowler Mohammad Irfan.

Shah has only played two One Day Internationals in his career but showed good form against the Australians, capturing 12 wickets in last year’s 2-0 test series win.

Waqar said he could be picked depending on the state of the Adelaide Oval wicket, according to Reuters.

“We have discussed Shah but we will look at the pitch and if it’s conducive then we will see how it goes,” Waqar told reporters on Wednesday.

“It’s a big game, a quarter-final of the World Cup and we all are very pleased to be here.”

“We know Australia play very aggressive cricket and we have to match that. We can beat Australia but for that we have to be very positive.”

Pakistan lost their first two pool matches of the World Cup but rebounded to win their next four and book their place in the knockout phase.

But their chances of upsetting co-hosts Australia suffered a blow when the towering Irfan was ruled out of the rest of the tournament after suffering a stress fracture in his pelvis.

“It’s unfortunate that we lost Irfan just at the wrong time,” Waqar said.

“It’s a huge loss. He was an X factor for us but we have got to live with it.”

With Irfan unavailable, Pakistan are likely to lean on Wahab Riaz, Sohail Khan, Rahat Ali and Ehsan Adil for their pace attack, although the makeup could change if Shah gets the nod.

“I am pleased with the performance of the fast bowlers, Wahab Riaz has taken responsibility and has been delivering and so has Rahat Ali,” Waqar said.

“We have been approaching the games very well in the entire tournament. We had a poor start at the beginning but we came back well.”

“The bowlers know what to do and they are doing well,” he added.

Waqar refused to accept that Irfan had not been rested adequately, according to AFP.

“This injury could have happened a long time before, so we can’t say that it happened two days ago, it’s not easy for us but we have to cope with it,” said Waqar.

“I am pleased with the performance of the fast bowlers — Wahab Riaz has taken responsibility and has been delivering and so has Rahat Ali.

“We have ben approaching the games very well in the entire tournament. We had a poor start at the beginning but we came back well.

“The bowlers know what to do and they are doing well. Look at the bigger picture, look at what happened in the recent past, losing so many bowlers and some good spinners for other reasons so it’s tough but we are handling that well.”

Pakistan’s preparations for the World Cup were badly hit when their ace spinner Saeed Ajmal was suspended due to an illegal bowling action in September last year.

It got worse when spinning all-rounder Mohammad Hafeez was also banned for his action before he injured his calf while pacemen Junaid Khan had to be withdrawn from the 15-man squad a month before the start of the World Cup with a leg injury.

Waqar did not rule out playing leg-spinner Yasir Shah in place of Irfan on Friday.

Shah took 12 wickets in Pakistan’s 2-0 Test series win over Australia in the United Arab Emirates last year — their first win over the opponents for 20 years.

“Look, we are in a situation where we cannot worry too much. We need to go out and do the best we can. It’s a big game, a quarter-final of the World Cup and we all are very pleased to be here.

“We know Australia play very aggressive cricket and we have to match that.”

Waqar said Pakistan needed to be positive.

“We can beat Australia but for that we have to be very positive. We have beaten them in the past, even in the last World Cup (2011) so we can do that again if we play to our strengths.”

*Poll*


*Do you think Pakistan can beat Australia in the quarter-finals?
*

*Yes (83%, 3,815 Votes)
*
*No (17%, 797 Votes)
*
*Total Voters: 4,612
*


----------



## terry5

*Justin Bibis' World Cup anthem destroys celeb original*

Justin Bibis' World Cup anthem destroys celeb original - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saadee

Devil Soul said:


> *Pakistan considering Yasir Shah for quarter-final*
> Pakistan is done deal. They don't deserve to win. I hope Aussies will destroy Lame Pakistani team. PCB will never stop fixing the world cup.





Muqeet Sabir said:


> Another Blow for Pakistan Irfan ruled out for WC


They fixed the match. Laanat hai Pakistani Cricket paar.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863671043700096


----------



## truthseeker2010

Devil Soul said:


> *Pakistan considering Yasir Shah for quarter-final*
> By Agencies
> Published: March 18, 2015
> *ADELAIDE: Pakistan are toying with the idea of recalling leg-spinner Yasir Shah for Friday’s World Cup quarter-final against Australia.*
> 
> Shah, 28, has not played since Pakistan’s opening pool match against India but coach Waqar Younis said he was being considered as a replacement for injured fast bowler Mohammad Irfan.
> 
> Shah has only played two One Day Internationals in his career but showed good form against the Australians, capturing 12 wickets in last year’s 2-0 test series win.
> 
> Waqar said he could be picked depending on the state of the Adelaide Oval wicket, according to Reuters.
> 
> “We have discussed Shah but we will look at the pitch and if it’s conducive then we will see how it goes,” Waqar told reporters on Wednesday.
> 
> “It’s a big game, a quarter-final of the World Cup and we all are very pleased to be here.”
> 
> “We know Australia play very aggressive cricket and we have to match that. We can beat Australia but for that we have to be very positive.”
> 
> Pakistan lost their first two pool matches of the World Cup but rebounded to win their next four and book their place in the knockout phase.
> 
> But their chances of upsetting co-hosts Australia suffered a blow when the towering Irfan was ruled out of the rest of the tournament after suffering a stress fracture in his pelvis.
> 
> “It’s unfortunate that we lost Irfan just at the wrong time,” Waqar said.
> 
> “It’s a huge loss. He was an X factor for us but we have got to live with it.”
> 
> With Irfan unavailable, Pakistan are likely to lean on Wahab Riaz, Sohail Khan, Rahat Ali and Ehsan Adil for their pace attack, although the makeup could change if Shah gets the nod.
> 
> “I am pleased with the performance of the fast bowlers, Wahab Riaz has taken responsibility and has been delivering and so has Rahat Ali,” Waqar said.
> 
> “We have been approaching the games very well in the entire tournament. We had a poor start at the beginning but we came back well.”
> 
> “The bowlers know what to do and they are doing well,” he added.
> 
> Waqar refused to accept that Irfan had not been rested adequately, according to AFP.
> 
> “This injury could have happened a long time before, so we can’t say that it happened two days ago, it’s not easy for us but we have to cope with it,” said Waqar.
> 
> “I am pleased with the performance of the fast bowlers — Wahab Riaz has taken responsibility and has been delivering and so has Rahat Ali.
> 
> “We have ben approaching the games very well in the entire tournament. We had a poor start at the beginning but we came back well.
> 
> “The bowlers know what to do and they are doing well. Look at the bigger picture, look at what happened in the recent past, losing so many bowlers and some good spinners for other reasons so it’s tough but we are handling that well.”
> 
> Pakistan’s preparations for the World Cup were badly hit when their ace spinner Saeed Ajmal was suspended due to an illegal bowling action in September last year.
> 
> It got worse when spinning all-rounder Mohammad Hafeez was also banned for his action before he injured his calf while pacemen Junaid Khan had to be withdrawn from the 15-man squad a month before the start of the World Cup with a leg injury.
> 
> Waqar did not rule out playing leg-spinner Yasir Shah in place of Irfan on Friday.
> 
> Shah took 12 wickets in Pakistan’s 2-0 Test series win over Australia in the United Arab Emirates last year — their first win over the opponents for 20 years.
> 
> “Look, we are in a situation where we cannot worry too much. We need to go out and do the best we can. It’s a big game, a quarter-final of the World Cup and we all are very pleased to be here.
> 
> “We know Australia play very aggressive cricket and we have to match that.”
> 
> Waqar said Pakistan needed to be positive.
> 
> “We can beat Australia but for that we have to be very positive. We have beaten them in the past, even in the last World Cup (2011) so we can do that again if we play to our strengths.”
> 
> *Poll*
> 
> 
> *Do you think Pakistan can beat Australia in the quarter-finals?
> *
> 
> *Yes (83%, 3,815 Votes)*
> *No (17%, 797 Votes)*
> *Total Voters: 4,612*



what does make people think pak will beat AUS? i know pakistan is an emotional nation, but i thought 50:50 opinion would have been reasonable.... because pak can only beat aus if they all clicked.... which is very rare


----------



## Trisonics

This match will be decided in the first 10 overs I think. Pakistan can only win if Australia screw up on that day since I don't think the Pak bowling has enough sting to topple a side like Australia. Added to this they are the worst athletes even in Asia so their fielding will be tested. A lot of things need to go more than just right for Pak if they have to win. I have seen far better Pakistani sides and this one is not one of them. They did well to get here but I predict they will be mauled!


----------



## salman77

Pakistan will win Inshallah


----------



## PARAS

AsianUnion said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=863671043700096



BC har cheez mein allah ka shukar hai. Do u see Dhoni saying thanks to bhagwan or aussies saying thanks to almighty jesus in every fu*king sentence ?


----------



## xplayer

NAJAM SATHI nay kasam di hay saeed ajmal ko mat khelana warna uska india say kiya wada toot jayga....

sarfaraz talking like jawed miyadad.....


----------



## airmarshal

As has happened before, Pakistan will crumble in a crunch match. 

Pakistan was big match team back in times of Imran Khan. After that, it has been living on reputation.


----------



## Rahil khan

PARAS said:


> BC har cheez mein allah ka shukar hai. Do u see Dhoni saying thanks to bhagwan or aussies saying thanks to almighty jesus in every fu*king sentence ?


BC tujhay takleef hay koe ?....We Muslims believe that not a single leaf can move on trees without Allah's permission. Dhoni and Aussies have their faith with them and i certainly don't wanna comment on that. But don't cross the line here...if you don't like it you can get the hell outa here...Morons at their best..!!


----------



## PARAS

Rahil khan said:


> BC tujhay takleef hay koe ?....We Muslims believe that not a single leaf can move on trees without Allah's permission. Dhoni and Aussies have their faith with them and i certainly don't wanna comment on that. But don't cross the line here...if you don't like it you can get the hell outa here...Morons at their best..!!


All religions are artificial and god has no existence . In todays age when we can scientifically explain most of the phenomena around us , we don't need a god or devine power to understand them- which was the case in the extreme past . Within a couple of hundred years , religion will be out of vogue , a thing of the past which will be laughed at .
Thats just my perspective on religion..............................no offence to anyone.


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Attack is the only option for Pakistan


----------



## ganesh177

Commentators are already discussing india vs australia.
They are just assuming australia will win against pakistan by default.
What a insult to pakistan.


----------



## karakoram

saadee said:


> They fixed the match. Laanat hai Pakistani Cricket paar.


and they told you we fixed the match grow up mate ye logic purani ho gai hai if you cant support your team tuh bongiyan bhi mat maro ke match fix hai


----------



## Abingdonboy

C'mon Pakistan, win this match an Indian vs Pakistan Semi-final would be epic!!


(and would also be far easier for India to face than the Aus side)


----------



## karakoram

Abingdonboy said:


> C'mon Pakistan, win this match an Indian vs Pakistan Semi-final would be epic!!
> 
> 
> (and would also be far easier for India to face than the Aus side)


yummy sounds cool but who will handle maxwell


----------



## Fireurimagination

Australian bowling is too much to handle for Pakistani batsmen


----------



## karakoram

Fireurimagination said:


> Australian bowling is too much to handle for Pakistani batsmen


same thing was previously said by Indian members regarding PAK vs S. Africa   so wait and watch dude


----------



## Fireurimagination

karakoram said:


> same thing was previously said by Indian members regarding PAK vs S. Africa   so wait and watch dude



Well against SA Pakistan made 222 do you think 222 will be enough for Australia, also if Australia bats first do you believe you will be chasing 222? It's not like Pakistan can't win the match but they will have to take their game to another level and if Australia plays to its potential then Pakistan can very well forget about a win, you will be chasing 400+ or defending 150


----------



## ganesh177

karakoram said:


> yummy sounds cool but who will handle maxwell


Maxwell is slightly better afridi. No need to fear him.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Mercurial Pakistan prepare to challenge odds against Australia*
By AFP

The odds are in favour of four-time champions and co-hosts Australia, but Pakistan's unpredictable nature and four consecutive wins after a poor start to the tournament make them threatening opponents.






Sarfraz Ahmed plays a shot during a nets session in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP




Harris Sohail prepares to bat during a nets session in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP




Younis Khan and other teammates warm up during a practice session in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP




Yasir Shah and Shahid Afridi engage in warm-up exercises during a practice session in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP




Misbah-ul-Haq takes a catch during fielding practice in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP




Sarfraz Ahmed takes a catch during a training session in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP


----------



## Devil Soul

Sohaib Maqsood gets ready for the fielding practice in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP





Paceman Mohammad Irfan gets ready for fielding practice in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP





Yasir Shah and Shahid Afridi engage in warm-up exercises during a practice session in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP




Shahid Afridi smiles during a fielding practice session in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP





Coach Waqar Younis monitors team training in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP





Misbah-ul-Haq gestures during fielding practice in Adelaide ahead of Pakistan's World Cup quarter-final match against Australia. — AFP

ached the QF stage, from here on wards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anees

AsianUnion said:


> World Cup 2015: Australia March 17, 2015
> 
> *Australia fear Pakistan on a roll*
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Brettig
> 
> Australian cricketers have always looked upon their Pakistani equivalents with a combination of admiration, fascination and the occasional bout of exasperation. How can a single cricket nation possess so much talent? How can it survive so many dramas both internal and external? And how can it look to be about to dominate one moment before falling apart the very next?
> 
> The Australians fear Pakistan when they get on a roll, which is not quite the same as saying they fear Pakistan.
> 
> Ahead of a World Cup quarter-final meeting for which Australia will be heavily favoured, Shane Watson offered up a fairly typical summary of this attitude. Pakistan are dangerous, he asserted, but almost as much to themselves as they are to Australia. Keep calm and carry on, seemed to be the message, awaiting the moment when the subcontinental side will be overcome by demons beyond the understanding of Watson or others.
> 
> "They can play some incredible cricket, as they have in times I've played against them, but they also can self-destruct quite quickly as well," Watson said. "That's the reason why the Pakistan team are so dangerous, especially in a knockout game like this quarter-final. They've certainly got some match-winners.
> 
> "Once this Pakistan team gets on a roll they're certainly able to use that momentum to be able to shut down teams very quickly. We know this is a danger game for us because they can come on and just turn it on like they have throughout the times I've played them in the past.
> 
> "We know we're going to have to be at our absolute best to not give them a chance to be able to get that momentum. We know if they're able to get that they can run away with it very quickly."
> 
> There are two recent examples of both instances for Australia to mull over. The Test series in the UAE last October was a triumph of Pakistani talent, spirit and experience in the prevailing conditions over an Australian team that was well drilled and well-resourced but lacking the requisite knowledge of the pitches and the humility required to play to a slow-pitch rhythm.
> 
> Immediately before that, Pakistan had given Australia every reason to be confident, beaten 3-0 in the ODI series that preceded it. Most memorably, they seemed to have the dead third match in their keeping until, with only two runs required from the final over bowled by Glenn Maxwell, conspired to lose their final two wickets without getting either of the runs they needed. The exclamation of "Oh they've lost it!" from a commentating Dean Jones captured all Australian cricket's wonderment at Pakistan in a single phrase.
> 
> A third example of extremes was the pool match at the 2011 World Cup in Colombo, when the winner took top spot in the group and avoided a quarter-final with India. Australia won what was thought to be an important toss, but were overrun by a collective performance that bubbled up to overwhelm a succession of uneasy batsmen, caught up in the inexorable momentum of Pakistan's fielding and bowling efforts.
> 
> "I try to forget that one, because we lost it," Watson said. "We knew that was a really important game against Pakistan because if we lost against them we were going to have to play India in the quarter-final, which we knew was going to be a big challenge on their home turf - and it worked out that way. I've got some good memories but also some bad memories that I try to forget as quick as I can. That was one."
> 
> The Pakistan of 2015 has departed little from this sort of winding script, looking listless against India and the West Indies before shocking South Africa and then brushing Ireland aside. There is strength and depth in the bowling attack, which should mean Mohammad Irfan's absence is not felt too keenly. Michael Hussey, who twice pulled off his own escape acts against Pakistan in the 2010 Sydney Test and the World T20 semi-final that same year, reckoned the start would be vital.
> 
> "A lot of the time with a lot of subcontinental teams, if they're on top they're very hard to stop, they really ride that wave of emotion and pressure and play a fantastic game," Hussey said. "From Australia's point of view it is very important to get on top early, start early whether with the bat or the ball, try to get Pakistan under pressure and win the game from there. Certainly they're a very good team and have some tough players that need to be shown a lot of respect.
> 
> "They've got a fantastic bowling attack, and that's what you need in World Cups, you need to be able to take wickets to put pressure on the batsmen, particularly the Australian batsmen because they are positive players, they like to be scoring all the time and it's the only way you can stop them really, by trying to get them out. Pakistan have shown that in this World Cup already."
> 
> Whatever the result on Friday, the Australian fascination with Pakistan will continue. Unquestionably there is something for each nation to learn from the other.
> 
> Daniel Brettig is an assistant editor at ESPNcricinfo. @danbrettig
> 
> © ESPN Sports Media Ltd.
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Australia fear Pakistan on a roll | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## farhan_9909

What i am expecting for tomorrow

Pakistan bat first and the first wicket of shahzad down in the 2nd over,meanwhile pakistan manage 295 runs target with a century from sarfaraz

Australia openers score a hundred partnership but loose 3 wickets reaching the 150 runs mark with the required run rate now well above 6,maxwell again manages to bring the RRR to below 6 but on afridi ball umar akmal make a easy catch of maxwell.in the end pakistan win the game with 64 runs

NOTE:aisa na ho kal koi match fixing ka ilzam laga de


----------



## protest

farhan_9909 said:


> What i am expecting for tomorrow
> 
> Pakistan bat first and the first wicket of shahzad down in the 2nd over,meanwhile pakistan manage 295 runs target with a century from sarfaraz
> 
> Australia openers score a hundred partnership but loose 3 wickets reaching the 150 runs mark with the required run rate now well above 6,maxwell again manages to bring the RRR to below 6 but on afridi ball umar akmal make a easy catch of maxwell.in the end pakistan win the game with 64 runs
> 
> NOTE:aisa na ho kal koi match fixing ka ilzam laga de



Sarfaraz, he's an ordinary bat. Just because he made a hundred against Ireland, doesn't make him a great batsman overnight. He'll be out before 20 in my opinion.


----------



## Devil Soul

In a rare occurrence, Pakistan managed to win four consecutive games to earn a place in the World Cup quarter-finals where they will take on the mighty Australians, one of the strongest teams in the tournament and a huge favourite to lift the trophy.

Pakistan's record against Australia in ODIs is nothing to write home about, but the way Pakistan have turned around their performance in this World Cup, no one should count them out either.

The overall record between the two sides present a lopsided picture. In the past 10 years, since January 1, 2005, the record is even worse.





Out of Pakistan's five wins in the past 10 years, only one has come in ODIs played in Australia. That victory came 10 years ago in January 2005 (It should be noted though that Pakistan has not played against Australia in Australia for 5 years).

There is no respite for Pakistan even in Adelaide, where they will play the quarter-final. On a pitch, which is considered more subcontinental than Australian, Pakistan has won only one ODI against Australia, and lost five. That win came 20 years ago.

Pakistanis will feel intimidated by just looking at the above record. Australia have totally dominated Pakistan in ODIs. But then they have dominated most teams.

However, I believe that it is more important to look at performances of the two teams in World Cup matches, rather than the overall record. After all, Pakistan dominates India in ODIs overall, however, when it comes to World Cups, Pakistan have never been able to beat them. Similarly, despite the poor overall record against Australia, Pakistan matches more evenly with them when it comes to World Cups.

In all World Cups, the two teams have met 8 times with both Pakistan and Australia winning four ODIs each. When this record is compared to that of Australia's record against other teams in World Cup matches, it is even more impressive. Australia has clearly been the most dominant team in World Cups, but there are two teams that they have not dominated like others - West Indies and Pakistan.





No one has beaten Australia more times than the West Indies and Pakistan in World Cup matches. For West Indies, the stronger record is a result of their dominance in the first three World Cups, which saw West Indies beat Australia on four occasions. Since then, they have managed to beat Australia only once in a World Cup match.

For Pakistan, on the other hand, the record is more recent with three of Pakistan's four wins against Australia coming in the past five World Cups since 1992. In all World Cups between 1992 and 2011, a period which witnessed Australia play four World Cup finals and win three, Pakistan is the only team that has beaten Australia on more occasions than they have lost. Pakistan has the best record against Australia in World Cup matches since 1992 among all teams.





Australia are one of the favorites to win the World Cup 2015. They are one of the strongest sides of the tournament as well. But if there is one team that can beat them in the knockouts, it is Pakistan. Not only because of the past record, but also because of the way Pakistan's campaign has peaked at just the right moment. Pakistan has been on a roll and have won four games in a row, including the one against South Africa, which should give them ample confidence going into their quarterfinal against Australia. The Australians will not be taking Pakistan lightly, and neither should the public.

A closer look at Pakistan's four World Cup wins against Australia shows that three of the four wins came while batting first, posting a total of over 220, and bowling Australia out. The one win while chasing was when Pakistan managed to bowl Australia out for 176. Pakistan have lost to Australia only once after batting first; in the World Cup final in 1999, when Pakistan were bundled out for 132. It is no surprise that Pakistan's other three losses to them have been when Australia has posted a total in excess of 265 and Pakistan has failed to chase.

It is interesting to note that Pakistan's three wins over Australia while batting first had three key factors that worked for Pakistan.


Fluent opening
Strong middle order partnership
Aggressive fast bowling





Sarfraz Ahmed's presence at the top of the order has sorted out Pakistan's opening woes. Sarfraz and Shehzad posted Pakistan's third century opening partnership in an ODI in Australia in the match against Ireland. It was also Pakistan's first century opening partnership in Australia after 25 years! Misbah-ul-Haq has been in fine form during this World Cup having posted four fifties, the most by any batsman, and has kept Pakistan's batting together in the middle overs. Irfan, Wahab, Sohail, and Rahat have been among the best in this tournament - they have picked up wickets consistently, kept runs low in the death overs, and have defended the two lowest scores in this World Cup successfully. Unfortunately, Misbah will not have the firepower of Irfan going into this match but they could yet prove to be a handful.

That ticks all three boxes - opening stand, middle order partnership, and aggressive fast bowling - for Pakistan going into the quarterfinal.

This may be counting a bit too much on winning the toss and batting first, but Pakistan has got to play to its strength. If they are unlucky with the toss, then Pakistan can take inspiration from their win over Australia in 2011 when it was once again Pakistan's pacers (Umar Gul, 3-30, Abdul Razzaq, 2-8, and Wahab Riaz, 1-39) that set up victory by bowling Australia out for only 176.

Pakistan's turnaround in this World Cup has been led by their 4-pacer strategy. Irfan, Wahab, Sohail, and Rahat have been firing on all cylinders and Misbah has done outstandingly well in attacking the opposition with pace. It is unclear whether rookie paceman Ehsan Adil will take Irfan's place or whether legspinner Yasir Shah gets a go.





Pakistan's pace attack has picked up 41 wickets in this World Cup; only one less than the 42 picked up by Australia's and New Zealand's. Pakistan will need them to be firing one more time if Michael Clarke's team is to be dismantled on Friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Indianrevenge said:


> If australia bats first then Pakistan is going to lose the match by more than 200 Runs mark my words I have fixed the match


Ok mate let me save your comment and what about if aussie bat 2nd ? They gonna win by 10 wicket ???



Indianrevenge said:


> Your new masihha of cricket sarfaraz will be out for 5


Let me save your this prediction as well


----------



## Roybot

I hope Australia wins, because if Pakistan wins and loses to India in the semis, it will be bought upmires, rigged match, rich powerful BCCI bs all over again. No one wants to play against a bad loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian Patriot

Australia will win tomorrow by 10 wickets if batting second and by 300 runs if batting first.


----------



## Rahil khan

Indian Patriot said:


> Australia will win tomorrow by 10 wickets if batting second and by 300 runs if batting first.


Damn....here comes another one..!


----------



## Rahil khan

Fireurimagination said:


> Well against SA Pakistan made 222 do you think 222 will be enough for Australia, also if Australia bats first do you believe you will be chasing 222? It's not like Pakistan can't win the match but they will have to take their game to another level and if Australia plays to its potential then Pakistan can very well forget about a win, you will be chasing 400+ or defending 150


Let the day decide it's fate...Don't drag Pakistan below the level of Bangladesh....Pakistani bowling has never taken 400 plus runs...you are talking about improbabilities...!! It's gonna be a tough battle tomorrow...remember same Aussies have been white washed by Pakistan couple of months back in a home series in Dubai..!! Yes Aussies are stronger and have got home advantage, but it takes only an hour of good cricket to take the game away from them....because as home team pressure would be on them..!


----------



## Great Sachin

Another one.....Pakistan tells to Srilanka and BD to wait one more day. we will all go home together


----------



## AsianLion

*AUSTRALIA V PAKISTAN PREVIEW, THIRD QUARTER-FINAL AT ADELAIDE*

This is quite the irresistible force against the immovable object, a potential humdinger if there was one.Australia, a potent mix of flair and substance, style and method, against Pakistan, effervescent and explosive, emotional and prone to swings. This has all the trappings of a classic; whether it does unspool into one depends on which Pakistan turns up at the Adelaide Oval on Friday (March 20).

On the face of it, the ‘which Pakistan’ reference might appear unfair and unjustified. After all, Misbah-ul-Haq’s men have strung together four wins on the bounce after beginning the tournament with successive losses to India and the West Indies. With elimination staring in the face, it has managed to rouse itself into playing a brand of cricket that makes for such compelling viewing when the side gets it all together. The batting has been steadily efficient rather than spectacularly outrageous, and the bowling has been aggressive and relentless, pacy and probing.

And yet, with Pakistan, you always wonder. Its unpredictability demands attention. You can’t take your eye off the action because every second is entertainment guaranteed, there are no boring or meandering passages of play.







Pakistan knows it will have to be totally switched on, come Friday. It is up against a fearsome unit, a beautifully oiled machine with each part functioning at optimum efficiency. Australia is a team with seemingly no chinks, but if anyone can unearth and then hammer away at those chinks, it has to be Misbah’s side.

Almost by accident, Pakistan has hit upon a functioning opening pair. Sarfraz Ahmed came in after Nasir Jamshed’s poor run, for the penultimate league game against South Africa, a match Pakistan had to win to stay in the hunt for a quarterfinal place. Sarfraz made 49, Pakistan won the rain-interrupted fixture by 29 runs. In the next game against Ireland, a virtual pre-quarterfinal, Sarfraz made a hundred.


Sarfraz and Ahmed Shehzad hold the key to Pakistan’s fortunes as much as Wahab Riaz, Rahat Ali and Sohail Khan do with the ball. Australia is a side that loves nothing more than getting stuck into the opposition early, and then feeding off the momentum. Michael Clarke’s team are past masters at doing the front-running, and with Mitchell Starc in such stunning form, the team fancy itself to make early inroads every single time. Sarfraz and Shehzad will have to recalibrate their approach to the new ball if they are to set the platform from which Misbah, Umar Akmal and Sohaib Maqsood can dictate terms.

There is a lightness to the Pakistani batting that wouldn’t have escaped Australia’s keen eye. Younis Khan’s continued poor run means it will be a gamble to field him in a match with so much riding on the result. Does Misbah go for his former captain’s experience and hope that it is put to good use in a big match? Or does he pin his faith in a younger man, say Haris Sohail, who is unfettered by failure and who can also offer handy overs of left-arm spin?

Pakistan has played twice before in Adelaide in this World Cup, and has been in the South Australian capital for nearly 10 days now. Even though it is up against the host nation, it will not be short of support from either its travelling fans or from the expats who have now made Australia their home. The team knows the surface as well as any other team, but then again, so does Australia, of course.

Australia has had just one poor half-game – when it was blown away by Trent Boult for 151 in Auckland – and even then, it only lost by one wicket. Otherwise, it has been an impressive unit, intimidating even. The conquests of England in the opening game and of Sri Lanka in a high-scoring contest in Sydney are suggestive of a team that is not only powerful, but that also knows that it is powerful. There is power in the batting from one to eight, there is power in the bowling. Starc has been the leading light with 16 sticks, but Australia is far from a one-man army. Mitchell Johnson is always a lurking danger, capable of exploding without warning. James Faulkner’s availability adds a whole new dimension, especially at the death where his changes of pace make him almost impossible to put away. Australia has alternated between Josh Hazlewood and the quicker Pat Cummins as the right-arm option; whoever gets a look-in on the morrow will look to prove a point.


Australia has by and large been a pace-oriented attack, Xavier Doherty’s left-arm spin summoned only for the clash against Sri Lanka in the belief that the SCG surface might assist the spinners. It’s almost a given that Doherty will sit on the bench for this game too, with Glenn Maxwell donning the spinning shoes. Too many pacers might suggest a one-dimensional mode of attack, but each of Australia’s quicks, left or right, brings a different skill, a different dimension.

Matches against Afghanistan and Scotland, in particular, allowed Australia to give all the top-order batsmen decent game time before the quarterfinals. The biggest gains in the last few days have been Clarke’s occupation of the crease, and Shane Watson rediscovering the runs on the SCG belter against Sri Lanka. At 5 or 6, Watson provides great muscle to the batting; at 3, Steven Smith provides steel and stability. It’s an awe-inspiring line-up with Brad Haddin at No. 8. For all its bowling wealth, Pakistan will rest a little uneasy.

And, make no mistake, Pakistan has a plethora of bowling riches, even though Mohammad Irfan has been ruled out of the rest of the competition with a pelvis injury. Wahab has been the enforcer with Rahat and Sohail playing able foils; Shahid Afridi hasn’t hit wicket-taking mode but has been his usual pressure-building self, allowing the quicks to feed off his parsimony. If Misbah can work his combination around to bring back Yasir Shah, the legspinner, it will make the attack more menacing but might end up weakening the batting. A tricky call, that.

As Sri Lanka bowed out of the World Cup on Wednesday, ODI cricket bid goodbye to Kumar Sangakkara and Mahela Jayawardene. Misbah and Shahid Afridi have also said they intend retiring from ODI cricket at the end of the World Cup. It is unlikely that they, or the rest of the team, will settle for a quarterfinal exit. But for that, Australia must be felled. Even for mercurial, unpredictable Pakistan, that will be quite a challenge.

Teams (from):
Australia: David Warner, Aaron Finch, Steven Smith, Michael Clarke (capt), Shane Watson, Glenn Maxwell, James Faulkner, Brad Haddin (wk), Mitchell Starc, Pat Cummins, Mitchell Johnson, Josh Hazlewood, George Bailey, Mitchell Marsh, Xavier Doherty.

Pakistan: Sarfraz Ahmed (wk), Ahmed Shehzad, Haris Sohail, Misbah-ul-Haq (capt), Umar Akmal, Sohaib Maqsood, Shahid Afridi, Wahab Riaz, Rahat Ali, Sohail Khan, Ehsan Adil, Younis Khan, Yasir Shah, Nasir Jamshed.

*Australia v Pakistan Preview, third Quarter-final at Adelaide | Cricket World Cup News*


----------



## Indian Patriot

Rahil khan said:


> Damn....here comes another one..!



Mark my words. Tomorrow every TV set of Pakistan will be hurled abuses by frustrated Pakistanis and many TV sets broken on the streets. 

Dum hai to bet laga.


----------



## AsianLion

click link:


----------



## Gessler

Arey match start bhi nhi hua...aur abhi 8 pages ho gaye?

Kya pakistan itna dar gaya kya?


----------



## AsianLion

Pre match Australian captain conference:


----------



## t-birds

Clark is violating the sanctity of this event by engaging in influencing the groundsman to prepare a particular type of pitch. The Australians are hosts of an International event and this is unacceptable. The staff should be immune from local influence. I believe the ICC should take immediate and stern action against such doctoring. Australia is feeling the heat despite the absence of Irfan. Pakistan should play to it's strength and plan to attack Australia"s weakness.


----------



## Phoenix89

t-birds said:


> Clark is violating the sanctity of this event by engaging in influencing the groundsman to prepare a particular type of pitch. The Australians are hosts of an International event and this is unacceptable. The staff should be immune from local influence. I believe the ICC should take immediate and stern action against such doctoring. Australia is feeling the heat despite the absence of Irfan. Pakistan should play to it's strength and plan to attack Australia"s weakness.



Every host nation gets those privileges, nothing new. May be some day if matches are held in Pakistan you guys can prepare pitches that suits your style of play.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=626350380842838

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152867868005528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ocelot

Indian Patriot said:


> Mark my words. Tomorrow every TV set of Pakistan will be hurled abuses by frustrated Pakistanis and many TV sets broken on the streets.



Not really. Overwhelming majority of Pakistanis believe they're gonna lose, and those who say otherwise are just joking. If Pakistan lose, it wouldn't be that shocking to the fans.


----------



## denel

Indian Patriot said:


> Mark my words. Tomorrow every TV set of Pakistan will be hurled abuses by frustrated Pakistanis and many TV sets broken on the streets.
> 
> Dum hai to bet laga.



It is surprising that Pakistan made it this far, anything going forward is short of a miracle. The entire team needs to be disbanded.. incompetent and useless players... just look at the fielders... they are like clowns fumbling all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## xyxmt

Indian Patriot said:


> Mark my words. Tomorrow every TV set of Pakistan will be hurled abuses by frustrated Pakistanis and many TV sets broken on the streets.
> 
> Dum hai to bet laga.



you are talking about Pakistani team, the most fascinating sight to watch in the ground, the opposing team players cant sleep at night wondering which Pakistani team will turn up tomorrow...only tomorrow will tell, not an Indian!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Stupid Indians trolls are everywhere

Best of luck to Pakistani Team..They would need to give their best in order to defeat this perfect side of autralia and if they manage to do it then they could easily lift the cup


----------



## Parul

Best of luck Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## browser

Probably the most interesting of the four QF's to watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Pakistan play with Six bowlers four fast two spinners.


----------



## Kesang

Pakistan will loose by 250 or 9 wickets. You know who control icc


----------



## protest

Pakistan is going to loose. If it wins, then umpires are bought. That's my say at the end of this match. Lets trolling begin.


----------



## ganesh177

If pakistna wins --- see they are most unpredictable and incredible team of WC
If pakiistan loses --- Umpires are baught, WC is fixed, Big 3 have ruined cricket.


----------



## I.R.A

All the best to Pakistan team.  Go get them boys.

Just play your game, put in your effort, bend your backs, keep your foot work going, make slides and catch the ball.

Even after the best of your effort you lose, it would not matter, just give me enough cricket to say "well played Pakistan team har jeet to hoti rehti hai" .


Let the best team win.


----------



## SwAggeR

I hope, we meet weaker side in semi so, I will support Pakistan in this match. 

Harega bhai harega , Pakistan sirf Bharat se harega !!!


----------



## Butchcassidy

Best of luck, chak de phate
Masal deyo australia de tattae


----------



## Parul

SwAggeR said:


> *I hope, we meet weaker side in semi so, I will support Pakistan in this match*.
> 
> Harega bhai harega , Pakistan sirf Bharat se harega !!!



To win the Championships one should be ready to take on best sides and not for the easy way.


----------



## SwAggeR

Клара said:


> To win the Championships one should be ready to take on best sides and not for the easy way.



Uske liye Final hai na , West Indies ke saath.


----------



## Parul

SwAggeR said:


> Uske liye Final hai na , West Indies ke saath.



They are not going to make into the finals.


----------



## Musafir117

Pakistan won the toss and bat first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Toss?


----------



## zip

Pakistan won the toss !! Now its a match ..Hope they will score more than 250


----------



## protest

<150 all out


----------



## SQ8

Man the team looks freaked out.

Lol, the guy making fun of Wasim Akram and his loss at 132 all out while he is commentating with him.


----------



## I.R.A

close


----------



## scholseys

Pakistan have decided to play test cricket against the mighty Australians, Pakistan's aim appears to be is to last 50 overs.


----------



## utraash

All the best Pak team.... Let the Aussies give them taste of defeat at their own home turf in WC..... @WAJsal .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

first 4 and that's leg byes


----------



## MST

Will Pakistan make more than 150 today?

Aussie Aussie  <why is there no aussie flag>


----------



## protest

Come on Australia, bowl one straight at the stumps.


----------



## Musafir117

Sarfraz please make hat trick of man of the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

keep rotating the strike. No need to do anything stupid. Exploit the loose ones only

WTF Shehzad when will you learn to rotate the strike.


----------



## Green Arrow

We won the good toss and now need to score 280-300 at least to defend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Mauka , Muaka.

Jitega bhai jitega,
Pakistan Jitega !!


----------



## drunken-monke

Nice start by Pakistanis.. They need to back themselves and believe themselves that they can defeat Aussies...

Oops/. Here goes first wicket..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Don't give any wickets Mitchell Stark.. Don't want him to reclaim the top spot once again!


----------



## I.R.A

out caught in first slip


----------



## MST

pehla gaya


----------



## Musafir117

:Om
Why he always out on same shot again and again again


----------



## Green Arrow

One down


----------



## protest

After all the hype of an ordinary player 'sarfaraz'. He couldn't last for 5 runs. Good on you Australia.


----------



## SwAggeR

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 , come up with your research work for this venue . I heard last time Pakistan defeated Australia in Australia was way back in 2005.


----------



## lightoftruth

2 down


----------



## JanjaWeed

Damn...that man again...Mitchell Starc


----------



## drunken-monke

This left hander Haris impressed me in game against India.. Decent technique and lovely to watch.. Reminds me of Saeed Anwar..


----------



## protest

KURUMAYA said:


> Sarfraz please make hat trick of man of the match



Too much expectation from an ordinary player. His average is only 28.


----------



## I.R.A

Pakistani team back to what they do first.

@Green Arrow that is why I was not favoring batting first. Look both openers out at 20


----------



## protest

Shezad is out. Now he can take million selfies in the dug out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

doosra bhi


----------



## Musafir117

WT the......
We like thrill:grin:


----------



## PWFI

it's 4.54 am here, i am going to bed RIP pak team fans


----------



## JanjaWeed

Looks like this one is going to be a quick work..another early finish!


----------



## Vassnti

2/24 comon i thought Pakistan could bat


----------



## Kesang

Come on pakistan. You can score 100 runes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Ball clicked the Stumps and didn't fall. Misbha stays.


----------



## Imran Khan

apun ka ishtile hai ye aik out ho to sab ko out hony ka dil kerta hai


----------



## protest

Match fixed. Pakistan paid off stumps. Conspiracies galore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117

Aj tou century mar ja Kaptan 
Big chance you had already.


----------



## MST

Has pakistan Paid off the stumps


----------



## indo

Match is fixed bc !!!


----------



## JanjaWeed

Lucky Misbah...or is it unlucky Misbah? Will he do a favour to the Aussies by tuk tuk-ing forever?


----------



## Green Arrow

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Pakistani team back to what they do first.
> 
> @Green Arrow that is why I was not favoring batting first. Look both openers out at 20


But batting second is even more worse for Pakistan


----------



## JanjaWeed

indo said:


> Match is fixed bc !!!


Or bails fixed to the stumps?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

KURUMAYA said:


> Aj tou century mar ja Kaptan
> Big chance you had already.


Yes today is his day


----------



## protest

KURUMAYA said:


> Aj tou century mar ja Kaptan
> Big chance you had already.



Let him play the test match. Let him eat 100 balls for his 20, then we get him out. BCCI paid the stump technician for that reason.


----------



## Screambowl

lbw hona hai kisi ne... no foot work..


----------



## Kesang

Bails didnt fall because Pakistan control ICC. cheaters fixers


----------



## Great Sachin

Green Arrow said:


> But batting second is even more worse for Pakistan


Bat first or last....does it matter...everybody knows the result


----------



## protest

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 

Where are you? You were so active against India. What happened, you hiding somewhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

protest said:


> Let him play the test match. Let him eat 100 balls for his 20, then we get him out. BCCI paid the stump technician for that reason.


Trolling? Shu shu


----------



## Great Sachin

Misbah again...he has capability to force bowler to commit suicide with his boring batting


----------



## punit

baba ne kaha that Sarfarz dhoka dega !! AAj de diya !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Seems like Australians bought the umpires?

Lol at precarious Pakistan.


----------



## Green Arrow

Great Sachin said:


> Bat first or last....does it matter...everybody knows the result


I want Pak vs India SF


----------



## Jai_Hind

pakistan paid sri-lankan umpire


----------



## punit

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 dig a hole and hid inside !


----------



## Great Sachin

Go Australia go......


----------



## punit

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Stupid Indians trolls are everywhere
> 
> Best of luck to Pakistani Team..They would need to give their best in order to defeat this perfect side of autralia and if they manage to do it then they could easily lift the cup


yesterday Pakistani trolls were trolling like there is no tomorrow. its another thing they had to eat crow at the end.


----------



## indo

Misbah plays funny......expression toh dekho


----------



## Great Sachin

where are BDs...they are still crying?


----------



## faisal6309

Nothing can be said for now


----------



## SQ8

100 all out.. or perhaps 100 for 9 with Misbah still batting at 44 runs.


----------



## Parul

Great Sachin said:


> where are BDs...they are still crying?



They are observing Cribbing Day.


----------



## Darth Vader

33 2


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan = foolish mechanic who always fights with his tools...Lol


----------



## punit

KURUMAYA said:


> Sarfraz please make hat trick of man of the match


Sarfraz dhoka dega


----------



## Great Sachin

Is it a test match......


----------



## ashok321

Abhi tau lala rulayega...


----------



## @RV

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 

Dude where are you? Pakistan needs your cheerleading capabilities or is it like you only cheerlead against India.


----------



## Great Sachin

@RV said:


> @AZADPAKISTAN2009
> 
> Dude where are you? Pakistan needs your cheerleading capabilities or is it like you only cheerlead against India.


He got loose motion today from correct hole


----------



## protest

This is so boring. Come on Australia.

BTW. Match is fixed. They are bowling all wides. They want wides to be Pakistan's highest score. How much Pakistan paid for that.


----------



## Great Sachin

Misbah will bat till he ensures that Pakistan can not win anymore


----------



## JanjaWeed

38 runs after 11ovs.. Must be one of the slowest starts by a test playing team!


----------



## Roybot

3rd wicket will fall before 50.


----------



## protest

KURUMAYA said:


> Trolling? Shu shu



Well, you should have seen yesterday, Pakistanis were all over the thread trolling. All of them seems to have found a hole to hide today.


----------



## Great Sachin

Finally one good shot.....


----------



## SpArK

------------------LOL-----------------------------------


----------



## deckingraj

gosh...pakistan is disappointing....a great talent and what a waste...sometimes i feel sorry for their bowling attack...


----------



## Musafir117

protest said:


> Well, you should have seen yesterday, Pakistanis were all over the thread trolling. All of them seems to have found a hole to hide today.


Find someone other or shut up watch the match.


----------



## Musafir117

Two beautiful boundaries.


----------



## Parul

@RV said:


> @AZADPAKISTAN2009
> 
> Dude where are you? Pakistan needs your cheerleading capabilities or is it like you only cheerlead against India.



He'll come to cheerlead once Pakistan sets up the Modest Total of 303.


----------



## ashok321

Lol at people with the following:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578772533215776768


----------



## Musafir117

punit said:


> Sarfraz dhoka dega


 he saving his energies for SF with India


----------



## Parul

KURUMAYA said:


> Two beautiful boundaries.



These two needs to bat till 30 to 35 overs and lay the foundation for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Клара said:


> He'll come to cheerlead once Pakistan sets up the Modest Total of 303.



He will come even at 225....Looking at the situation Pakistan is.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Pakistan minimum 330 to win this match against Aussies. But I don't think they will achieve that


----------



## indo

Lol....you can hear pakistani fans screaminh ,jeetega bhai jeetaega pakistan jeetega....
I want to see their faces when pak loses badly...


----------



## A$HU

I hope Pakistan wins..cheering for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

rotate the strike I say again

r o t a t e the strike no need to panic.


----------



## Parul

ashok321 said:


> He will come even at 225....Looking at the situation Pakistan is.



They shall be able to score more than 225 runs. I'm supporting Pakistan & trolling him.


----------



## punit

KURUMAYA said:


> he saving his energies for SF with India


bhai aaj hi nikal gaye to energy ka kya hoga!


----------



## ZooZoo

Stupid openers, 


Run was coming easily, there was no need to take risk.....

Hope this partnership stays till 30 overs...


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Honestly I really want to see Pakistan winning this match. I want to see again Big Mauka in semi for them. Lol


----------



## Musafir117

Клара said:


> These two needs to bat till 30 to 35 overs and lay the foundation for others.


Correct 
With RR of at least 4 per over and after 30 over more fast.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Six


----------



## I.R.A

Indianrevenge said:


> bhai rotate to jab karenge jab Motor chal rahi ho.. yaha to tullu pump bhi nahi chal raha inka.. wese aaj kitni TV todne ale ho bhai
> and please don't break DABBAS in the name of TVs



Baita learn from your senior Indian countrymen here on this forum and then try to troll me.


----------



## protest

KURUMAYA said:


> Find someone other or shut up watch the match.



I like you so won't troll you. Enjoy the match.


----------



## @RV

Just came to know that the highest score by Misbah is 96.
I was under an impression that he would be having 6-7 centuries.


----------



## ZooZoo

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Six




Can't believe Mishbah hit it... The team should support misbah...

He can build a platform..


----------



## protest

Australia bowling spin with Maxwell against Pakistan. Match fixed.


----------



## kaykay

Keep rotating strikes till 35 overs with atleast 7 wickets in hand and then fire up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Indianrevenge said:


> Uncle ji meri aukaat jo me aapko troll karu  just telling the facts.. ab mirchi lage to me kya karu



Facts?

What facts?


----------



## Green Arrow

Not a bad recovery at all. Both need to build long partnership and stay at least 30 overs


----------



## Parul

KURUMAYA said:


> Correct
> With RR of at least 4 per over and after 30 over more fast.



Let's hope for the best.


----------



## kaykay

Just be careful against Starc and Hazlewood, rest all cane be smashed.


----------



## EagleEyes

Haris Sohail looks confident, but needs to improve against spin.


----------



## HariPrasad

Green Arrow said:


> Not a bad recovery at all. Both need to build long partnership and stay at least 30 overs




But it is very slow. That would put a pressure on coming batsmen to score very fast.


----------



## Great Sachin

these 2 are playing well...lets not loose wicket here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZooZoo

@RV said:


> Just came to know that the highest score by Misbah is 96.
> I was under an impression that he would be having 6-7 centuries.




Misbah is known as tuk-tuk... he has no ODI century under his belt... He is only batter who has made so many run without any 100


----------



## I.R.A

Indianrevenge said:


> ab tv to todi thi na uncle  jhoot nahi bolna o yara sach kehna



Abay o kissi gutter k dhakan. 

TV kaun c tori thi? LED or LCD ka dor hai ajj kal munna. Dekhi hai kabi?


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan in a Jaw Crusher:
Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578779421961646081


----------



## I.R.A

666666666666


----------



## lasttry

An Indo Pak semi is looking more and more likely by the minute


----------



## Musafir117

Misbah two sixes cool


----------



## PoKeMon

Pakistan playing well at the moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Don't try anything stupid, keep wickets in hand, rotate the strike and go boom boom in last 10 overs.


----------



## 45'22'

Misbah is playing good as always 
if Misbah goes down.....Pakistan will go down


----------



## I.R.A

bach gay


----------



## ashok321

Last 5 ovs 20/0 RR 4.00

Poor SR



Green Arrow said:


> Not a bad recovery at all. Both need to build long partnership and stay at least 30 overs



Last 5 ovs 20/0 RR 4.00
Poor SR, that is crucial to win the match is lacking big time from this team of Pakistan.


----------



## I.R.A

Indianrevenge said:


> uncle this was posted earlier so yep I know what is tv



Yar tujay kya hai masla hai, hmari tv hmari marzi. Tv chaiay to bta dai bhijwa dain gay


----------



## Srinivas

Pakistani Cricket fans at the moment !


----------



## ashok321

Last 5 overs 18/0 RR 3.60

Poor SR


----------



## Nothing

they need to keep maintaining healthy RR of 4-5 till 30 overs without losing much wickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

ashok321 said:


> Last 5 overs 18/0 RR 3.60
> 
> Poor SR


Strike rate is not an issue right now. Even a rate of 4 till 30-35 overs is good if they keep wickets safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Is it not better to score 1 and 2s instead of going for risky shots?


----------



## Parul

90 for 2 of 21 overs, not Bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Indianrevenge said:


> haan to me kab keh raha hu k koi masla hai aap fridge bhi tod do  hamara kya.. bas Ind-pak ka match ho jaye



To bhindi tayray sir may rakhy gay kya?


----------



## Max

Key from here would be if Pakistan reach 2/140 in 30 overs.. then we will in be a better position..


----------



## I.R.A

@Green Arrow 

It will be good to see both these capitalizing this partnership and going for centuries.

But I feel they still fail in strike rotation


----------



## kaykay

This pair have to stay on crease for atleast 10 overs.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Indianrevenge said:


> look at the line up of australia even faulkner can make a century starc can bat johnson can bat  kitna banayegi pakistan
> 350 bhi kam padenge// my prediction pakistan 240 in 49.3 ovrs


Tu bandar ki tra ushal rha hai lol

yea bata kia haal tha india ka jab austrlia k sath khel rha tha month ago?


----------



## drunken-monke

Pakistan and Sohail needs to be sensible now.. I think Misbah's career would have been incomplete without a ODI century.. This might be the day...


----------



## I.R.A

Indianrevenge said:


> rakh lena bas india ko jeet lene dena semi against pak  par todna jarur fridge



Okay only if you could pronounce Jarur as Zaroor.


----------



## drunken-monke

Dangers signs.. Scoring rate got lowered...


----------



## Great Sachin

misbah out


----------



## protest

Misbah OUT..


----------



## ashok321

kaykay said:


> Strike rate is not an issue right now. Even a rate of 4 till 30-35 overs is good if they keep wickets safe.



You forgot Pakistan is playing against Australia which has fastest SR players who will make the ground beef out of this Pakistani cattle. If they are not aggressive against Australia, they will come and steamroll them.

Last 5 overs 18/1 RR 3.60 = Good luck precarious Pakistan.


----------



## I.R.A




----------



## Great Sachin

Part time spinner did the trick


----------



## Nothing

gone, poor shot.. why he was in hurry to hit sixes in early stage


----------



## drunken-monke

oops.. Misbah out..


----------



## Parul

Unnecessary Shot : Misbah toh gayo...


----------



## Soumitra

Come on Pakistan We have so much hopes from you.


----------



## I.R.A

Indianrevenge said:


> uncle misbah gaya



What was he thinking  


Anyways for the one who said Pakistan 100 all out, Pakistan is 100/3 and is still batting. Negative Negative and Pessimist.


----------



## kaykay

Want this khatmal guy to play now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Abhi tau duck specialist Afriqi ana baki hai...


----------



## OrionHunter

Soumitra said:


> Come on Pakistan We have so much hopes from you.


Yep! I've bet a 1000 dollars on Pakistan winning against Australia and meeting India in the finals. It should be a South Asian affair. And that's another $1000!! 

I'm gonna go on a murder spree if Pakistan loses!


----------



## Parul

OrionHunter said:


> Yep! I've bet a 1000 dollars on Pakistan winning against Australia and meeting India in the finals. It should be a South Asian affair. And that's another $1000!!
> 
> *I'm gonna go on a murder spree if Pakistan loses*!



Start by murdering yourself.


----------



## rajnikant

Color_Less_Sky said:


> What was he thinking
> 
> 
> Anyways for the one who said Pakistan 100 all out, Pakistan is 100/3 and is still batting. Negative Negative and Pessimist.


yaar tum log b azeeb ho, jab tuk tuk kare to problem shot mare to problem, that was his bad luck he got greedy.
you guys deserve afreedi the boom boom fuss type


----------



## I.R.A

Someone someone, pls tell them strike rotation is the key. Run 1 and 2s pls. There is no fun in 5 dot balls and trying a stupid stroke at 6th


----------



## ashok321

Oopps!

Last 5 overs 14/1 RR 2.80


----------



## I.R.A

rajnikant said:


> yaar tum log b azeeb ho, jab tuk tuk kare to problem shot mare to problem, that was his bad luck he got greedy.
> you guys deserve afreedi the boom boom fuss type



See my comment right below your's. Strike rotation is different from tuk tuk tuk

Akmal looks in good touch, hope he uses his head too.


----------



## rajnikant

gaya bhai sohail


----------



## A$HU

four.straight drive by akmal.He gives glimpses every now and then of a very good batsman but isnt consistent.


----------



## ashok321

OUTTT


----------



## drunken-monke

Sohail bites the dust..


----------



## Parul

Pakistan gifted Two wickets to Australia and apparently the match.


----------



## I.R.A

@Green Arrow 

Batt first, batt first.


----------



## Musafir117

Stupid man play stupid shot and look at his face reaction:....ya:


----------



## rajnikant

Color_Less_Sky said:


> See my comment right below your's. Strike rotation is different from tuk tuk tuk
> 
> Akmal looks in good touch, hope he uses his head too.


but he was not doing tuk tuk today..he was playing quite well, anchoring the innings with good speed.
Its just Clark got better of him, usko lallach mei fasa k liya. I think the criticism was too much for him which costed him his wicket


----------



## I.R.A

rajnikant said:


> but he was not doing tuk tuk today..he was playing quite well, anchoring the innings with good speed.
> Its just Clark got better of him, usko lallach mei fasa k liya. I think the criticism was too much for him which costed him his wicket



Tuk tuk tuk without 1 and 2s is the reason Haris tried something funny and lost his wicket.


----------



## rubyjackass

Time for Umar Akmal to shine.


----------



## Great Sachin

dont worry india will take revenge of pakistan defeat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Indianrevenge said:


> lekin uncle pakistan can't chase 250



But Baita Pakistan can bowl to restrict the score below 180.


----------



## Roybot




----------



## rajnikant

and where is Afridi cant he take some responsibility at this crucial time he has the experience, but no, no one will ask him to share him some responsibility, he should have come today by now, he will come at last throw his bat at everything and get out.
you guys have a team but no plan.


----------



## ashok321

Only these 2 batsmen remain.
Lala = 0
Rest tail enders.


----------



## PoKeMon

280 and match is on.....



rajnikant said:


> and where is Afridi cant he take some responsibility at this crucial time he has the experience, but no, no one will ask him to share him some responsibility, he should have come today by now, he will come at last throw his bat at everything and get out.
> you guys have a team but no plan.



Some guys just get old with no experience.


----------



## rajnikant

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Tuk tuk tuk without 1 and 2s is the reason Haris tried something funny and lost his wicket.


wow just wow...Harris was the one who was not taking single coz of which Misbah tried those sixes shot..you guys are awesome in everything


----------



## metronome

PoKeMon said:


> 280 and match is on.....


for that to happen, they need someone to bat really well. For now, looks more like a 240 odd, which probably wont be good enough but you never know.. Pak are still a proper side, not like those lungis we humiliated and kicked out of the cup yesterday.


----------



## ZooZoo

PoKeMon said:


> 280 and match is on.....
> 
> 
> 
> Some guys just get old with no experience.




Pakistan will bundle down near 220

they played irresponsibly...


----------



## Great Sachin

Where is Boom Boom the fuss fuss 
He has to come out now


----------



## PoKeMon

metronome said:


> for that to happen, they need someone to bat really well. For now, looks more like a 240 odd, which probably wont be good enough but you never know.. Pak are still a proper side, not like those lungis we humiliated and kicked out of the cup yesterday.



Just a for a change, I want one old Afridi inning for last time.


----------



## rajnikant

PoKeMon said:


> 280 and match is on.....
> 
> 
> 
> Some guys just get old with no experience.


your signature is too good  but these days no-sql is in.


----------



## rockstarIN

What's the status now ohhhh 5th down


----------



## metronome

lol ji, ek aur gaya


----------



## I.R.A

rajnikant said:


> wow just wow...Harris was the one who was not taking single coz of which Misbah tried those sixes shot..you guys are awesome in everything



? ? ? I was talking about Haris and where are you going?

BS another gone and Akmal throws his wicket.


----------



## rajnikant

rubyjackass said:


> Time for Umar Akmal to shine.


He will in dressing room, with Fair and lovely


----------



## ashok321

Oops akmal


----------



## rockstarIN

Hay pak friends ..shall I open a new thread India vs Australia semi final WC 2015?


----------



## Stealth

extremely pathetic performance


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

what a bullshit.....Akmal out now

batting order is crumbling. Not looking good


----------



## metronome

PoKeMon said:


> Just a for a change, I want one old Afridi inning for last time.


old afridi has been retired for many years, these days he's just a shadow.

but yeah, one last boom boom innings would be entertaining, aa gaya saala.. let's see


----------



## drunken-monke

Akmal Gone


----------



## protest

<150 score.


----------



## lasttry

poom poom


----------



## Soumitra

Akmal gone


----------



## rajnikant

Color_Less_Sky said:


> ? ? ? I was talking about Haris and where are you going?
> 
> BS another gone and Akmal throws his wicket.


you should have mentioned it, wasted my post  context was misbah.


----------



## ZooZoo

Choota Khatmal Gone..

What! they can't play Australia?? Now 200 runs look impossible.. Wish Misbah should have stayed longer


----------



## metronome

aur aate hi chawka, shaabash !


----------



## Mr.Nair

Indianrevenge said:


> after defeat from australia "Bashit Ali" will have to make some conspiracy theories any guesses??



Poor light,match fixing,conspiracy of india,bad umpire,saed ajmal not played etc ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Things are not looking good for pakistan.


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

nice shot, boom boom ?


----------



## ashok321

Desperate Afriqi hitting aimlessly with fluke four..
Will be out shortly


----------



## Musafir117

Aar par kar Lala kiya tension de rahe ho awam ko


----------



## Indian Patriot

Congratulations to Pakistan. They managed to score 100+, its a moral victory for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstarIN

kya yarrr expecting a good match on weekend I was supporting Pakistan.


----------



## I.R.A

Play your natural game Afridi. No worries.

Nothing big was expected from you, the morons who should have kept the wickets were in hurry to rest in dug out.


----------



## Great Sachin

Boom Boom the fuss fuss is here


----------



## Mr.Nair

Pakistan most likely score less than 200 in this match


----------



## EagleEyes

We have so many unreliable players.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Akmal played like Akmal.


----------



## Great Sachin

ye bhi bach gayaa


----------



## @RV

Mean while commentory on cricinfo

*29.1
Maxwell to Umar Akmal, OUT, what have you done Umar Akmal? This is a long hop at the Adelaide Oval with short square boundaries. Akmal has enough time to pause, do a quick opinion poll on where to hit this in the stands, and then take a selfie before hitting it. Unfortunately for him, he has found out the one man stationed there. Aaron Finch hasn't had to move an inch. Akmal is disgusted with himself

Umar Akmal c Finch b Maxwell 20 (25b 2x4 0x6) SR: 80.00*


LOLzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Funny Afridi 10 (5) and Maqsood 5 (10)


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Play your natural game Afridi. No worries.
> 
> Nothing big was expected from you, the morons who should have kept the wickets were in hurry to rest in dug out.



Kal kya bola tha yaad hai na?


----------



## Parul

WebMaster said:


> We have so many unreliable players.



Pakistani Batsmen have gifted wickets to Australia.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

funny thing about this thread is that the indians are commenting more than anyone else....take a gau jal break guys


----------



## Great Sachin

tu chal mai aata hu


----------



## ashok321

Power play with tail enders?
Lol at precarious Pakistan...


----------



## Vassnti

Mr.Nair said:


> Poor light,match fixing,conspiracy of india,bad umpire,saed ajmal not played etc ...


 
Arent you ment to wait till after you loose for conspiracy theories ....135 from 31 overs hmm you might be right


----------



## I.R.A

Indian Patriot said:


> Kal kya bola tha yaad hai na?



You talking to me?


----------



## Srinivas



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rajnikant

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> funny thing about this thread is that the indians are commenting more than anyone else....take a gau jal break guys


hahaha..match mie kuch nai ho raha chalo ab audience se pange le lu ..haina?? face saving??


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> You talking to me?



Yes man I am talking to you. Itna hairan kyun hai?


----------



## ashok321

Afridi hits each ball desperately..


----------



## 45'22'

WebMaster said:


> We have so many unreliable players.


Only Misbah and Maqsood are reliable
Let's see


----------



## @RV

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> funny thing about this thread is that the indians are commenting more than anyone else....take a gau jal break guys



Funny thing was on yesterday on India Vs Bangladesh thread where there were more Pakistanis than Bangladeshis and they were not even taking break for 5 time Namaz.
It's just a payback.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Actually run rate is not bad....only stop loosing wicket


----------



## EagleEyes

45'22' said:


> Only Misbah and Maqsood are reliable
> Let's see



Maqsood has a lot to prove.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

come on pak,lets win this game for india.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## I.R.A

Indian Patriot said:


> Yes man I am talking to you. Itna hairan kyun hai?



Come with a proof lalu parsad, I am busy watching the match.


----------



## Parul

What if Afridi bats till 50th over!


----------



## ZooZoo

Lets See what happen


"Break ke Baad"


----------



## I.R.A

@Indian Patriot @Indianrevenge


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Come with a proof lalu parsad, I am busy watching the match.



Lalu prasad kisko bola be? Tu lalu prasad tera cricket team lalu prasad. Ruk tu, Pakistan will lose by 10 wickets and 40 overs to spare.


----------



## ZooZoo

Клара said:


> What if Afridi bats till 50th over!




Australia ki Aankh... But the way Afridi is playing, I am not sure he will survive till 40th over... I want to see hi saction in power play...


----------



## ashok321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Afridi doing what he does best


----------



## Indian Patriot

Australia needs wickets BC. What the fck is Johnson doing BC. Maxwell a part time bowler has taken the most wickets BC.


----------



## halupridol

Клара said:


> What if Afridi bats till 50th over!


out!


----------



## Parul

ZooZoo said:


> Australia ki Aankh... But the way Afridi is playing, I am not sure he will survive till 40th over... I want to see hi saction in power play...



Err - he's out too.


----------



## Stealth

wesay he 10 bandoon kay saath khaeeltay hain ham lol


----------



## indo

Lol afridi gone


----------



## ashok321

Told ya so!!!!


----------



## Parul

halupridol said:


> out!



I've seen it too.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Afridi gone


----------



## Roybot

Клара said:


> What if Afridi bats till 50th over!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

@Green Arrow 

Tayri to aisi ki taisi


----------



## metronome

boom boom fissss


----------



## Indian Patriot

Afridi out.

Australia rocked, Pakistan shocked.


----------



## Musafir117

chalo Bhaio Juma ka time hone wala hai


----------



## Parul

Roybot said:


>



Dada, I support Asian Teams, was just over optimistic.


----------



## halupridol

Pakistan now shud try to get to 200 first without loosing nemore wickets....nahi toh anothr one sided match


----------



## @RV

@Abu Zolfiqar 

You gave me negative rating for replying to your comment in same language. First thing first, I don't give a rat's *** about your rating. Second thing, If your don't have courage to take things as you throw at others then have decency to not throw them at others.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
10


----------



## I.R.A

250................. anyone


----------



## ashok321

Color_Less_Sky said:


> 250................. anyone



No one.


----------



## I.R.A

ashok321 said:


> No one.



But we have Wahab at crease......................


----------



## xonix

@RV said:


> @Abu Zolfiqar
> 
> You gave me negative rating for replying to your comment in same language. First thing first, I don't give a rat's *** about your rating. Second thing, If your don't have courage to take things as you throw at others then have decency to not throw them at others.


that happens when power is given to some...*******


----------



## ZooZoo

Hazlewood to Shahid Afridi, OUT, he has found out deep midwicket. Finch has taken three deep midwicket catches today. Oh that short square boundary, what a temptress. Afridi looks to pull, but the ball is not short enough. He doesn't get all of it, Finch is prowling there, and takes this head high. Is this the last time Lala has paced off the field with gloves and pads on?

Shahid Afridi c Finch b Hazlewood 23 (15b 3x4 1x6) SR: 153.33



Afridi is useless player.. Why Pakistan keep him in team.. 

Average of 23 in ODI.. what an below average player..
*
Mat* *Inns* *NO* *Runs* *HS* *Ave* *BF* *SR* *100* *50* *4s* *6s* *Ct* *St
Tests* 27 48 1 1716 156 36.51 1973 86.97 5 8 220 52 10 0
*ODIs* 397 368 27 8041 124 23.58 6877 116.92 6 39 727 350 127


----------



## ashok321

Color_Less_Sky said:


> But we have Wahab at crease......................



Miracles don't happen everyday.

WR is a bowler with batting average of 13.10


----------



## Parul

Color_Less_Sky said:


> 250................. anyone



Pakistan should try and bat for 50 overs. Baki dekho bowler's kya karte hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Color_Less_Sky said:


> 250................. anyone


what 250? cab fare to airport?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

back in the day, when Pakistan used to be a good side.. they were in the game even defending small totals like 180 - 200


----------



## ashok321

First batting PP over..Just 1 run

Lol

Kam se kam Jume ki tau izzat karo baba..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

even **** fans are weirdos these days, during the SA game they were going all.. nara takbeer.. allah akbar !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bornubus

This match is fixed 

1. Pak crossed 100
2.wahab played 3 Ball of stark and he even scored a run


----------



## I.R.A

jaatram said:


> what 250? cab fare to airport?



Oh come on 250 is still manageable.


----------



## deckingraj

i hate this moron Afridi...some of the pak batsmen play as if this is some local gulli danda match...bloody morons....not sure why PCB showed faith in old horses who have failed them million times....

I so badly wanted to see another India/Pak match but these morons ruined any chance  ..... All my hopes are now on Pak bowlers...some great talents...hope they can do some miracle...


----------



## Musafir117

Pakistani batsman (thoughts) every team like us they ain't catch us
Aussie bowling not so impressive at all the pitch is a dead bating pitch. But we must play bad bad shots.


----------



## ashok321

Batting PP 6/0 (2.0) RR 3.00...Lol


----------



## metronome

anyway.. still a funny game sometimes.. who knows, maybe the aussies have a bad day, pakis bowl/field out of their skins and upset the hosts


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Oh come on 250 is still manageable.


----------



## Stealth

acha hey haar jaye warna jistarhan ke performance hey India kay khelaaf hareengay tu ziada kutay wali hogi lol


----------



## xonix

if pakistan put 200% effort in bowling and fielding then 200 run is fighting score...IMO


----------



## joekrish

Score update please?


----------



## metronome

@Proudpakistaniguy .. kaha ho janaab, nazar nahi aa rahe


----------



## Indian Patriot

168/6 38.1 OVER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

@WAR-rior

Who is the better expert now han han?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Another wicket before 175, match is fixed.


----------



## ashok321

PP gets wasted = just below 3 runs per over


----------



## metronome

this aussie team are very good, I think they're on their way back to being the monsters they were during the hayden/gilchrist/ponting/mcgrath/lee/warne et all era.

if, and it sure looks like it will be India vs Aus, I'd say 75-25 in Aussie's favor


----------



## ashok321

12 balls 2 runs..
So much for Wahab?


----------



## Georgeclark

This guy is amazing  Good Job Team Green hope you win, I do not want a Boring Semi finals


----------



## xonix

225 getable score


----------



## Georgeclark

Now that was a heck of a fortune....................But still some Bangladeshi Fans be like : The stumps were fixed by pakistan he was out  (Just for joke do not take seriously)


----------



## Srinivas

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578799509913804801


----------



## halupridol

Starc provocating wahab


----------



## ashok321

Overthrow for 44444444
Pakistan gifted.


----------



## I.R.A

Starc is a bitch by the way. Show off as if he is doing something new with the ball, which others have not done before


----------



## protest

Come on Pakistan. Make 250. Turn this match interesting. Australians are too cocky. We need to show them their place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Even 250 is not a defend-able score here because Australia is playing at home with a familiar pitch and has fierce line of batsmen.


----------



## deckingraj

protest said:


> Come on Pakistan. Make 250. Turn this match interesting. Australians are too cocky. We need to show them their place.


i can't agree more on this...Aussies need to be shown their right place...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

With 250, you never know. Its sort of score that makes chasing team confused whether to go hard at the bowlers or play it slow.


----------



## I.R.A

250 ................ again anyone last chance I won't offer it again


----------



## metronome

another gone


----------



## ashok321

Goneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Soumitra

Pakistan is doing ek teer se do nichaane. they are not going to go home having faced defeat at hands of India twice in a World Cup. 

they are also hoping that India does not have easy passage to the finals. Hum to doobenge sanam tumko bhi le doonbenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

At least we got Mohd Amir to come back to look forward to


----------



## protest

Pakistanis are very temperamental. They don't seem to see bigger picture. Look at Wahab Riaz, he is taking on starc for ego. 

Another out. Pakistanis need to look at how Indians play in tense situation.


----------



## ashok321

Ehsan Adil......average 6



terry5 said:


> At least we got Mohd Amir to come back to look forward to



To go back to penitentiary again?


----------



## cloud_9

deckingraj said:


> i can't agree more on this...Aussies need to be shown their right place...


Cocky? They riled him up a bit he loses his cool.


----------



## terry5

Misbah needs to go on a vacation & come back & manage the team .


----------



## ashok321

Australia bought all these 3 umpires.


----------



## protest

Wahab, you stupid stupid man.


----------



## I.R.A

What a selection of shots by our batsmen by the way.

That is why I was never in favor of batting first, now bowling is under pressure already.


----------



## terry5

ashok321 said:


> Ehsan Adil......average 6
> 
> 
> 
> To go back to penitentiary again?



Will be the number one bowler in the world


----------



## metronome




----------



## ashok321

Goneeeeeee


----------



## drunken-monke

2 more down.. even 200 looks difficult...


----------



## ashok321

Now its below 200, the Aussie target.


----------



## terry5

Beautifull shot .straight into the palm of his hands .

Well done boy you go eat your samosa now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

terry5 said:


> Will be the number one bowler in the world



You had Shoab Akhtar and what did Pakistan achieve with him?


----------



## xonix

where is @AZADPAKISTAN2009 
yesterday he was very high with his lots of research on match fixing.....


----------



## Viny

xonix said:


> where is @AZADPAKISTAN2009
> yesterday he was very high with his lots of research on match fixing.....


Doing research to figure out what should he say about todays game. He has no words as of now I guess :p


----------



## terry5

Magical mesmorising Pakistan .

Wow how do they do it ? Skill is born not taught



ashok321 said:


> You had Shoab Akhtar and what did Pakistan achieve with him?



free entry into clubs ,free drinks ,free kebabs & free roti .
As long as our players are happy were happy


----------



## xonix

Viny said:


> Doing research to figure out what should he say about todays game. He has no words as of now I guess :p


yesterday he was crying for BD..today why not for his own country..


----------



## deckingraj

cloud_9 said:


> Cocky? They riled him up a bit he loses his cool.


well they keep riling the opposition all the time...sledging is after all their invention, no??


----------



## terry5

Gorgoues play & miss wow


----------



## Parul

Out!


----------



## halupridol

Color_Less_Sky said:


> What a selection of shots by our batsmen by the way.
> 
> That is why I was never in favor of batting first, now bowling is under pressure already.


thing is,,,U dont have technically sound batsmen,,nor they seem to have the temperament needed to perform in pressure matches,,,anothr down,,,200 toh bana lo


----------



## ashok321

Goneeeeeeeeee


----------



## syedali73

metronome said:


> proper chudai


Mind your language will you. This is a forum not your living room where you converse in profane language with your buddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*PAKISTAN JEETAYGA AUSTRALIA ko 10 Run pe out kardayga "Khuwab Okaat daekh kar nahe dekhay jatay" LOLzzzzzz *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

9 wickets down, ... Pakistani batsmen did better than what I had predicted,


----------



## terry5

what a shot 

wow so high in the air & into the palm of his hands yes yes yes Sohail you go boy & eat your ras malai


----------



## Soumitra

9th down. Please yaar 200 to banao


----------



## Srinivas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xonix

pakistan just short off 100 runs...
what i predicted <200 runs>they atleast came near to that..


----------



## I.R.A

halupridol said:


> thing is,,,U dont have technically sound batsmen,,nor they seem to have the temperament needed to perform in pressure matches,,,anothr down,,,200 toh bana lo



Well its cricket let see if our bowling does wonders today 

I won't blame bowling in any case.


----------



## terry5

1 run ..............


----------



## Srinivas



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airuah

Rahat equalled his highest score.....he is on to create history in beating his personal best


----------



## metronome

syedali73 said:


> Mind your language will you. This is a forum not your living room where you converse in profane language with your buddies.


ok, I'll mind it


----------



## airuah

And he does it Rahat has a new personal highest score


----------



## terry5

2
2
2
2
2


----------



## I.R.A

Oh I am so tense 1 short of 200


----------



## ZooZoo

200/9


----------



## I.R.A

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 200


----------



## Asmar Hussain

200


----------



## Roybot

200


----------



## Stealth

*Mubarik hooo Mubarik hoo.... Inkelaab agaya hey ... 200 hogaye hain... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

In any case, 200 good batting. Better than expected.


----------



## terry5




----------



## Android

Aise time pe Ek Ek run ki keemat maloom padti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Georgeclark

200


----------



## I.R.A

225 would be decent to defend for Pakistan bowling.

Australians will pay for that overthrow


----------



## cloud_9

deckingraj said:


> well they keep riling the opposition all the time...sledging is after all their invention, no??


Well if you can defeat a team by riling them up with few words then why not?


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Under Lights Pakistan do have some advantage when they bowl .


----------



## OrionHunter

Pakistan 205/9 (48.3 ov)

WTF?


----------



## xonix

frm cricbuzz...

The way Pakistani batsmen have batted, it seems they are chasing a huge total, instead of setting one. Afridi once again played irresponsibly. You can't just go out and smash everything when you're five wickets down.


----------



## indo

Srinivas said:


> Under Lights Pakistan do have some advantage when they bowl .


Pakistan is gonna loose badly.......
I have complete faith in Pakistan.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Morning guys..what's the score? Pakistan jeet gaya kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

JanjaWeed said:


> *Morning guys*..what's the score? Pakistan jeet gaya kya?


You need some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

First 4 in 54 balls...Lol


----------



## ZooZoo

JanjaWeed said:


> Morning guys..what's the score? Pakistan jeet gaya kya?




you are a criminal....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

a big lol @ Pakistan


----------



## protest

Damn, just when I was typing Australia can't take all wickets.


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan did not finish playing 50 overs....


----------



## Soumitra

So near yet so far. Ek ball aur khel lete to poore 50 over khela to keh sakte the


----------



## ZooZoo

213 all out... in 299 Ball...

I think not out would have been better...


----------



## metronome

at least they lasted till the last over

85/15 in Auzzie favour, because it's a funny game sometimes


----------



## cloud_9

If Pakistan wins after this it will be epic.


----------



## JanjaWeed

cloud_9 said:


> You need some


On it while we speak..btw is this 50 ovrs World Cup or T20? Bit confused looking at the score!


----------



## MilSpec

JanjaWeed said:


> Morning guys..what's the score? Pakistan jeet gaya kya?


Now that's just pure evil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

*I think tail end batsman of pakistan is much better than their openers*


----------



## OrionHunter

ZooZoo said:


> 213 all out... in 299 Ball...
> 
> I think not out would have been better...


Now more TV sets are going to be smashed in Pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xonix

Soumitra said:


> So near yet so far. Ek ball aur khel lete to poore 50 over khela to keh sakte the


haan aus pe mano vagyanik dabav bad jata...agar 50 over khel jate..


----------



## terry5



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

cloud_9 said:


> Well if you can defeat a team by riling them up with few words then why not?


that's why they need to be shown their place


----------



## xonix

OrionHunter said:


> Now more TV sets are going to be smashed in Pakistan!!


no...they will cheer up it....so that they wudn't have to face India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

OrionHunter said:


> Now more TV sets are going to be smashed in Pakistan!!


I think that happens only when they lose to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

JanjaWeed said:


> *On it while we speak*..btw is this *50 ovrs World Cup or T20*? Bit confused looking at the score!


Bloody Endian obsessed with Pakistan.

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 might be able to help us here.

Where's the Pakistani cheering squad from the #INDBAN match. 

edit:
What E.ndian is censored.


----------



## Mr.Nair

*Every bowlers have an oppurtunity to bowl to every batsman of pakistan*


----------



## JanjaWeed

MilSpec said:


> Now that's just pure evil


now..why would you say that? It happened in '92


----------



## syedali73

OrionHunter said:


> Now more TV sets are going to be smashed in Pakistan!!


Nope; that happens when you give high hopes and than deflate like an old punctured tube. After watching the results of matches against India and West Indies, Pakistanis learned what was following. Pakistani cricket is destroyed and there is no doubt about it. Have you not noticed how many Pakistanis posted in this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> Morning guys..what's the score? Pakistan jeet gaya kya?


aur jeet ki khushee me chillam bharne bhi challe gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

.. is paidee mayanti langar me kya nazar aata hai logo ko ? she ugly


----------



## xonix

syedali73 said:


> Nope; that happens when you give high hopes and than deflate like an old punctured tube. After watching the results of matches against India and West Indies, Pakistanis learned what was following. Pakistani cricket is destroyed and there is no doubt about it. Have you not noticed how many Pakistanis posted in this thread?


ys all of them were posting in Ind-BD match...


----------



## GURU DUTT

metronome said:


> .. is paidee mayanti langar me kya nazar aata hai logo ko ? she ugly


whos ugly


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Abhi picture baqi hy mere dost , so stop please


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Don't worry Pakistan , we are gonna kick *** of Aussies in semi.


----------



## rajnikant

syedali73 said:


> Nope; that happens when you give high hopes and than deflate like an old punctured tube. After watching the results of matches against India and West Indies, Pakistanis learned what was following. Pakistani cricket is destroyed and there is no doubt about it. Have you not noticed how many Pakistanis posted in this thread?


Pakistani not posting on PDF is directly related to current beating that they suffered from Aussies, if it would have been other way round with the same team, you all will be dancing here. 
So TV to phutenge aaj, chahe Nakli hi ho


----------



## cloud_9

deckingraj said:


> that's why *they need to be shown their place*


Haha! Good luck with that,matie!


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Pakistan played according to players potential and lack of exposure to Australian fields for large tours and series

Solid team cannot be constructed if team can't take double and singles regularly in ODI , the mentality of hitting it all out of park does not always work

However I enjoyed a fine sleep during the ordeal


----------



## ashok321

Lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578817292881899521


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

syedali73 said:


> Nope; that happens when you give high hopes and than deflate like an old punctured tube. After watching the results of matches against India and West Indies, Pakistanis learned what was following. Pakistani cricket is destroyed and there is no doubt about it. Have you not noticed how many Pakistanis posted in this thread?


Don't loose your hope. You can build it again.


----------



## OrionHunter

syedali73 said:


> Nope; that happens when you give high hopes and than deflate like an old punctured tube. After watching the results of matches against India and West Indies, Pakistanis learned what was following. Pakistani cricket is destroyed and there is no doubt about it. Have you not noticed how many Pakistanis posted in this thread?


I think the PCB is responsible. A total revamp is needed.

Shite man! I was hoping for a Pak-India final. But it's possible Pakistan may just pull the rug from under the boots of the Australians, though it's a 30-70 chance. 

Keep your fingers crossed. Miracles do happen in cricket. No one has won till the last ball is bowled!

Cheers!


----------



## rajnikant

Shoiab Akhtar khub le raha hai Shejad ki TV debate par


----------



## ashok321

analyist said:


> Abhi picture baqi hy mere dost , so stop please



Pakistan is ready for a photo!


----------



## metronome

GURU DUTT said:


> whos ugly


of course, but main stuart binny ki nahi, random logon ke baat kar raha hoon.. bade deewane hai iske


----------



## cloud_9

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Pakistan played according to players potential and lack of exposure to Australian fields for large tours and series
> 
> Solid team cannot be constructed if team can't take double and singles regularly in ODI , the mentality of hitting it all out of park does not always work
> 
> However I enjoyed a fine sleep during the ordeal


Alim-e-Kirkit has finally spoken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rajnikant



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

utraash said:


> All the best Pak team.... Let the Aussies give them taste of defeat at their own home turf in WC..... @WAJsal .....


Prayers can't save us now.Our bowlers need to deliver some magic.I wonder what sort of team we would be with a cracking batting order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

GURU DUTT said:


> aur jeet ki khushee me chillam bharne bhi challe gaye


Accha? Departure lounge mai wo bhi milta hai kya?


----------



## farhan_9909

Damn,i missed pakistan batting.


----------



## cloud_9

rajnikant said:


>


You know it might be India receiving the whooping in a few days.So town down you expletives.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

xonix said:


> that happens when power is given to some...*******



take a tampon to stop your bleeding or go find another forum....nobody cares about your grievances here


----------



## GURU DUTT

JanjaWeed said:


> Accha? Departure lounge mai wo bhi milta hai kya?


australia me weed har jagah mil jaati hai ...yakeen janiye police walonke paas bhi


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

farhan_9909 said:


> Damn,i missed pakistan batting.



didnt miss much


----------



## JanjaWeed

farhan_9909 said:


> Damn,i missed pakistan batting.


There was nothing much to miss!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indo

WAJsal said:


> Prayers can't save us now.Our bowlers need to deliver some magic.I wonder what sort of team we would be with a cracking batting order.


Blasphemy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

farhan_9909 said:


> Damn,i missed pakistan batting.


There was nothing worthwhile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

cloud_9 said:


> You know it might be India receiving the whooping in a few days.So town down you expletives.


ohh Plz spare me the lecture. As if they will miss any chance if we don't do that. stop scoring few brownies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xonix

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> take a tampon to stop your bleeding or go find another forum....nobody cares about your grievances here


lolzzzzz


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well its a game of cricket ....210 odd runs .... to defend

Fast bouncy , live pitch we got 4 Fast bowlers and awake keeper

Hey if they are good they have to play otherwise no point going to next round

However its disturbing that 9 wickets were all catch outs ?


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xonix

bhai logo hukaa milta hai kya online..which one is best?


----------



## cloud_9

rajnikant said:


> ohh Plz spare me the lecture. As if they will miss any chance if we don't do that. stop scoring few brownies.


Brownies ?

I'm brown guy, I don't like brownies .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

xonix said:


> frm cricbuzz...
> 
> The way Pakistani batsmen have batted, it seems they are chasing a huge total, instead of setting one. Afridi once again played irresponsibly. You can't just go out and smash everything when you're five wickets down.



Seriously glad this guy is leaving. He is way past his "use before..." date and more often than not is a liability to the team rather than an asset.


----------



## Parul

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Well its a game of cricket ....210 odd runs .... to defend
> 
> Fast bouncy , live pitch we got 4 Fast bowlers and awake keeper
> 
> Hey if they are good they have to play otherwise no point going to next round



It would be good to see Australian batsmen hitting Pakistani bowlers out of the ground.


----------



## utraash

WAJsal said:


> Prayers can't save us now.Our bowlers need to deliver some magic.I wonder what sort of team we would be with a cracking batting order.


Day one I have been saying that Pakistan batting looks like they are in hurry to pack their luggage... How they were batting ? Lack a planning to bat firmly till last bowl... Never built a decent partnership with strike rotation.... Akmal n Misbah fell in the attempt of scoring boundaries which was not required..... 
I have not much hopes as Aussies batting machine looks pretty good....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Dont worry ...Pakistan has already booked ticket for home


----------



## Green Arrow

Color_Less_Sky said:


> @Green Arrow
> 
> Tayri to aisi ki taisi


Yaar fikar na karo. Agar hum jetey nahi tu haar tu zaroor jaye ge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Bichaara afridi 400 wickets or Misbah century bina reh gye


----------



## Jazzbot

I hope Pak loses today, and save us from embarrassment from losing to India in Semi Final. This sh!tty is of no good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZooZoo

Pakistan Ki Be-izzati ka Badla lega India....

Australia ka, West Indiese ka sabka Badla lega India...

Don't cry...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Shit just wasted my night sleep


----------



## Jazzbot

I hope this will be the last time we'll see Misbah, Afridi, Umar Akmal and Yunas Khan in green.


----------



## rajnikant

cloud_9 said:


> Brownies ?
> 
> I'm brown guy, I don't like brownies .


OMG  what should I have used, "whities"


----------



## ZooZoo

Great Sachin said:


> Dont worry ...Pakistan has already booked ticket for home




Are they coming with Bangladesh? 

Better half of them go to England and half go to Bangladesh... In Pakistan they will beate black and blue


----------



## hunter_hunted

Well played im not disappointed but please kick out afridi, shehzad, and akmal. Misbah tried well


----------



## rajnikant

Rana Thakur said:


> To those who missed live action:
> 
> Starc : You m*terf@ker.. A$$hole..
> Wahab : What?? What?? What??
> Maksood : Bhai mast English me reply kiya..
> Wahab : Thanx bhai.


That was more like whaaat? whaaat?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Yunis Khan wants to be Captain he said its done deal

Ahmed Shahzad has been a utter failiure of tournament in my mind he was in so much form prior to getting a very dangerous hit on his head with ball 


However the problem of playing in Australian environment is a known problem in Pakistani cricket for generations its not new item 

With out introduction of similar pitches in Pakistan the issue will remain


----------



## Parul

Four...


----------



## Great Sachin

farhan_9909 said:


> Bichaara afridi 400 wickets or Misbah century bina reh gye


Afridi is big time looser

Three....

bach gayaa saala


----------



## protest

umpires paid off by Australia. No?


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

time for relaxing nap


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578825665555795968


AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> time for relaxing nap



I am sure it wont be (relaxing)


----------



## Parul

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> time for relaxing nap



Support your team. They'll defendthe huge total set by Pakistan.


----------



## @RV

@Abu Zolfiqar 
Another negative rating. Looks like Kid is having fun. (You can give another negative rating on this post and I won't even bother to reply to an Idiot.)


----------



## Great Sachin

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> time for relaxing nap


dont have any choice...do you


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Outttt


----------



## deckingraj

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Yunis Khan wants to be Captain he said its done deal
> 
> Ahmed Shahzad has been a utter failiure of tournament in my mind he was in so much form prior to getting a very dangerous hit on his head with ball
> 
> 
> However the problem of playing in Australian environment is a known problem in Pakistani cricket for generations its not new item
> 
> With out introduction of similar pitches in Pakistan the issue will remain



Do you think India/bangladesh have lively pitches??? They have done decent against some lively bowling attacks..including yours, no?? The issue is with team selection...Pakistan need to look forward...Shoaib was right...if you are entering into World Cup with 40+ lad as captain...younis/afridi etc then it is pretty evident that you didn't invest enough in new blood....4 years are a decent time frame and luckily south asia have a good talent pool...the only issue is willingness to invest in them...with PCB in shambles and sorry state of Sharjah being the new home for Pak cricket...i am afraid situation wont improve..

Fortunately India has done great in this regard...and the Bangladesh team really impressed me...some of their bowlers were really great...


----------



## Musafir117

Out out


----------



## terry5

Out ?


----------



## Great Sachin

some light of hope


----------



## Musafir117

Ek ki aur lo jaldi se wicket


----------



## rajnikant

पहले बैटिंग का फैसला करके पाकिस्तानी टीम ने पहली बार दिमाग से काम लिया है..अब उन्हें पूरे 50 ओवर फील्डिंग नहीं करनी पड़ेगी

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaat Rock

Image Credit : Viral Indians | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

RRR is so easy for Australia = 4.27


----------



## terry5

please can we donate chappals & boots to Umar Akmals head 
An Akmal always ruins our world cups

At least we'll save Ammunition & bulletts tonight


----------



## Parul

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 Four....


----------



## xonix

they are playing like they are chasing 300+ runs


----------



## ashok321

Heena Qureshi said:


> What has he done now ?



Va heter du?


----------



## farhan_9909

a very easy target,bowler can't put pressure on australia unless we get 3 wickets till 50-60runs


----------



## ashok321

12 in this over..


----------



## Parul

farhan_9909 said:


> a very easy target,bowler can't put pressure on australia unless we get 3 wickets till 50-60runs



You shall loose today for your Kashmiri brothers, as Pakistan is going to loose against India in Semis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

rajnikant said:


> OMG  what should I have used, "whities"


Nah! They are overrated.


----------



## GURU DUTT

to bhai log pakistan jeet gaya ki nahi


----------



## farhan_9909

Клара said:


> You shall loose today for your Kashmiri brothers, as Pakistan is going to loose against India in Semis.



i second you


----------



## PoKeMon

farhan_9909 said:


> a very easy target,bowler can't put pressure on australia unless we get 3 wickets till 50-60runs



Anything for kashmiris.


----------



## ashok321

RRR measly 4


----------



## About.to.be.banned

I really wanted Pakistan to win this one so that there could be India-Pakistan Semi-Final.

Chootiye Pakistaniyo pe 250 bhi nahi bane.

Anyway this is a flat wicket. Australia would chase 213 in 35 overs.


----------



## Parul

farhan_9909 said:


> i second you



This is the excuse you'll come up with after losing to India. 

48/1 in 8.2 overs.


----------



## jarves

Клара said:


> You shall loose today for your Kashmiri brothers, as Pakistan is going to loose against India in Semis.


----------



## metronome

wicket !


----------



## terry5

Heena Qureshi said:


> What has he done now ?





Heena Qureshi said:


> What has he done now ?



Being an Imposter fake plastic cricketer 

WoooooooooW

Warner Gone .
Big Wicket


----------



## Musafir117

5 more


----------



## Parul

jarves said:


>



Don't laugh. I'm supporting Pakistan, but just trolling the trolls.


----------



## farhan_9909

2 more wickets please

australian batting line is already exposed by kiwis


----------



## ashok321

Heena Qureshi said:


> Det är samma som mitt användarnamn



var bor du i Sverige?


----------



## metronome

LockJaw said:


> packistan your bagistan


after god , what Pakistanis love most is their army  .. so maybe the players decided 23rd March Islamabad > 29 March Melbourne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Aussie RRR 3.95 = easy


----------



## cloud_9

Oh! They are putting a lot of effort.This might turn into a good nerve wrecking match.


----------



## ashok321

Heena Qureshi said:


> Göteborg



Va gor du i goteborg?


----------



## metronome

clarke gone !!! 

nice1, pak


----------



## Parul

@AZADPAKISTAN2009 3rd wicket down.


----------



## Great Sachin

wow Pakistan in game now


----------



## Rahil khan

*Clark Goneee..!!!*


----------



## Musafir117

wow a superb bouncer


----------



## cloud_9

Alim-e-Kirket any predictions.I need to bet on Bet365.


----------



## ashok321

Now you will see 15 Pakistanis around..


----------



## Rahil khan

cloud_9 said:


> Oh! They are putting a lot of effort.This might turn into a good nerve wrecking match.


I still favor Aussies to win this game....but that's what i wanted to see in that match...green shirts putting their best while defending.


----------



## metronome

ab toh aa jao thread me, pakistanio.. you can chill here for few overs 

wahab getting a bit carried away there


----------



## terry5

oooooooooooooooooh go on Wahab


----------



## protest

Wahab Riaz trolling Australia. Hahaha


----------



## ashok321

Heena Qureshi said:


> studera



va ar inneborden av fifan po Engleska?


----------



## terry5

Austrailia 3 down 

Indian muslims back in the World cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karakoram

Warka dang wahaba


----------



## metronome

terry5 said:


> Austrailia 3 down
> 
> Indian muslims back in the World cup


wut ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lasttry

cmon pakistan ... smash them.... awesome hostility from wahab


----------



## cloud_9

Rahil khan said:


> I still favor Aussies to win this game....but that's what i wanted to see in that match...green shirts putting their best while defending.


But I like the match now.The Pakistani's are showing a desire to win.
The best team will win.



PS - I also want Australia to win so I can have a party on 26th.


----------



## halupridol

3 down,This is Pakistans chance,,,,one more wicket


----------



## TejasMk3

Hmm...maybe mauka -2 might happen?  lets see!


----------



## ashok321

Heena Qureshi said:


> det har ingen betydelse



Men detta ar den populara ord i Sverige


----------



## utraash

WAJsal
Pak is back in game...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Look at Shane Watson, he is patient not temperamental like Pakistani batsman.


----------



## lasttry

terry5 said:


> Austrailia 3 down
> 
> Indian muslims back in the World cup




of course ... all pakistanis are indians.... so all pakistani muslims are indian muslims. this is just a temporary break that the stupid brits have engineered. give it time to heal.


----------



## Whiplash

Wahab's bouncers are absolutely amazing!


----------



## farhan_9909

wahab is another rawalpindi express in making


----------



## metronome

Pakis should keep the pressure up by bowling and fielding well, not get overexcited with sledging etc (that's minnow behavior like lungis)

take wickets, Aus are pros and will chase down 147 from 224 with 8 in hand on their home ground easy.

good bowling right now.


----------



## SwAggeR

Jitega bhai jitega !
Pakistan Jitega !!


----------



## terry5

metronome said:


> wut ?












Right Now in India


----------



## SwAggeR

Heena Qureshi said:


> snälla skona mig



Which language is that ??


----------



## jaatram

terry5 said:


> View attachment 204720
> View attachment 204721
> 
> 
> Right Now in India


What is Sania Mirza's ball boy saying?


----------



## terry5

lasttry said:


> of course ... all pakistanis are indians.... so all pakistani muslims are indian muslims. this is just a temporary break that the stupid brits have engineered. give it time to heal.



hah


----------



## metronome

terry5 said:


> View attachment 204720
> View attachment 204721
> 
> 
> Right Now in India


np, they'll be back in blue for the semis, no matter who we play


----------



## SwAggeR

jaatram said:


> What is Sania Mirza's ball boy saying?



He is bragging about her two soft balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

SwAggeR said:


> Which language is that ??



User is pretending to be from Sweden which is not the case. Translation shik = False flag.

I nailed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Pakistani bowlers doing what they do best,no time to relax ,time to double the pressure.Wahab is bowling brilliantly.


utraash said:


> WAJsal
> Pak is back in game...


I know,waiting for a couple of more wickets to topple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajnikant

This plot in game is engineered by Aussies so that innocent TVs don't get the thrashing back home in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

214,extremely easy target unless we get 2 more early wickets 

considering the performance of australia today,i can 100% confirm that india will easily win against them in semi


----------



## lasttry

terry5 said:


> hah



yea burn a little, i can sympathize with your stateless identity.


----------



## @RV

Nice chance for Pakistan. The only issue is that Aussies know how many runs they need and which are not much.


----------



## SwAggeR

We want wicket !
We want wicket !!
We want wicket !!
We want couple of wickets !!!!!!


----------



## Husnainshah

Son of a bitch man. Is this really Pakistan?
I love the aggression.


----------



## Archie

Pakistan should beat Australia.

So that we can make 7-0 in this world cup itself
no need to wait till 2019
Mauka Mauka


----------



## Husnainshah

Watson's absolutely clueless. Indians, get real, will ya?


----------



## WAJsal

Wahab bowling hellfire to Watson,damn that's the sight every Pakistan fan wants to see.


----------



## farhan_9909

wahab ne watson ki leli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

lasttry said:


> of course ... all pakistanis are indians.... so all pakistani muslims are indian muslims. this is just a temporary break that the stupid brits have engineered. give it time to heal.



hah


jaatram said:


> What is Sania Mirza's ball boy saying?



you like Handsome Pakistani Man .dont u baby


----------



## ashok321

133 from 205 balls....Lol what a luxury....This over it was 9 runs


----------



## Musafir117

Smith ki lo match 50/50


----------



## Husnainshah

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!! WELL THAT'S PAKISTAN.


----------



## SwAggeR

We want wicket !!
We want wicket !!
We want wicket of Smith !!


----------



## terry5

No dropped the quarter final


----------



## metronome




----------



## Whiplash

ALI YOU PIECE OF SHIT! WHO DROPS THAT?!?!?!


----------



## protest

Take your catches Pakistan. Damn. I have no words.


----------



## jaatram

Kya catch pakda hai ... I lub jew Rahat, dekh ke Rahat aa gayi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Shane Watson
Shame Rahat


----------



## HttpError

FUK that MC Rahat


----------



## Musafir117

Salon ke haton mein sorakh hain, Allah ne sunn hi li thi ab Banda aur kiya kare


----------



## Parul

It was a sitter. I hope this sitter doesn't cost Pakistan Semi final berth.


----------



## protest

Ali Ali Ali.. You have lost match for Pakistan.


----------



## terry5

come on Pakistan


----------



## Ragnar

Really fiery spell from Wahab.


----------



## cloud_9

For Christ sake!


----------



## ashok321

Rahat Ali.
Is he Shia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

Ragnar said:


> Really fiery spell from Wahab.



Beautiful bewitching spell


----------



## protest

Let Maxwell in. I am bored. Lets finish the match asap.


----------



## jaatram

terry5 said:


> you like Handsome Pakistani Man .dont u baby


hahahaha She brought one and now make him do chulla choka in India.


----------



## SwAggeR

Клара said:


> It was a sitter. I hope this sitter doesn't cost Pakistan Semi final berth.



Smith is the danger man , Watson is looking clueless from start.


----------



## Great Sachin

wow ...catching so pathetic....


----------



## Husnainshah

damnnnnnn! what's up with Wahab?
Where's that enthusiasm, that aggression come from?
Guess Misbah's got that he can't restrict Aus to below target hence the aggressive approach.


----------



## ashok321

126 from 198 balls


----------



## SwAggeR

ashok321 said:


> Rahat Ali.
> Is he Shia?



Will it make any difference ??


----------



## terry5

jaatram said:


> hahahaha She brought one and now make him do chulla choka in India.



Same as Pakistani made him do 
Sania is also Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

terry5 said:


> Same as Pakistani made him do
> Sania is also Pakistani



You should tell that to her face.


----------



## Jazzbot

I'm having the feeling that Rahat Ali has probably dropped the match. :/


----------



## drunken-monke

Jazzbot said:


> I'm having the feeling that Rahat Ali has probably dropped the match. :/


ICC bribed him..


----------



## farhan_9909

Rahat ali teri khair ni


----------



## SwAggeR

Jazzbot said:


> I'm having the feeling that Rahat Ali has probably dropped the match. :/


NVM , Faulkner comes at no. 8 and Jonshon at no. 9 is very much capable of adding quickfire odd 20-25 runs.


----------



## farhan_9909

Shame on our batsmen,with this bowling they had a good possibility of defending anything around 260 against australia.


----------



## Parul

SwAggeR said:


> Smith is the danger man , Watson is looking clueless from start.



He might end up wining the Match for Australia after the drop catch.


----------



## Mr.Nair

wahab is giving too many extras


----------



## jaatram

terry5 said:


> Same as Pakistani made him do
> Sania is also Pakistani


She still plays for India but I don't see Shoaib Malik in greens no more.


----------



## Parul

Mr.Nair said:


> wahab is giving too many extras



He has bowled his heart out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


> NVM , Faulkner comes at no. 8 and Jonshon at no. 9 is very much capable of adding quickfire odd 20-25 runs.



Already? I thought this was a smallish total... LMAO

This is how you bowl like lions.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Australia is playing carefully not like pakistani batsman only looking big shots.They keep run rate even fall of early wickets


----------



## Archie

PK ne kaha tha 
Rahat Dhoka Dega 
Usne Pakistan ka mauka drop kar diya


----------



## SwAggeR

If Pakistan has to win then they need the wicket of Smith before Aussies reach 100.


----------



## Parul

Four by Watson - Drop Catch


----------



## ashok321

111 from 183

Game sealed.


----------



## Dalit

Just imagine if we had Irfan too from the other end...


----------



## Parul

SwAggeR said:


> If Pakistan has to win then they need the wicket of Smith before Aussies reach 100.



Already on 105.


----------



## Dalit

Wow, seems like there are more Indians on this thread than Pakistanis...


----------



## Musafir117

Wahab's flying kiss to Watson:mhahaha:


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Already? I thought this was a smallish total... LMAO
> 
> This is how you bowl like lions.




What already ???

And, yes 213 is indeed very low score !!


----------



## Mr.Nair

Both batsman are now set it seems


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Just imagine if we had Irfan too from the other end...



Now , you can imagin only


----------



## Jazzbot

drunken-monke said:


> ICC bribed him..




Yes, pretty much expected from Indian Cricket Council


----------



## ito

Dalit said:


> Wow, seems like there are more Indians on this thread than Pakistanis...



Even on this forum I think for one Pakistani there are ten Indians. So why are you surprised?


----------



## Mr.Nair

smith crossed 50


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Wow, seems like there are more Indians on this thread than Pakistanis...



Even yesterday's cheerleading team of Pakistan is hidden in hole as if they already know their fate.


----------



## deckingraj

wow...man what a spirited bowling...Pak batsmen should be beaten black and blue for not giving bowlers some decent total to defend...anything in the range of 250-260 and u would have seen Aussie shitting in pants the way watson was against Riaz


----------



## drunken-monke

Jazzbot said:


> Yes, pretty much expected from Indian Cricket Council


You should protest against ICC (Indian cricket council)


----------



## ashok321

102 from 176
Pc of cake


----------



## Husnainshah

This partnership may cost Pakistan the match.


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


> What already ???
> 
> And, yes 213 is indeed very low score !!



This coming from a rapist who beat BD yesterday and was over the moon. LMAO


----------



## ni8mare

just like there were more pakistanis then bdi in yesterday thread 


Dalit said:


> Wow, seems like there are more Indians on this thread than Pakistanis...


----------



## Mr.Nair

both are attacking pakistan bowling


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Don't worry rapist. We are bowling like lions. Not that feeble veggie Indian stuff if you know what I mean... LMAO



Polio boy !! Your team is leaking runs at pretty decent rate of above 5 and you are bragging about that ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

95 from 173


----------



## terry5

Lost this game now easy for Aus from here


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


> Don't worry rapist. We are bowling like lions. Not that feeble veggie Indian stuff if you know what I mean... LMAO


jo marzi bol Dalit jaega to hi bahar  
ye le Pakistani special line up, non-veg vali 

Utilizing innings break confirming return ticket for free


----------



## Mr.Nair

pakistanis are giving more extras in this tournament


----------



## Dalit

LockJaw said:


> Son pakis can't fight. It's a fact, you must live as the curse that you are for your whole life.



LMAO don't worry you lil black rapist. We have survived the shit hole next to us known as Rapestan. What more proof do you need? LMAO


----------



## deckingraj

Dalit said:


> Don't worry rapist. We are bowling like lions. Not that feeble veggie Indian stuff if you know what I mean... LMAO


yeah we know...we did saw those lions on 15th Feb and scored a mere 300 odd against them...and the feeble veggie bold them out with 76 short...right??


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> This coming from a rapist who beat BD yesterday and was over the moon. LMAO



No polio boy , definitely not for that reason , that was for giving your polio team one more mauka .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

2019 main kia hoga?


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


> Polio boy !! Your team is leaking runs at pretty decent rate of above 5 and you are bragging about that ??








These are your mama's and sisters... Indian rapist fag.


----------



## Mr.Nair

another four and now they are attacking bowlers


----------



## Parul

Watson has started to pounder Pakistan's bowling. The drop catch will be spoiler for Pakistan.


----------



## drunken-monke

only 90 required for the Aussies to have a clash with Men in Blue on semis..


----------



## Mr.Nair

last 5 overs 7.20 run rate


----------



## Srinivas

Seems the current partnership steadied the Australian chase.

Wahab Riaz Bowled well !


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


> These are your mama's and sisters... Indian rapist fag.


Son use this:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xonix

LockJaw said:


> You've never seen me son. How can you assume I'm black or a rapist? You're surviving or did you move to the Netherlands because of the shit hole you came from?


he is the product of rape...ignore him...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> These are your mama's and sisters... Indian rapist fag.



Looks like your sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

An equal if not more number of rapes are happening in pakistan, But bomb blasts and Terror is drawing the attention away.

BTW if these girls show their play cards in your country, Mullah will ask 4 mard e momin witness or will order truck load of stones to kill these girls on the spot.



Dalit said:


> These are your mama's and sisters... Indian rapist fag.


----------



## rajnikant

LockJaw said:


> You've never seen me son. How can you assume I'm black or a rapist? You're surviving or did you move to the Netherlands because of the shit hole you came from?


Bhai uski Loadshedding hone wali hai usse pehle jitna bol sakta hai vo bolna chahata hai.. Poor dalit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Australia is over rated,india can very easily win if they set a target of beyond 260.

considering australia today,india is in better form than them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

Now target is fast approaching OMG


----------



## Dalit

rajnikant said:


> Son use this:



LMAO







LockJaw said:


> You've never seen me son. How can you assume I'm black or a rapist? You're surviving or did you move to the Netherlands because of the shit hole you came from?



LMAO All Indian men are rapists. Everyone knows that. LMAO


----------



## Srinivas

farhan_9909 said:


> Australia is over rated,india can very easily win if they set a target of beyond 260.
> 
> considering australia today,india is in better form than them



I thought Pakistan bowlers will expose the chinks in the Aussie batting today !


----------



## Great Sachin

Boom Boom....the fuss fuss
Pakistan cant win the world cup if they have such looser in the team


----------



## Parul

Watson batting at 39.


----------



## Dalit

LockJaw said:


> Saala porki, can talk shit but probably works as a pimp for his mom down in Amsterdam
> 
> 
> 
> I told you son, your mom couldn't resist



Go and rape your mama black Indian cunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Srinivas said:


> I thought Pakistan bowlers will expose the chinks in the Aussie batting today !



very easy target,they are not under pressure.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Watson at 38


----------



## trident2010

Need to break this partnership ASAP. I was cheering for pak all the way long. Hope they can take few quick wickets.


----------



## Menace2Society

That Rahat looks like MQM worker. Send him to terrorist court.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


> Just like Pakistan won all wars with India ??



Yet here we are.... LMAO Rapist fag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Just 79 runs required, easy for aussies


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO All Indian men are rapists. Everyone knows that. LMAO


Saaf saaf bol ye LMAO tamao kya lga rakha hai..khul ke bol koi nai marega..tu pakistani team mei thodi hai..its not your fault..dallu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

farhan_9909 said:


> Australia is over rated,india can very easily win if they set a target of beyond 260.
> 
> considering australia today,india is in better form than them


if make 300 .. Aussies will be vaporized. Problem will happen if we have to chase !


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Go and rape your mama black Indian cunt.



What you want your mom d!cked only with black Indian mojo ??


----------



## Menace2Society

If Rahat held on to that catch OZ would be 100/5 and Pak would have won the match.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Looks like watson is approaching 50 soon


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


> Go and rape your mama black Indian cunt.


Mama ...haha tum Laundebazz log mama ko b nai choda


----------



## Mr.Nair

Four of afridi ball


----------



## deckingraj

farhan_9909 said:


> Australia is over rated,india can very easily win if they set a target of beyond 260.
> 
> considering australia today,india is in better form than them


 .... i really wanted India/pak match....feel like killing Afridi with my own hands...plz do make sure he doesn't end up having easy landing in Pak


----------



## Mr.Nair

Good going aussies


----------



## halupridol

Pakistanyo,,,,,we will beat the Aussies,,,tab phorr liyo patakhe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rajnikant

Pakistani Team and supporters as of now:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Required run rate only 2.81


----------



## Jazzbot

drunken-monke said:


> You should protest against ICC (Indian cricket council)




L pe charh gaya Protest, aur L pe charh gai teri Indian Cricket Council.


----------



## Dalit

rajnikant said:


> Mama ...haha tum Laundebazz log mama ko b nai choda



LMAO Another rapist to the rescue of his lil Indian bro. LMAO


----------



## ashok321

67 from 143


----------



## SwAggeR

halupridol said:


> Pakistanyo,,,,,we will beat the Aussies,,,tab phorr liyo patakhe


----------



## Musafir117

Lala really Phuss in entire tournament no runs no wickets.


----------



## punit

KURUMAYA said:


> Salon ke haton mein sorakh hain, Allah ne sunn hi li thi ab Banda aur kiya kare


spot fixing !


----------



## metronome

wicket @!


----------



## ashok321

Pakistanis don't mind losing, but India advancing?
That is where they have profound envy ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

one more down but damage is already done


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


> LMAO Another rapist to the rescue of his lil Indian bro. LMAO


is this you Dallu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Smith out


----------



## metronome

rajnikant said:


>


who's that ?


----------



## Mr.Nair

Just 66 runs required


----------



## metronome

66 to win with 6 wickets in hand.. satanic equation


----------



## ashok321




----------



## Dalit

LockJaw said:


> They all do bruh, why do you think **** women lock themselves up in a room when they watch Indian movies



That's why you Indians rape your own mama's and sisters.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

farhan_9909 said:


> Rahat ali teri khair ni


Rahat Fate-hal Khan!


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Required RR is 2.80..Lol
Final nail in the Pakistani cricket team coffin.


----------



## rajnikant

Last match of Shahid Afridi in World Cup before he joins U19 team.


----------



## metronome

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 204756


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


>


Now listen polio stricken dalit boy , I will not give you my name since it was your mom who was begging me to rape her. 

Neither am I responsible for your polio stricken legs.


----------



## xTra

Dalit said:


> Don't worry rapist. We are bowling like lions. Not that feeble veggie Indian stuff if you know what I mean... LMAO



@WebMaster 

@Horus


----------



## Parul

Four four four!


----------



## halupridol

ashok321 said:


> View attachment 204756


----------



## ashok321

61 from 132...Luxury


----------



## Musafir117

Stand by at Adelaide Airport


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


>


Bhag le dallu, teri taraf hi aa rahe hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

KURUMAYA said:


> View attachment 204757
> 
> Stand by at Adelaide Airport



If Pakistan takes 2 wickets in next 2 to 3 overs. It will be backed in the game.

Another Catch Dropped!


----------



## rajnikant

LockJaw said:


> Son, I already told your mom to keep the change. I cleaned myself off with your mom's hijab, I doubt she will mind.


Stop this dude let him vent his frustration, dont go to their level, I know its tough  but just smile and defy them the pleasure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Pakistan don't deserve to win this match. I am sorry.


----------



## Leader

us at the moment..


----------



## Dalit

rajnikant said:


> is this you Dallu



This is you sonny LMAO


----------



## ni8mare

Leader said:


> us at the moment..


dekh ke ind vs pak match yead aha raha hai


----------



## zootinali

Another catch dropped, wtf ? they don`t want to win or what?


----------



## ashok321

KURUMAYA said:


> View attachment 204757
> 
> Stand by at Adelaide Airport



PIA does not fly there you false flag..


----------



## Parul

Leader said:


> b
> 
> us at the moment..



Your batsmen gifted Wickets to Australia and Fielding is making sure that Pakistan should lose.


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


> This is you sonny LMAO


Thanks Dallu, you think of me so highly...  you know he is a dancing sensation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> This is you sonny LMAO



Here Dalits eat pork, do you eat it too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Just 55 runs more to go


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> This is you sonny LMAO



Will love to see your sonny perform break dance on polio stricken legs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaatram

Pakistani players are too eager to spend some alone time with air hostesses in PIA. 



SwAggeR said:


> Will love to see your sonny perform break dance on polio stricken legs.


Ignore kar.


----------



## metronome

game should be over before 40 overs


----------



## farhan_9909

lost this game not due to bad batting but instead fielding.

Imagine 4th wicket on 88 and now this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

**** IT mate... just chop of their hands, they are of no use.


----------



## ito

Pathetic fielding by Pakistan.


----------



## rajnikant

Rahat Ali's Mug Shot, after today's match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

I need Saulat Mirza out of the jail and do some last jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

protest said:


> Here Dalits eat pork, do you eat it too?



Actually being Dalit boy , he relishes it !!


----------



## Indian Patriot

KURUMAYA said:


> Wahab's flying kiss to Watson:mhahaha:



wahab is also a pathan? That cheap pathan afridi was trying to feel Virat Kohli's a$$ during the league match.


----------



## Leader

fucking asssholes...totay hatho wallay haram dallay kay bacha !


----------



## punit

Dalit said:


>


personal experience right?


----------



## protest

Looking at Australian batting, India could easily win if we score more than 270.


----------



## jaatram

Pakistani fans right now ... 

3 talwaar chwok ki taraf kuuch karte hue !!!


----------



## Musafir117

Клара said:


> If Pakistan takes 2 wickets in next 2 to 3 overs. It will be backed in the game.
> 
> Another Catch Dropped!


See! Koi Hal nai inka




Stand by outside stadium


----------



## SwAggeR

jaatram said:


> Pakistani players are too eager to spend some alone time with air hostesses in PIA.
> 
> 
> Ignore kar.



No way , actually I am just lovin his frustration.


----------



## rajnikant

Leader said:


> **** IT mate... just chop of their hands, they are of no use.


agar saudi ki team hoti to , ye ho sakta tha


----------



## Dalit

rajnikant said:


> Thanks Dallu, you think of me so highly...  you know he is a dancing sensation.



Did you rape him too like you rape everything else in India? LMAO


----------



## Leader

Kutti ka bacha afridi, harami rahat or yeh gashtaor sohail... line them up and shot them !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Pakistan bowling lack aggression, except for Wahab no one is really bowling with intensity.


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


> Actually being Dalit boy , he relishes it !!



Not as much as you do being a black rapist fag. LMAO


----------



## Leader

rajnikant said:


> agar saudi ki team hoti to , ye ho sakta tha



han, india ki hoti tou salay jalaye janay thay..jese tum log statdium or gharo ko aag laga dete ho.


----------



## Georgeclark

The fucking catches -_-


----------



## rajnikant

There is a small Akmal inside every Pakistani fielder.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr.Nair

Wow two four


----------



## ito

Looking at Australia's batting, I guess India has a chance.


----------



## Stealth

khotay haram kha khaa kar baga nahe jata kay catch pakar sakain... asay bhaag rahay hain jesay lunday ka underware laykar pehna ho ganda wala


----------



## Imran Khan

*pakistan match jeet gya na ??????????????????mubarakaaan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

The pakistanis are bowling really well. I expected Australia to chase down the total inside 10 overs with 10 wickets in hand. The fact that 4 wickets have fallen and the match has gone to 30 overs is amazing. The pakistanis know how to bowl.


----------



## rajnikant

Leader said:


> han, india ki hoti tou salay jalaye janay thay..jese tum log statdium or gharo ko aag laga dete ho.


Bura mat maan yaar..har jeet to lagi rahti hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deckingraj

protest said:


> Pakistan bowling lack aggression, except for Wahab no one is really bowling with intensity.


you dont need to...all you need is to bowl line and length..and support wahab...had that catch been taken match was on...but that moron simply gifted aussie's this match...anyhow India will now have to show aussie their right place...


----------



## Leader

lo ja gashti ka bachay, kisi massage center mein apni happy ending kay liye.. gashtora !


----------



## jaatram

Leader said:


> han, india ki hoti tou salay jalaye janay thay..jese tum log statdium or gharo ko aag laga dete ho.


----------



## protest

Leader said:


> han, india ki hoti tou salay jalaye janay thay..jese tum log statdium or gharo ko aag laga dete ho.



India has matured lately. No aggression towards players unless they are involved in fixing. Can't say the same about Pakistan seeing your comments.


----------



## Leader

rajnikant said:


> Bura mat maan yaar..har jeet to lagi rahti hai..



har jeet to hoti rehte hay, mere paisay bhi lage hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

@Imran Khan isay tou acha hai koi india vs pak thread bana kar trolling ke jaey..........................


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Not as much as you do being a black rapist fag. LMAO





But bottom line is you admit you do !! Now be greatfull to the country which is hosting you, otherwise in Pakistan you would have been hanged for blasphemy.


----------



## Mr.Nair

They are attacking wahab another two four

Just 31 runs left


----------



## jaatram



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

zootinali said:


> Another catch dropped, wtf ? they don`t want to win or what?


its fixed,,,,paisa khaya ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

Leader said:


> har jeet to hoti rehte hay, mere paisay bhi lage hain


Australia pe


----------



## rajnikant

Leader said:


> har jeet to hoti rehte hay, mere paisay bhi lage hain


Hahaha tabi "hatho" par baat aa gai thi.. airport par aadmi khade karwa de yaar, wapsi par wasool lio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

watson wicket is needed even if we loose


----------



## Great Sachin

It is ICC's conspiracy....gave soapy ball to Pakistani 
jab dekho haath se phisal jaati hai


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


> Now listen polio stricken dalit boy , I will not give you my name since it was your mom who was begging me to rape her.
> 
> Neither am I responsible for your polio stricken legs.



Shut up you black Indian rapist fag. Go and rape your mama. LMAO 






Which one you?


----------



## Leader

Going to meet Rahat and Sohail.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dalit

SwAggeR said:


> Now listen polio stricken dalit boy , I will not give you my name since it was your mom who was begging me to rape her.
> 
> Neither am I responsible for your polio stricken legs.



@WebMaster 

@Horus


----------



## Mr.Nair

Watson is at 50


----------



## Leader

Afridi ja raha hai lekin peechay apnay anday Ahmed Shehzad aur Umar Akmal chorh kar ja raha hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

farhan_9909 said:


> watson wicket is needed even if we loose


Aachaar daaloge


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Shut up you black Indian rapist fag. Go and rape your mama. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one you?




Don't go ape sh!t !! Bear with the torture of humiliating defeat.  

On topic ::

I loved your sis' moans better than your mom's.


----------



## metronome

cmon aussies, lets see some fireworks, finish them in 2 overs now


----------



## Great Sachin

Dalit said:


> Shut up you black Indian rapist fag. Go and rape your mama. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one you?


The one raping your team right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

In WC 2015 Pakistan has created a record of dropping 15 catches - the most by any team. Even UAE did not drop that many catches. Umar ho chuki hai Pakistani players ki.


----------



## zootinali

halupridol said:


> its fixed,,,,paisa khaya ha


Indeed match look fixed from the toss itself. Its a conspiracy of some kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Ghar Wapso of Pakistani Cricket team ...

Cricket Jihad is started ...


----------



## Imran Khan

Leader said:


> lo ja gashti ka bachay, kisi massage center mein apni happy ending kay liye.. gashtora !


 damn pakistani fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Afrdi 2011 wc k baad chala jata to thori izzat to hoti,ab to hamesha log iski lete rahenge.

ya pir t20 se ye apni izzat bacha lega


----------



## Great Sachin

Maxwell putting some last nails in Pakistan Coffin


----------



## Mr.Nair

OOps another four


----------



## metronome

sun li meri baat, 



Dalit said:


> Shut up you black Indian rapist fag. Go and rape your mama. LMAO
> 
> Which one you?


 classy 

are you enjoying the **** team's assrape now ?


----------



## Mr.Nair

Just 21 more to go


----------



## Phoenix89

farhan_9909 said:


> watson wicket is needed even if we loose



*Bhai you said if Pak make it to Quater Finals then Pakistan will definitely goin to make to Semi Finals!! Remember? 

What happened to that? You are taking of loosing and all?



*


----------



## Pichkari

gotaa feel for wahab.
Pakistans fielding let them down this time.


----------



## Stealth

*b********* nay Lun fielding ki hey tu yehi hona tha *


----------



## jaatram

Pakistani Fielders were required to put in this kind of effort today.


----------



## trident2010

Chalo bhai .. pack up for home. See you in UK next time


----------



## Parul

KURUMAYA said:


> See! Koi Hal nai inka
> View attachment 204765
> 
> Stand by outside stadium



Now it's confirmed Pakistan is returning back.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Another six


----------



## metronome




----------



## Dalit

trident2010 said:


> Chalo bhai .. pack up for home. See you in UK next time



No need for you to get happy. *You're out in the semis. *The Aussies are going to eat you for breakfast, lunch and dinner. LMAO With Pakistan getting through you might have had a chance for the finals. That chance is simply put 0 now.


----------



## Mr.Nair

Second six, watson is firing


----------



## holysaturn

Dalit said:


> Shut up you black Indian rapist fag. Go and rape your mama. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one you?


Reported again you ***************************


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> @Horus



Hey cry baby , why crying now ?? You wanted to get dirty didn' you ??


----------



## protest

Look at how Shane watson played, thats responsibility. He weathered all the aggression and now showing how to win the match. Compared to this, Pakistani players were stupid while playing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Bowl Maxwell out !


----------



## Mr.Nair

Watson at 60 good going


----------



## jaatram

Wahab isn't clapping anymore?


----------



## metronome

Dalit said:


> No need for you to get happy. *You're out in the semis.*


rape rape rape
rape in the ***
**** team got proper
raped in the *** 

where are the nara e takbiring away fans ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

India vs Australia Semi final ka thread khol do.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

Many overs to spare...What a luxury playing against precarious Pakistan.


----------



## p(-)0ENiX




----------



## metronome

watson paying it back to wahhabhi riaz


----------



## Great Sachin

Dalit said:


> No need for you to get happy. *You're out in the semis. *The Aussies are going to eat you for breakfast, lunch and dinner. LMAO With Pakistan getting through you might have had a chance for the finals. That chance is simply put 0 now.


Even if we loose...Semi is better than Qtr.....and also defeated Pakistan ....Mauka Mauka


----------



## Dalit

metronome said:


> rape rape rape
> rape in the ***
> **** team got proper
> raped in the ***
> 
> where are the nara e takbiring away fans ?



Rape is your speciality black Indian baboon. LMAO

Just saying:






*Now wait for the Aussies to rape Indian men for once during the semis.*


----------



## rajnikant

Wahab is making this defeat ugly by fighting it with Watson. he will be remembered for it not for his bowling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> No need for you to get happy. *You're out in the semis. *The Aussies are going to eat you for breakfast, lunch and dinner. LMAO With Pakistan getting through you might have had a chance for the finals. That chance is simply put 0 now.



No Problem. When India looses you can celebrate by eating pork biryani.


----------



## xTra

Dalit said:


> No need for you to get happy. *You're out in the semis. *The Aussies are going to eat you for breakfast, lunch and dinner. LMAO With Pakistan getting through you might have had a chance for the finals. That chance is simply put 0 now.



Bhai, tu pagal hai kya, Kya problem hai tera.


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


> Rape is your speciality black Indian baboon. LMAO
> 
> *Now wait for the Aussies to rape Indian men for once during the semis.*


abhi to ye bata pichwade mei dard kaisa hai abi tera


----------



## Soumitra

This threadd is a great one to see the tantrums of @Dalit


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh no.. what happen's that dream of replicating '92 heroics?


----------



## farhan_9909

Phoenix89 said:


> *Bhai you said if Pak make it to Quater Finals then Pakistan will definitely goin to make to Semi Finals!! Remember?
> 
> What happened to that? You are taking of loosing and all?
> 
> 
> *


ye tumhari ghalti hai k mazak sach le leta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Man! Killer Bouncers by Wahab.


----------



## metronome

Dalit said:


> Rape is your speciality black Indian baboon. LMAO
> 
> *Now wait for the Aussies to rape Indian men for once during the semis.*


----------



## xyxmt

pathetic display of batting skills by a team of safarshi players


----------



## Dalit

protest said:


> No Problem. When India looses you can celebrate by eating pork biryani.



I'll eat a cow rapist.


----------



## metronome

what a shot !!!


----------



## Dalit

Soumitra said:


> This threadd is a great one to see the tantrums of @Dalit



Even better seeing your rapist brothers in action. LMAO


----------



## Mr.Nair

Oops 6


----------



## Kesang

Pakistan drop so many easy catches because India control ICC. India paid umpires

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

What a cheap way to lose....100 balls to spare?


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> I'll eat a cow rapist.



Don't lie. Poor Pork. Aren't you a Dalit Hindu?


----------



## SwAggeR

Dalit said:


> Rape is your speciality black Indian baboon. LMAO
> 
> Just saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now wait for the Aussies to rape Indian men for once during the semis.*



Loved to see your team getting raped apart.


----------



## skynet

Dalit said:


> I'll eat a cow rapist.


jali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Its over


----------



## Great Sachin

*Go Home ...Pakistan*


----------



## Mr.Nair

Well done australia


----------



## nair

Come on guys... it's a game... stop trolling. have fun


----------



## Dalit

protest said:


> Don't lie. Poor Pork. Aren't you a Dalit Hindu?



Go and rape your mama.


----------



## metronome



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bloo

Bad fielding by Pak side.


----------



## ashok321

16 overs to spare?
So cheap was a fight?


----------



## Parul

Australia Wins, Congratulations to them!  

Bye Bye Pakistan!


----------



## jaatram

Pakistanis right now...... hawa mein udta jaye

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rajnikant

Lo bhai aa gae ghar, ab karlo jo karna hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

*Frankly I am happy the reason is "PAKISTAN TEAM & THIS ENTIRE FUKING SHIT PCB DESERVE SUCH KIND OF SLAP" I am happy Pakistan team got slapped from majority of teams.. har baar Tuka... Mircle aur istarhan ke cheezain nahe chalti... eek cheez hoti hey Confidence on the team jokay ZERO hey... har baar SA ke tarhan tukay nahe chaltay...*


----------



## Darth Vader

Aus won lanaat on Pakistani batting


----------



## fawwaxs

Congrats AUS and best of luck for the semis.


----------



## ito

Had the catches been taken...the match would have been tight. I feel sorry for Wahab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

It was a crushing defeat for pakistan.Well done australia


----------



## halupridol

So,,,we meet Australia in semis.
I am sure Pakistanis will root for India


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Congratulations Australia!


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

Match Summary


----------



## rajnikant

Dalit said:


> Even better seeing your rapist brothers in action. LMAO


Dallu Sun, ye laga aaram milega tuje is dard se

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaiind

No more mauka is left to neighbor.


----------



## Hiptullha

Useless cheap shots by batman. Compare Afridi's batting to Sangakarra.


----------



## zootinali

rajnikant said:


> Wahab is making this defeat ugly by fighting it with Watson. he will be remembered for it not for his bowling.


 Indeed , he bowled such a fantastic spell, but went overboard with his verbal assaults , gotta keep it clean and be humble, but then it is very common with current gen. of Pak and BD players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> Go and rape your mama.



I am sorry you won't have Pork Biryani today. Are you still going to rape it? Please don't.


----------



## Parul

Darth Vader said:


> Aus won lanaat on Pakistani batting



Lanaat on felding. Watson's catch cost the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

Dalit said:


> No need for you to get happy. *You're out in the semis. *The Aussies are going to eat you for breakfast, lunch and dinner. LMAO With Pakistan getting through you might have had a chance for the finals. That chance is simply put 0 now.



Lol .. doesn't matter. We still in semis not you. So pack-up and see you in UK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

can't wait to see the mauka add now !!!!


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

MAtch Summary

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ashok321

Afridi the most expensive bowler today with no wicket..


----------



## metronome

trident2010 said:


> see you in UK


what's happening in UK ?


----------



## rajnikant

zootinali said:


> Indeed , he bowled such a fantastic spell, but went overboard with his verbal assaults , gotta keep it clean and be humble, but then it is very common with current gen. of Pak and BD players.


And Watson, responded very well in the contest, not by words but by his bat...commendable, great player.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Sachin

*Another boring and one sided qtr final....All the Asian team lost so badly.....dont worry Pakistan..India will take revenge for you *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Well that was easy


----------



## SpArK

So just one Asian Team for the Semi's.

Well played Australia.


----------



## protest

Congrats Australia.


----------



## Great Sachin

*Mauka Mauka *


----------



## Mr.Nair

God knows how many TV set about to break in pakistan


----------



## xonix

riyaz was impressive..........he deserved watson's wicket...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

Looking at the words of my Indian compatriots in the past few pages, I can safely they are some of the cheapest users on this forum.


Muqeet Sabir said:


> MAtch Summary
> View attachment 204768



Sleding?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan does not have in them what it takes to reach further in the game.


----------



## farhan_9909

Bichaara misbah will be regarded as the worst captain in Pakistan cricket hsitory


----------



## drunken-monke

metronome said:


> what's happening in UK ?


Next world cup 2019


----------



## Parul

Best of luck to Team Australia and India for Semi Final match.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Aus, India, SA and hopefully NZ, all well deserving teams making it to the semis


----------



## Mr.Nair

farhan_9909 said:


> Bichaara misbah will be regarded as the worst captain in Pakistan cricket hsitory



He is the only cricketer who played well in pakistan.


----------



## wolfschanzze

Match Summary,Pakistan dropped both Maxwell and Shane watson at 4 runs each.
Wahab Riaz had a superb spell, but those dropped catches cost Pakistan the Match!


----------



## jaatram



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Sachin

New threads are coming ....Match was fixed....ICC made Pakistan loose....Australia bought the Umpire.....ICC gave soapy ball to Pakistan,it was kept slipping from hand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## metronome

drunken-monke said:


> Next world cup 2019


ah, I thought some sort of tri series might be coming up. 

hopefully kick their *** later again this year in India or UAE


----------



## ashok321

Hiptullha said:


> Looking at the words of my Indian compatriots in the past few pages, I can safely they are some of the cheapest users on this forum.
> 
> 
> Sleding?



And how are Indians to be your compatriots?


----------



## doppelganger

@Dalit

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stealth

*ub eek begerat utrayga Lahore ... 2 jaan bhooj kar dubai utar jayeengay 2 ****** Nepal utreengay 2 jaan bhooj kar UK dafa hojayeengay families laykar ye hey inke harkatain aur performance kya hey BIG ZERO.. ub Najam Sethi jesa paaltu bhoonkay raath ko apni marzi kay sawalaaat pochuwa kar kudhe uskay jawab daykar apna *** bachayega aur yehi inka pora tola PCB ka ise tarhan haansi kooshi zindage basar karayga *********** kay bachay..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

ExtraOdinary said:


> Aus, India, SA and hopefully NZ, all well deserving teams making it to the semis



Four strongest team in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

ashok321 said:


> And how are Indians to be your compatriots?



Wrong wording, won't bother changing. Good to see no denial though.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Oh well.. once again India is having to hold the fort for S.Asians!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

*Don't worry guys National game abhi bhi Hockey hai!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

Fielding from pak was unbelievable. Wahab was superb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

*BYE BYE PAKISTAN , WILL MEET YOU MEET YOU IN NEXT WORLD CUP*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Sachin

one basic rule for Pakistan...Catches wins matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Hiptullha said:


> Looking at the words of my Indian compatriots in the past few pages, I can safely they are some of the cheapest users on this forum.



How is @Dalit an Indian?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

doppelganger said:


> @Dalit



Don't worry beta. We bowled like lions today. We gave them a scare of their lives in their own country.

Let's what India does against Aus...


----------



## JanjaWeed

With the kind of fielding on display... Pakistan did not deserve to be playing even in the qtr finals. Even ZIM & IRE can field & bat better than PAK!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## protest

End of Mauka Mauka for that Pakistani guy.


----------



## Hiptullha

Soumitra said:


> How is @Dalit an Indian?


Compare one Pakistani user to a dozen Indian members who've been making cheap statements since the first few pages.


----------



## metronome

Zebra said:


> *BYE BYE PAKISTAN , WILL MEET YOU MEET YOU IN NEXT WORLD CUP*


nice pic, she looks good in PIA livery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Great Sachin said:


> New threads are coming ....Match was fixed....ICC made Pakistan loose....Australia bought the Umpire.....ICC gave soapy ball to Pakistan,it was kept slipping from hand



Moreover more light as the reason for dropping catches, saed ajmal not played,stadium is too slippery for fielding etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Zebra said:


> *BYE BYE PAKISTAN , WILL MEET YOU MEET YOU IN NEXT WORLD CUP*



PIA is banned there. Does not fly.


----------



## protest

Hiptullha said:


> Compare one Pakistani user to a dozen Indian members who've been making cheap statements since the first few pages.



We didn't ask Pakistanis to rape their mothers, did we?


----------



## Diggy

ashok321 said:


> PIA is banned there. Does not fly.



OK


----------



## Musafir117

Mr.Nair said:


> Four strongest team in the world


Australia is not a strong team just having home ground crowd advantage and we play bad. Anyway
Congrats Australia and good luck both teams in semi.


----------



## lasttry

shit performance from a shit batting line up. i feel for the bowlers.

misbah and afridi are anyway retiring. please get rid of shahzada and ukmal as well.

build a team around the following core players

sarfraz
haris sohail
maqsood

wahab
irfan (not sure how long he will be around with his physique)

and unless junaid khan proves that he can run 10 km non stop without grimacing and making it look like the weight of the world is on his shoulders, no way back in for him as well.no one else deserves to be in an international team. guys like sohail khan who talk out of their butts but cant bowl 5 overs without discipline should not even be entertained. loudmouths out!

apart from sarfaraz, no one else even has the right attitude or honesty towards the game. thanks to him, pakistan have not embarrassed themselves this tourney (not in the least for dissuading misbah from taking stupid reviews everytime mr ghar ka sher appeals)

one more thing, please call shaiman anwar and ask him to come back to pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

congrats Australia


----------



## xonix

Hiptullha said:


> Compare one Pakistani user to a dozen Indian members who've been making cheap statements since the first few pages.


he was the first to use abusive words ..even without any provocation...


----------



## Mr.Nair

protest said:


> End of Mauka Mauka for that Pakistani guy.



No he will come with aussie jersey


----------



## Hiptullha

protest said:


> We didn't ask Pakistanis to rape their mothers, did we?





xonix said:


> he was the first to use abusive words ..even without any provocation...



Don't pretend to act offended when this is the sort of response you try to get out of users.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

By not winning, Pakistan made it tough job for India.
Now you will hear something like:

We lost on purpose to deny WC to Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Hiptullha said:


> Compare one Pakistani user to a dozen Indian members who've been making cheap statements since the first few pages.


stop crying he started it first .............not only this thread go to any indian thread and see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

ni8mare said:


> stop crying he started it first .............not only this thread go to any indian thread and see



I'm just exasperated by the continuous jibes and taunts made every single thread with obvious alts being backed up by what seems to be the entire Indian user base.


----------



## Great Sachin

ashok321 said:


> By not winning, Pakistan made it tough job for India.
> Now you will hear something like:
> 
> We lost on purpose to deny WC to Indians.


ICC and paid umpire are with us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Hiptullha said:


> Don't pretend to act offended when this is the sort of response you try to get out of users.




I would appreciate if you take your own advise. Thank you.


----------



## Dalit

ni8mare said:


> stop crying he started it first .............not only this thread go to any indian thread and see



All these Indians ganging up in Pakistani threads. Sore losers and horrible abusers.

These Indians badmouth anything Pakistan related, yet come in hordes on Pakistani forums. Disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

lasttry said:


> shit performance from a shit batting line up. i feel for the bowlers.
> 
> misbah and afridi are anyway retiring. please get rid of shahzada and ukmal as well.
> 
> build a team around the following core players
> 
> sarfraz
> haris sohail
> maqsood
> 
> wahab
> irfan (not sure how long he will be around with his physique)
> 
> and unless junaid khan proves that he can run 10 km non stop without grimacing and making it look like the weight of the world is on his shoulders, no way back in for him as well.no one else deserves to be in an international team. guys like sohail khan who talk out of their butts but cant bowl 5 overs without discipline should not even be entertained. loudmouths out!
> 
> apart from sarfaraz, no one else even has the right attitude or honesty towards the game. thanks to him, pakistan have not embarrassed themselves this tourney (not in the least for dissuading misbah from taking stupid reviews everytime mr ghar ka sher appeals)
> 
> 
> one more thing, please call shaiman anwar and ask him to come back to pakistan.



What will be the future of pakistan cricket team once misbah and afridi retire, that's a big question ? Then they don't have much world class players !


----------



## halupridol

Hiptullha said:


> Compare one Pakistani user to a dozen Indian members who've been making cheap statements since the first few pages.


othr thm couple of intrnet bad@sses,,,baki sab mazey le rahe ha,,,chill.
hum har gaye toh humara bhi mazak uda lena,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Hiptullha said:


> I'm just exasperated by the continuous jibes and taunts made every single thread with obvious alts being backed up by what seems to be the entire Indian user base.



If only moderators had actually taken some action when reported.


----------



## metronome

expect more of this in Pakistan now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Dalit said:


> Don't worry beta. We bowled like lions today. We gave them a scare of their lives in their own country.
> 
> Let's what India does against Aus...


 
As one proud Hindu to another Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

protest said:


> If only moderators had actually taken some action when reported.



Don't worry. The mods aren't crazy. They can read Indian abuse too. You're only a guest on this forum. Learn to behave.


----------



## ni8mare

Hiptullha said:


> I'm just exasperated by the continuous jibes and taunts made every single thread with obvious alts being backed up by what seems to be the entire Indian user base.


of course it will seem to be indian only ...........why ? cause he is pakistani...........even though its him who started to abuse mother and sister of indian posters .................again i am saying go to other threads and see then talk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Next time.
Hope for big changes in the team in the upcoming 4 years.


----------



## lasttry

shit performance from a shit batting line up. i feel for the bowlers.

misbah and afridi are anyway retiring. please get rid of shahzada and ukmal as well.

build a team around the following core players

sarfraz
haris sohail
maqsood

wahab
irfan (not sure how long he will be around with his physique)

and unless junaid khan proves that he can run 10 km non stop without grimacing and making it look like the weight of the world is on his shoulders, no way back in for him as well.no one else deserves to be in an international team. guys like sohail khan who talk out of their butts but cant bowl 5 overs without discipline should not even be entertained. loudmouths out!

apart from sarfaraz, no one else even has the right attitude or honesty towards the game. thanks to him, pakistan have not embarrassed themselves this tourney (not in the least for dissuading misbah from taking stupid reviews everytime mr ghar ka sher appeals)

one more thing, please call shaiman anwar and ask him to come back to pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

doppelganger said:


> As one proud Hindu to another Hindu



A Pakistani Hindu. Learn to make that distinction Indian.


----------



## zip

Pakistan has had all the chances to reach sf
Their batting is not up to the mark
Bowling is good
Fielding is pathetic to say a least
Though they have talent they r not ready to bend their back and practice ..
Australia should have lost ..If they give similar performance against India I am sure they will say good bye to world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hiptullha

halupridol said:


> othr thm couple of intrnet bad@sses,,,baki sab mazey le rahe ha,,,chill.
> hum har gaye toh humara bhi mazak uda lena,



Man, this has become my last refuge. I have no one to talk to about Pakistani things in Canada and this forum has already become infested with shameless trolls.


----------



## ni8mare

when pakistanis will stop ganging up indian threads then will talk 


Dalit said:


> All these Indians ganging up in Pakistani threads. Sore losers and horrible abusers.
> 
> These Indians badmouth anything Pakistan related, yet come in hordes on Pakistani forums. Disgusting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

ni8mare said:


> of course it will seem to be indian only ...........why ? cause he is pakistani...........even though its him who started to abuse mother and sister of indian posters .................again i am saying go to other threads and see then talk



I don't go on Indian threads at all, so don't talk to me about Indian threads.


----------



## ashok321

Dalit said:


> All these Indians ganging up in Pakistani threads. Sore losers and horrible abusers.
> 
> These Indians badmouth anything Pakistan related, yet come in hordes on Pakistani forums. Disgusting.



No Indians, no Pakistani conspiracy theories hurled at them = no traffic on PDF = loss of revenue...


----------



## Dalit

metronome said:


> expect more of this in Pakistan now



We'll get over it and in fact already have. We weren't expecting to win against the Aussies anyway so no hard feelings. Let's be realistic. With the batting resources we have...

*What are you going to do when you lose in the semis? Hey, you claim to be the best...*



ashok321 said:


> No Indians, no Pakistani conspiracy theories hurled at them = no traffic on PDF = loss of revenue...



No one invited you on this forum.


----------



## doppelganger

Dalit said:


> A Pakistani Hindu. Learn to make that distinction Indian.


 
There is no distinction.

Aaj ghar mein ek aur diya jalaunga tere desh ke liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> A Pakistani Hindu. Learn to make that distinction Indian.



And you eat cows? No Pork? Are you sure you a Hindu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ni8mare

Hiptullha said:


> I don't go on Indian threads at all, so don't talk to me about Indian threads.


excuse excuse nice ..................does that matter what he started in this thread ?

and there is no indian/pakistani thread in sports section

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Green Arrow said:


> Yaar fikar na karo. Agar hum jetey nahi tu haar tu zaroor jaye ge



I said don't bat first, they said nahi bai we are not good chasers, Lo ab kar lo bat 

Anyways by looking at capabilities of this team, its enough achievement for them that they reached qf.

Well now Go South Africa go.


----------



## halupridol

Hiptullha said:


> Man, this has become my last refuge. I have no one to talk to about Pakistani things in Canada and this forum has already become infested with shameless trolls.


u shudnt let urself get agitated by mere comments on some internet forum where membership is free,,in the first place.
i thought ,,there r a llot of southasian ppl in Canada,,,maybe u shud get out more


----------



## Hiptullha

halupridol said:


> u shudnt let urself get agitated by mere comments on some internet forum where membership is free,,in the first place.



You're saying this while there are people making a number of alts to spam this forum several times a day. I think a brief minute of irritation is barely anything compared to the anger of Indian posters here.


halupridol said:


> i thought ,,there r a llot of southasian ppl in Canada,,,maybe u shud get out more



Suburbs.


----------



## metronome

Dalit said:


> We'll get over it and in fact already have. We weren't expecting to win against the Aussies anyway so no hard feelings. Let's be realistic. With the batting resources we have...
> 
> *What are you going to do when you lose in the semis? Hey, you claim to be the best...*


I don't claim nothing.. and yes, conventional wisdom says we'll probably go down to the aussies next 

but hey, still bested you lot.. again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Diggy

*bye bye pakistan , a song dedicated to you departure *

*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

halupridol said:


> u shudnt let urself get agitated by mere comments on some internet forum where membership is free,,in the first place.
> i thought ,,there r a llot of southasian ppl in Canada,,,maybe u shud get out more



yeh tayri dp may kaun hay ry


----------



## PARAS

impressive............. Wahab Riaz's spoken english is good. Didn't expect this from a **** cricketer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kasaamtwada

Oy panchodo hinduo. Kalay mun walay hijro. Twadi ma di kuss main maaran. Puddi yvon de ghasti de bachayo. Phen di lun leni dyo, twadi gao mata main halal karan, puddi dyo. India di kaali maata nu mera LORA puddi dyo. Paan yak twadi maa da chola paran. Panchod ghasti ma de bache.


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> I said don't bat first, they said nahi bai we are not good chasers, Lo ab kar lo bat
> 
> Anyways by looking at capabilities of this team, its enough achievement for them that they reached qf.
> 
> Well now Go South Africa go.



And YOU were telling me to support Asian teams over goras?


----------



## halupridol

Color_Less_Sky said:


> yeh tayri dp may kaun hay ry


dikhney me toh ladki lag rhi hae

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.Nair

Tight slap by rhodes to pakistani journalist after india win

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

chalo dafa karo... kabadi apni game hai... aaa kabadi kabadi kabadi....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kasaamtwada

Paan de khussay yvon de hindu.


----------



## niaz

Having got up at 3.00 AM and watching poor batting performance by Pakistanis followed by two dropped catches; one of which was an absolute sitter; to say that I was hugely disappointed would be the understatement of the year. In way I am glad that agony is over and I can watch rest of the world cup matches without any emotional involvement.

To be very honest, this Pakistan team did not have the batting strength to win the world cup and when combined with our poor catching performance; it was the choice of either losing to Australia in the Qtr. finals or going thru the ignominy of losing to India second time in the Semis. Between the two, I prefer the first.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

1992 mian bhe Pakistani team Jahaz mian wappis aye thee... orr 2015 main bi..


----------



## I.R.A

Indian Patriot said:


> And YOU were telling me to support Asian teams over goras?



South African team tujay gori lagti hai? aur tyri team ka match South Africa k sath to nai hay na.


----------



## Kasaamtwada

Hindua di pen di kuss garam.


----------



## I.R.A

halupridol said:


> dikhney me toh ladki lag rhi hae



Saaachiiiiiiiiii


----------



## farhan_9909

Leader said:


> chalo dafa karo... kabadi apni game hai... aaa kabadi kabadi kabadi....



ni sarkar,aj kal Pakistan ka qoami khel "noora kushti" hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Saaachiiiiiiiiii


mucchhii


----------



## Kasaamtwada

Oy kaalay kanjaaro, twadi kaali maata nu mein lun dawan puddi yvon deyo indiano.


----------



## SrNair

For the first time.I wished for a Pakistan victory.Aussies showed their old arrogancy in this match.I have seen verbal attack of watson against Wahab.That was not fair.


Except Wahab ,with his top quality bowling ,rest of the team are a complete failure.Rahamat Ali just destroyed the Pak Chance when we dropped the Watson catch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> South African team tujay gori lagti hai? aur tyri team ka match South Africa k sath to nai hay na.



AB Devillers, David Miller, Dale Steyn, Morne Morkel ye sab to gore hi hai. 

India ka match Australia ke against hai. Dekhta hu tu kise support karega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

halupridol said:


> mucchhii



Kaun say area say hai


----------



## ni8mare

niaz said:


> Having got up at 3.00 AM and watching poor batting performance by Pakistanis followed by two dropped catches; one of which was an absolute sitter; to say that I was hugely disappointed would be the understatement of the year. In way I am glad that agony is over and I can watch rest of the world cup matches without any emotional involvement.
> 
> To be very honest, this Pakistan team did not have the batting strength to win the world cup and when combined with our poor catching performance*; it was the choice of either losing to Australia in the Qtr. finals or going thru the ignominy of losing to India second time in the Semis. Between the two, I prefer the first.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Han bhai , hogaya 92 repeat? Hun aram ay?


----------



## top10reviews

finally australia won match.


----------



## Mr.Nair

*Now India is the only asian country left for a chance of World cup 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Kaun say area say hai



Udhar nazar mat fek, jise tu dekh raha hai meri biwi hai.


----------



## third eye

niaz said:


> finals or going thru the ignominy of losing to India second time in the Semis. Between the two, I prefer the first.



Sane thoughts.


----------



## I.R.A

Indian Patriot said:


> AB Devillers, David Miller, Dale Steyn, Morne Morkel ye sab to gore hi hai.
> 
> India ka match Australia ke against hai. Dekhta hu tu kise support karega.



Chal Inida ko support karo ga. Australia walo ki aisi taisi, saly racist hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

@Color_Less_Sky 

Hard luck bro. Better luck next time! (just not against us .....)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kasaamtwada

Mr.Nair said:


> *Now India is the only asian country left for a chance of World cup 2015*



AHo chance. Jadun Australia ne twadi bund vich bala de ta, fe kabaz twadi kulni. Khuss_i_ chaatan dyo.


----------



## I.R.A

doppelganger said:


> @Color_Less_Sky
> 
> Hard luck bro. Better luck next time! (just not against us .....)



Thanks yar.

No worries its cricket, one has to win and other has to loose. Best of luck for your semis.



Indian Patriot said:


> Udhar nazar mat fek, jise tu dekh raha hai meri biwi hai.



Mangal sootar to nazar nai a ra galy may iss kay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.Nair

Don't understand why these people don't take game as a game


----------



## denel

denel said:


> It is surprising that Pakistan made it this far, anything going forward is short of a miracle. The entire team needs to be disbanded.. incompetent and useless players... just look at the fielders... they are like clowns fumbling all the time.



No surprise, just a useless team and completely irrelevant leadership and management. It reflects the state of the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wolfschanzze

Kasaamtwada said:


> Oy panchodo hinduo. Kalay mun walay hijro. Twadi ma di kuss main maaran. Puddi yvon de ghasti de bachayo. Phen di lun leni dyo, twadi gao mata main halal karan, puddi dyo. India di kaali maata nu mera LORA puddi dyo. Paan yak twadi maa da chola paran. Panchod ghasti ma de bache.


Why are Hindu Gods and Godesses and Religion being abused in this thread?
@waz @Horus @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A$HU

Kasaamtwada said:


> Panchod kalay indian hindu. Twadi gashti ran ma de khussay vich Aussie LORA. Phuddi yvon de churay.


School chala jaata bachpan mein... Jo cheezein gharwaalon ne nahi sikhayi wo school waale seekha dete.


----------



## Devil Soul

as expected Pakistan lost to Australia...... to be honest the current team was perfect for QF stage only.... we should be thankful that this current team.... had a chance to play QF.....


----------



## denel

Mr.Nair said:


> Don't understand why these people take game as a game


Exactly, not a big issue. it is a just a sport. I dont like cricket... just a highly paid and visible sport which has taken funds away from other sports such as hockey, atheletics etc....


----------



## Devil Soul

Wahab played his heart out.... really enjoyed his bowling spell..... he is also a good human being

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skywalker

denel said:


> No surprise, just a useless team and completely irrelevant leadership and management. It reflects the state of the nation.


Is it just like your team when we screwed you, I know how peaceful downtown Johannesburg is.


----------



## Kasaamtwada

denel said:


> Exactly, not a big issue. it is a just a sport. I dont like cricket... just a highly paid and visible sport which has taken funds away from other sports such as hockey, atheletics etc....



Why do you hide yourself behind South African flags, you black toliletless jai hanuman retard?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Thanks yar.
> 
> No worries its cricket, one has to win and other has to loose. Best of luck for your semis.
> 
> 
> 
> Mangal sootar to nazar nai a ra galy may iss kay



Tu bangladeshiyo ki tarah ICC ko gaali nahi de raha?

Tujhe kisne bola wo Hindu hai?


----------



## Dalit

Heena Qureshi said:


> Oh God please stop it. No need to be that furious.It was just a game. We lost it because we did not play good cricket.Why are you venting out your frustration on someone mom ?



Who asked you for your opinion? Go and watch a Bollywood movie or something.

Stop using the Pak flag. You're goddamn Indian and I can smell it. LMAO



Kasaamtwada said:


> Why do you hide yourself behind South African flags, you black toliletless jai hanuman retard?



LMAO Nice one bro.


----------



## airmarshal

The moment was when Rahat dropped that easiests of catches. Pakistan was on the roll. Wahab had put in brilliant spell. But Rahat dropped it for Pakistan.

The arrogance of Indians that I see here, I wish they lose against Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

Devil Soul said:


> as expected Pakistan lost to Australia...... to be honest the current team was perfect for QF stage only.... we should be thankful that this current team.... had a chance to play QF.....



We already knew it. These Indians faggots were having a field day. Put these ugly creatures right in their place.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rajkumar said:


> if Pakistan win... India will be lifting world cup again


looks like India is not lifting the cup since Pakistan has lost the match now.
but I must say, I was impressed to hear that Pakistani batsmen managed to score over 200 mark and gave a target of 214. I mean if they had really tried they would have thrown their wickets below 100 and made some money out of it? 
but then again the odds were with the Aussies and there was not much money to be made.

I think Pakistani team along with its clean Muslim coach must be commended and rewarded for playing a relatively cleaner match with no overt or blatant suggestions of complying to the wishes of Jamil Moti wala from UAE and Mishra Chandulal from Mombai or Saith Saleem moti gandwala fromKarachi.


----------



## Dalit

Skywalker said:


> Is it just like your team when we screwed you, I know how peaceful downtown Johannesburg is.



He's not a South African. He's hiding his under that flag.


----------



## denel

Skywalker said:


> Is it just like your team when we screwed you, I know how peaceful downtown Johannesburg is.


Yes, we know johannesburg is bad. it is ok comparatively to your metropolitan terrorist cells. your team mates come here and are always in bars or visiting prostitutes.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Indian Patriot said:


> Tu bangladeshiyo ki tarah ICC ko gaali nahi de raha?



Catch hum nay choray, galat shots hum nay khaily to ICC ko gali kiss cheez ki do?



Indian Patriot said:


> Tujhe kisne bola wo Hindu hai?



Inida say hai, bindi lagai hai mathy pay.


----------



## denel

Dalit said:


> He's not a South African. He's hiding his under that flag.


my friend.. proud south african from zeerust... with family roots going back many generations.
we are not like you ****'s running around like illigal immigrants in my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kasaamtwada

The slum dogs are gathering to try to insult Pakistan which has given their nation's kaali maata the L countless times. Shamless fucking slum dogs. I wil make sure to bend your mothers over on your call center desk in Banglore, you ugly fucking slum dogs.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> 2 peg chada lo


and more please

final Indiaaaaaaaaaaaa Vs New Zeeeeeland


----------



## Indian Patriot

Color_Less_Sky said:


> Catch hum nay choray, galat shots hum nay khaily to ICC ko gali kiss cheez ki do?
> 
> 
> 
> Inida say hai, bindi lagai hai mathy pay.



Phir to rahat ali and ukmal ko bohut saari galiyan parne wali hai. 

Har koi bindi lagata hai, aj kal ye fashion me hai.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Irfan Baloch said:


> and more please
> 
> final Indiaaaaaaaaaaaa Vs New Zeeeeeland


by the way send flowers to the butt hurt ICC president on my behalf


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan ghar wapasi jashan me busy lolll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Patriot

Irfan Baloch said:


> and more please
> 
> final Indiaaaaaaaaaaaa Vs New Zeeeeeland



India will likely lose to Australia. 2015 champions are Australia.



Irfan Baloch said:


> by the way send flowers to the butt hurt ICC president on my behalf



How on earth did a bangladeshi become ICC President?


----------



## Kasaamtwada

denel said:


> my friend.. proud south african from zeerust... with family roots going back many generations.
> we are not like you ****'s running around like illigal immigrants in my country.



Stfu dothead. My family roots going back generations have given you slum dogs the L for many generations. I would lube my L with your curry and make your mother suck it off me, you fucking neanderthal.


----------



## Devil Soul

Dalit said:


> We already knew it. These Indians faggots were having a field day. Put these ugly creatures right in their place.


One need to be realistic, Pakistan went to this WC without their main ace bowlers, but credit must be given to the replacement bowlers, who gave their best.... Pakistan got a good bowler lineup, but batting is the main worry here... i would love to see Asad, Azhar, Fawad back in team, Harris & Sarfraz is a good find.....


----------



## Kasaamtwada

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan ghar wapasi jashan me busy lolll




Teri paan di kussi vi wapsi kaar de.


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## definitelynotIndian

Devil Soul said:


>


who is that guy? :/


----------



## Devil Soul

definitelynotIndian said:


> who is that guy? :/


Wahab Riaz


----------



## ashok321

Irfan Baloch said:


> looks like India is not lifting the cup since Pakistan has lost the match now.
> .



Any sound reasoning to defend the above?


----------



## Kasaamtwada

Heena Qureshi said:


> don't show your upbringing here.



Don't bring your hindu upbringing here either. Take off.


----------



## denel

Kasaamtwada said:


> Stfu dothead. My family roots going back generations have given you slum dogs the L for many generations. I would lube my L with your curry and make your mother suck it off me, you fucking neanderthal.


shows, the coolie mentality is wide and alive... no wonder why you are always in shit and swimming in it. when you have no respect for even mothers... you are a lowest of lowest filth... perfect turd befiting a **** coolie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Heena Qureshi said:


> Who is this guy ?


Wahab


----------



## Kasaamtwada

Lun leni de hindu hun drama kar de pe. Paanchod.


----------



## protest

Dalit said:


> Who asked you for your opinion? Go and watch a Bollywood movie or something.
> 
> Stop using the Pak flag. You're goddamn Indian and I can smell it. LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO Nice one bro.



You are definitely not Hindu. I would feel ashamed to show myself as a Muslim just to offend it. And you are retard.


----------



## Diggy

airmarshal said:


> The moment was when Rahat dropped that easiests of catches. Pakistan was on the roll. Wahab had put in brilliant spell. But Rahat dropped it for Pakistan.
> 
> The arrogance of Indians that I see here, I wish they lose against Australia.



had rahat caught the catch still pakistan would have lost 

another song dedicated to pakistans take-off from WC 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan ki barat laut gayi lagta


----------



## Kasaamtwada

For a dollar a day you can sponsor 12 dick riding slum dogs harassing you from a call center and raping their sisters. Please open your hearts and donate to these rapists.


----------



## Mr.Nair



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

denel said:


> No surprise, just a useless team and completely irrelevant leadership and management. It reflects the state of the nation.



*Sigh*
Must you make statements like these when South Africa is on the verge of a White genocide? The well-maintained apartheid state has turned into a crumbling state filled with crime and murder and getting worse day by day. I don't mind criticism, but when it comes from a new account solely dedicated to making posts like this in a cricket thread, it can be a nuisance.


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan loses a match and Hindus become their target...

Is not the Islamic jealousy towards other religions in this case very obvious?


----------



## Kasaamtwada

Hiptullha said:


> *Sigh*
> Must you make statements like these when South Africa is on the verge of a White genocide? The well-maintained apartheid state has turned into a crumbling state filled with crime and murder and getting worse day by day. I don't mind criticism, but when it comes from a new account solely dedicated to making posts like this in a cricket thread, it can be a nuisance.


He's a cow piss drinking dothead.


----------



## mave

11 hijras played today selected by corrupt people, if the factory is dirty you cannot produce quality products !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Just woke up , nice and refreshed , time for some breakfast checked the result

Nice effort by bowlers but we need work in fielding so next tournament

Good effort by Pakistani Team in tournament , some of the batsmen were clearly not ready for Australia

Expected more from Ahmed Shehzad but he is young lot of time to learn as he remained not out in test cricket
*
Still we beat Australia in Test Cricket which is greater reward then world cup *




*Our Bowling Attack*
Saeed Ajmal - Out of team
Umar Gul - Out of team
Junaid Khan - Out of team
Irfan Khan - Out of team
Mohammad Amir- Suspended
Zulfiqar Babur - Test spinner but in form


Batsmen:
Professor , opened all year long
Nasir Jamshed - did not live up to potential and grooming 
U19 batsmen never promoted correctly to Senior side except Sarfaraz who just got his chance


----------



## metronome

Kasaamtwada said:


> He's a cow piss drinking dothead.


RazPak Zaalim !


----------



## ashok321

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Just woke up , nice and refreshed , time for some breakfast checked the result
> 
> Nice effort by bowlers but we need work in fielding so next tournament
> 
> Good effort by Pakistani Team in tournament , some of the batsmen were clearly not ready for Australia
> 
> Expected more from Ahmed Shehzad but he is young lot of time to learn
> *
> Still we beat Australia in Test Cricket which is greater reward then world cup *



Pakistanis eat breakfast in the evening?
Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

Kasaamtwada said:


> Lun leni de hindu hun drama kar de pe. Paanchod.


Why so much hatred dude ?


----------



## Diggy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## metronome

Mr.Nair said:


>


----------



## PARAS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Kasaamtwada said:


> He's a cow piss drinking dothead.


chowdhary tu fir aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marbella

Aus had Pak for starter. main course is Ind. lets see who lose badly, ind or pak?


----------



## airmarshal

These Indians are motherf*cking creatures. They cant carry on discussion. They are here only to insult Pakistan and make fun of its defeat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## utraash

Pak team was not looking very convincing in any department....


----------



## Metanoia

Oh boy...Indians trolling and Pakistanis taking out their frustrations on Indians...like ha ha, seriously.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Zebra said:


> View attachment 204818
> 
> 
> View attachment 204820


goodluck india in the semis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marbella

Greatest revenge by Pakistan to India. Threw mighty Ausssis at face of India. Take it and handle if you can. 
Today,, Indians makin fun , but the joy wont last much. get ready to be mocked


----------



## Kasaamtwada

india di ma da pudda


----------



## PARAS

airmarshal said:


> These Indians are motherf*cking creatures. They cant carry on discussion. They are here only to insult Pakistan and make fun of its defeat.


nothing wrong with that .No one is insulting pakistan but we surely are making fun of its defeat


----------



## GURU DUTT

Kasaamtwada said:


> india di ma da pudda


----------



## PARAS

Kasaamtwada said:


> india di ma da pudda


I heard your mother is a man

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kasaamtwada

GURU DUTT said:


> View attachment 204822


Teri paan meray lun di dawali.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Kasaamtwada said:


> india di ma da pudda


Gaali gloch forum par allowed nhi beta. You can make fun of us if we lose in semi.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Kasaamtwada said:


> Teri paan meray lun di dawali.


sun e kakka meri koi pann hinai haigee per apni ammi nu puch layeen kaddi ye na hovve o tainu pyo nu galli daen liye karro sutt de 



The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Gaali gloch forum par allowed nhi beta. You can make fun of us if we lose in semi.


use samjhane ka koi fayeda nahi bachha kya karre apni maa se jo seekha hai wahi to sabko bolega


----------



## jarves

doppelganger said:


> @Dalit


Yaar tune to @Dalit ki keh ke le li

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

jarves said:


> Yaar tune to @Dalit ki keh ke le li



@Dalit mera Hindu dost hai.

Aaj gum mein woh daba kar daaru piyega aur road par dange karega.


----------



## Soumitra

*Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka to play mini Asia Cup in Australia before going back*
Published on March 20, 2015by indianpsycho

*Adelaide.* The three evicted Asian nations from World Cup Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka have decided against going back to their respective countries.

They have instead decided to organize and play a mini Asia cup between them. This Asia cup will run parallely to the world cup with all its matches staged either in Australia or New Zealand.




Three team insist India will also join them after losing to Australia.

“_Aayein hain toh kuch leke zaroor jayenge_,” declared Misbah.

Misbah rubbished speculations that Pak was doing it because they were afraid of going back home.

“It’s outright foolish to say that. We are not going back because we don’t have money to book flight tickets,” he said dismissing all such speculations.

Luckily for Pakistan, both Bangladesh and Sri Lanka are still in Australia and had predicted its eviction.

“This treatment meted out to Asian nations is unfair. By organizing an Asia cup side by side, is the only way by which we can protest now,” said Rubal Hossain from Bangladesh.

All 3 nations agreed to include India also in the later stages.

“We have big hearts. We will give India also wild card entry when they _inshallah_ lose to Australia in semi-finals,” Afridi told Faking News.

“And in case they win the world cup, they must then play another match with mini Asia cup winner and win it to prove their world cup win wasn’t a fluke,” he added.
Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka to play mini Asia Cup in Australia before going back | Faking News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

definitelynotIndian said:


> who is that guy? :/


A looser?


----------



## Kasaamtwada

GURU DUTT said:


> sun e kakka meri koi pann hinai haigee per apni ammi nu puch layeen kaddi ye na hovve o tainu pyo nu galli daen liye karro sutt de
> 
> 
> use samjhane ka koi fayeda nahi bachha kya karre apni maa se jo seekha hai wahi to sabko bolega



puddi yvon dya hindua


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Indian Patriot said:


> India will likely lose to Australia. 2015 champions are Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did a bangladeshi become ICC President?


haha beats me
but anyway I dont give a flying F to the cricket, repeated scandals and bribes and corruption made me hate it specially the team which represents Pakistan. just that the news of it is always on my face to I have to comment or when i want to take a swipe at some morons specially that bangladeshis that were flirting with idea that they can beat India and lift the world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Aaj retire ho gaya chako ka Sardar Shahid Afridi


----------



## marbella

icc conspiracy... to keep all asians outta final..
everythings fixed.


----------



## Kasaamtwada

oy guru teri ma de pudday te main lun punjya te tu jaam pyan. panchod ghasti ma di nasal. teri paan das rpay di chuppay laundi puchla avde yaar kolon. paan yaak gandu, gaan da mutar peen wala


----------



## Mr.Nair

ashok321 said:


> Aaj retire ho gaya chako ka Sardar Shahid Afridi



He is the most irresponsible batsman, taking big shots knowing that they don't have much wickets left and more overs to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Kasaamtwada said:


> puddi yvon dya hindua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Kasaamtwada said:


> oy puddi dya teri ma meray lun nu avda guru samaji di te tu avein naa leke be gya?



mainu lagda e terrihalle takk dukk rai e ...kyon hai na kakka


----------



## ashok321

Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578907916817670144


----------



## Diggy

pakistanipower said:


> goodluck india in the semis



thank you


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578905231078989824


----------



## Skywalker

denel said:


> Yes, we know johannesburg is bad. it is ok comparatively to your metropolitan terrorist cells. your team mates come here and are always in bars or visiting prostitutes.


How about telling your sisters to stop offering their prestigious services to them, but why would they ..they are being paid in dollars not in rands.


----------



## jarves

Indianrevenge said:


> @Dalit aur junglee suar ka meat bhi daba ke khaayega as he is dalit  he loves pork


Yaar jada mat le uski,kanhi banda suicide na ker le depression me ake


----------



## jaatram

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578870877988646912

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Pakistan lost against Australia. But no bad blood. Nothing against Australia said. No animosity against them.

While India did not play against Pakistan this evening, we are seeing too much hatred against Hindus (very explicit)

Why so?
Simple!
Australia = People of the book.
Religion plays a central role in each and every sphere in Pakistan.


----------



## Rahil khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marbella

ppl are busy making memes for india aus match.


----------



## ashok321

Qf tak jeet nahi pate magar Kashmir chaiye


----------



## terry5

come on West Indies tomorrow beat N.Z
Well done Pak we tried

Good Luck India for the World Cup as long as the goreh dont win it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trisonics

What a let down not one batsman got a 50 even after a promising start. Except for one man, their team did not try hard enough. For all the talk they give you about tall and broad, Pakistanis are the worst athletes I have ever seen. Bangladeshis are better...poor Riaz.

Pak fans seem to be taking the defeat as expected. If they haven't blamed everything between the Sun and Earth, they will have thrown expletives on Indians and Hinduism. Maybe they can get a group hug from the Banglas..very similar reactions.


----------



## GURU DUTT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Sorry to hear the Boom Boom becomes the doom doom today.
Chako ka sardar..alvida.
bring in some youngsters now & make the cricket sport more exciting.


----------



## Donatello

ashok321 said:


> Pakistan lost against Australia. But no bad blood. Nothing against Australia said. No animosity against them.
> 
> While India did not play against Pakistan this evening, we are seeing too much hatred against Hindus (very explicit)
> 
> Why so?
> Simple!
> Australia = People of the book.
> Religion plays a central role in each and every sphere in Pakistan.



@Oscar 
Can we accept him for the post of the quarter award? (For 1st quarter, 2015)
I know the deadline has passed, but given the merit, i say we make special case?


----------



## jarves

Bo


ashok321 said:


> Sorry to hear the Boom Boom becomes the doom doom today.
> Chako ka sardar..alvida.
> bring in some youngsters now & make the cricket sport more exciting.


Boom Boom or Fuss fuss?


----------



## Soumitra

*ऑस्ट्रेलिया से हारने से पहले पाकिस्तान टीम की बातचीत का टेप लीक, जानबूझ के हारे मैच*
Published on March 20, 2015by बगुला भगत

*एडिलेड.* पाकिस्तान क्वार्टर फ़ाइनल में ऑस्ट्रेलिया से हारकर सफलतापूर्वक वर्ल्ड कप से बाहर हो चुका है लेकिन यह हार तो एक दिन पहले ही तय हो चुकी थी। पाक टीम के कोच, कप्तान और बाक़ी खिलाड़ियों ने अपनी ही टीम को हराने की साज़िश रची, जो फ़ेकिंग न्यूज़ के ख़ुफ़िया कैमरे में रिकॉर्ड हो गयी। पेश है उस रिकॉर्डिंग का पूरा ब्यौराः

*(टीम के कोच और सभी खिलाड़ी मिस्बाह के कमरे में बैठे हैं)*




कप्तान और कोच हार की रणनीति बनाते हुए

*मिस्बाहः* हां तो वक़ार भाई, बताओ क्या करें?

*वक़ारः* मैं क्या बताऊं?

*मिस्बाहः* यही कि हमें राखी सांवत करानी है या पूनम पांडे?

*वक़ारः* मतलब?

*मिस्बाहः* मतलब…छोटी बेइज़्ज़ती करानी है या बड़ी!

*मक़सूदः* कप्तान साब कह रहे हैं कि ऑस्ट्रेलिया से हारें या इंडिया से!

*(अचानक उमर अकमल बीच में बोल पड़ता है)*

*उमरः* भाई पता है वो धोनी क्या बोल रहा है!

*आफ़रीदीः* क्या बोल रहा है?

*उमरः* कह रहा है कि सेमीफ़ाइनल में किसी को भी देख लेंगे।

*मिस्बाहः* अबे वो तो जानबूझके उकसा रहा है ताकि हम ऑस्ट्रेलिया को हरा दें और सेमीफ़ाइनल में उनसे फिर से मरवाने पहुंच जायें।

*शहज़ादः* नहीं भाई, इस बार हम मारेंगे, आने दो सामने!

*आफ़रीदीः* ओए डुप्लीकेट कोहली! पाकिस्तान वापस नहीं जाना बे क्या? यहीं रहेगा ऑस्ट्रेलिया में! हैं?

*वक़ारः* एक ही वर्ल्ड कप में इंडिया से दो-दो बार हारने का रिकॉर्ड बनवायेगा क्या!

*वहाबः* उनसे दो बार हारकर लौटेंगे तो भाई लोग मार-मार के केआरके जैसा मुंह कर देंगे।

*मिस्बाहः* तो भैय्या ऑस्ट्रेलिया से ही हारो और अपना-अपना मुंह बचाओ!

*आफ़रीदीः* भाई मेरी तरफ़ से तो बेफिकर रहो, मैं तो जिताऊंगा नहीं।

*(इस बात पर सारे खिलाड़ी हंस-हंसकर लोट-पोट हो जाते हैं)*

*मिस्बाहः* रहन दो चचाजान! जब कोहली बोतल से दूध पीता था, तब जिताया था आख़िरी मैच तुमने!

*(तभी राहत अली और सोहेल ख़ान कुछ ख़ुसर-फ़ुसर करते दिखते हैं)*

*मिस्बाहः* ये तुम दोनों आम आदमी पार्टी वाला सीन क्यूं बना रहे हो!

*सोहेलः* भाई, राहत कह रहा है कि आख़िरी मैच है, क्यूं ना थोड़े से पैसे बना लें।

*मिस्बाह (सब कुछ समझते हुए):* नो बॉल डालने का मन है क्या?

*राहतः* बस दो या तीन! इतने में ही दो-तीन पेटी निकल आयेंगी।

*सोहेलः* भाई प्लीज! हमारे लिये ना तो आईपीएल है और ना…

*मिस्बाहः* अच्छा ठीक है। इधर आ जाओ सारे…

*(इसके बाद मिस्बाह और वक़ार उन्हें लैपटॉप पर समझाने लगते हैं कि कौन नो बॉल डालेगा, कौन कैच छोड़ेगा, कौन रन आउट होगा वगैरह-वगैरह)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Hands down. The better team won. The pakistani fielding was atrocious (not unexpected given that the fielding coach himself wanted to quit in the middle of the tournament due to the behaviour of some senior players aka big dil afridi and seasoned wicket keeper who doesnt drop any catches akmal). Thanks god afridi is retiring now as his batting "with dil" charade can come to an end. When we need a serious and experienced batsman in tight situations at the end, this idiot comes in and tries to widly slog anything that is thrown at him. Itl be interesting to see though how the team copes after the departure of misbah. More often than not he has had to be the one to hold our innings together, providing some much needed stability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Well played ..
both side 
As always Aus shows why they are best ..
Pak failed to perform in bat and fielding but one of our bowler was g8... i think he never palyed before .. wahab of saomthing .. who took clark wicket.. what a delivery.. 
only few pak players were ENGANEGE in field ... 
but still 
better side won ..
now 
the real MAUKA come..
india vs aus...



Bamxa said:


> Hands down. The better team won. The pakistani fielding was atrocious (not unexpected given that the fielding coach himself wanted to quit in the middle of the tournament due to the behaviour of some senior players aka big dil afridi and seasoned wicket keeper who doesnt drop any catches akmal). Thanks god afridi is retiring now as his batting "with dil" charade can come to an end. When we need a serious and experienced batsman in tight situations at the end, this idiot comes in and tries to widly slog anything that is thrown at him. Itl be interesting to see though how the team copes after the departure of misbah. More often than not he has had to be the one to hold our innings together, providing some much needed stability.


--
few of your newcomer ain bat and bowling shown good class


----------



## WAJsal

No worries,Australia deserved to win the game.





Undoubtedly, respect , Sir Wahab .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

pursuit of happiness said:


> Well played ..
> both side
> As always Aus shows why they are best ..
> Pak failed to perform in bat and fielding but one of our bowler was g8... i think he never palyed before .. wahab of saomthing .. who took clark wicket.. what a delivery..
> only few pak players were ENGANEGE in field ...
> but still
> better side won ..
> now
> the real MAUKA come..
> india vs aus...



Best of luck Team India. Hope they successfully defend their title. Dhoni 11 can outclass Aussies in Semis. And they must do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Rahil khan said:


> Best of luck Team India. Hope they successfully defend their title. Dhoni 11 can outclass Aussies in Semis. And they must do it.


--
the way Aus played today.. showed they can be beaten but same time they also showed why they are top contenders too


----------



## Archie

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> the way Aus played today.. showed they can be beaten but same time they also showed why they are top contenders too



Today's Match showed that Aussies can be beaten, If you dont drop catches. Too bad, entire pakistani team doesnot believe in that theory


----------



## VelocuR

I am glad we lose today, Misbah and Shahid Afridi will retire after lose. These players are absolutely morons and big idiots.








Wasting times on selfies pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Selfies times 
World Cup or Selfie competition? | Cricket | Dunya News


----------



## Archie

VelocuR said:


> Selfies times
> World Cup or Selfie competition? | Cricket | Dunya News



They look so much in love

Like newly weds on a long Honeymoon to Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

The Lone warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kloitra

SpArK said:


> The Lone warrior.


That drop must really sting.


----------



## Hurter

Today the entire match belongs to Wahab Riaz as per my perspective... This lad gave his 100% but, unfortunately no one was helping him from the other side... Proud to have such fast bowlers in our team. M.Amir, Junaid Khan, Wahab & Irfan are the future. But we have not batting lineup & our fielding is miserable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Arrow

Color_Less_Sky said:


> I said don't bat first, they said nahi bai we are not good chasers, Lo ab kar lo bat
> 
> Anyways by looking at capabilities of this team, its enough achievement for them that they reached qf.
> 
> Well now Go South Africa go.


Yaar ruined my night sleep for this bloody match and shit result.


----------



## I.R.A

Green Arrow said:


> Yaar ruined my night sleep for this bloody match and shit result.



Koi gal nai yar khair hai phir sai


----------



## ashok321

Lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578907916817670144


----------



## VelocuR

I think, Wahaz d


SpArK said:


> The Lone warrior.



I think, that's not professional bowling and bit cheating. Good cricket used to be alot of IBW or bowled out aggressively but today almost every bowlers are doing cheating the way like Wahab Riaz does as well as Australia bowlers similarly.


----------



## maniac@666

SpArK said:


> The Lone warrior.


absolute beauty,no matter how may times you watch it was a gem of spell from wahab.Best of the spells of the tournament so far.He bowled his heart out.Truly outstanding,only to be let down by his team mates by not giving him(bowlers)enough total to defend and also by dropping his catches(pathetic fielding).He is the only one player who stood out among rest of his 10 team mates in today's match.What an effort,he gave his 100% for his country.Respect's for that dude.Feel sorry for that guy.In the end he got clobbered as he was completely exhausted by giving his 100%.


----------



## ashok321

Wahab Riyaz ko riyaz zyada karna hoga to be perfect.


----------



## ni8mare



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578978835351273474


----------



## Brickwall

maniac@666 said:


> absolute beauty,no matter how may times you watch it was a gem of spell from wahab.Best of the spells of the tournament so far.He bowled his heart out.Truly outstanding,only to be let down by his team mates by not giving him(bowlers)enough total to defend and also by dropping his catches(pathetic fielding).He is the only one player who stood out among rest of his 10 team mates in today's match.What an effort,he gave his 100% for his country.Respect's for that dude.Feel sorry for that guy.In the end he got clobbered as he was completely exhausted by giving his 100%.



he was awaesome man.. if he continues he could be force to reckon...Today more than batting or balling, pakistan fielder lost them match


----------



## iPhone

I have no doubt we could have beat Australia. The match was right there to win. Bowling was Gr8 as usual and Wahab bowled his heart out.
But imagine if that catch wasn't dropped by Rahat. 3 wickets b4 100. The pressure would have been on. Opportunities lost. Oh well. 

Silver lining is that Afridi and Misbah are leaving. Yunus as well. Bowling is great. Just get a half decent batsman....Sarfraz is already found.... he can work on his batting experience now and we just need a middle order batsman.


----------



## ZooZoo

iPhone said:


> I have no doubt we could have beat Australia. The match was right there to win. Bowling was Gr8 as usual and Wahab bowled his heart out.
> But imagine if that catch wasn't dropped by Rahat. 3 wickets b4 100. The pressure would have been on. Opportunities lost. Oh well.
> 
> Silver lining is that Afridi and Misbah are leaving. Yunus as well. Bowling is great. Just get a half decent batsman....Sarfraz is already found.... he can work on his batting experience now and we just need a middle order batsman.





I wish Pakistan could have won this match. Indo-Pak Semi would have been block-buster...

All 10 Batsman caught, it shows that Batsman didn't hold the nerve..

And while defending such low total, misfiled is crime...


----------



## My-Analogous

I have a question to all. Where is that power player by whom they refuse to take fawad alam?. The whole tournament is finish and still we didn't find him. Please if some one find him please post his picture


----------



## iPhone

niaz said:


> Having got up at 3.00 AM and watching poor batting performance by Pakistanis followed by two dropped catches; one of which was an absolute sitter; to say that I was hugely disappointed would be the understatement of the year. In way I am glad that agony is over and I can watch rest of the world cup matches without any emotional involvement.
> 
> To be very honest, this Pakistan team did not have the batting strength to win the world cup and when combined with our poor catching performance; it was the choice of either losing to Australia in the Qtr. finals or going thru the ignominy of losing to India second time in the Semis. Between the two, I prefer the first.


You're absolutely, right. I'm actually also satisfied by the outcome. We didn't let Australia walk all over us, that would have painful. 
It's really important to note that Aussies were scared and consider themselves "lucky" they survived Wahab. That statement has just made my day. Awesome bowling attack.


----------



## Android

Good thing about Indian team is we are not relying on anyone or two star performers. Entire team is performing well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kadamba-warrior

Georgeclark said:


> Now that was a heck of a fortune....................But still some Bangladeshi Fans be like : The stumps were fixed by pakistan he was out  (Just for joke do not take seriously)



Imagine what the Bangladeshis would have said if something this had happened when Indians were batting in the QF's against them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Pakistan played well to get into Quarter Finals.

It was Wahab Riaz the great Pakistan player vs Australia only, he bowled his heart out. What a splendid Cricketer he is. Pakistan could easily have won the match had those catches been caught.

Wahab Riaz should be made the next Captain of Pakistan Cricket team.

Thank God ppl should now realize, Shahid Afridi, Younis Khan, Ahmed Shahzad, Umar Akmal and Sohaib Maqsood need to be released for good.

No doubt Pakistan Future is Wahab Riaz, Irfan, M Amir, Junaid Khan...and spinner Yasir Shah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viking 63

This match was only between AUSTRALIA vs WAHAB RIAZ.. 11 AGAINST ONE.
NOW ALL HAS SEEN WHAT MOIN KHAN AND MIAN (asshole) WAQAR YOUNIS HAS DONE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Ye Match se pehle se pangay le raha tha... Wahaaaab..!!!


----------



## duhastmish

I felt for wahab. Fought like a lion. 

I loved him since last world cup when he bowled beautiful to Sachin. But this was better.

And afridi Teri ifckcjcxchcjcjcjcjc_#&#&#€##&'€###__$686$€$$€€$$&:'% ¥(;/.


----------



## syedali73

AsianUnion said:


> Pakistan played well to get into Quarter Finals.
> 
> It was Wahab Riaz the great Pakistan player vs Australia only, he bowled his heart out. What a splendid Cricketer he is. Pakistan could easily have won the match had those catches been caught.
> 
> Wahab Riaz should be made the next Captain of Pakistan Cricket team.
> 
> Thank God ppl should now realize, Shahid Afridi, Younis Khan, Ahmed Shahzad, Umar Akmal and Sohaib Maqsood need to be released for good.
> 
> No doubt Pakistan Future is Wahab Riaz, Irfan, M Amir, Junaid Khan...and spinner Yasir Shah.


Unfortunately none of what you are proposing (pretty logically though) is going to happen. Riaz must immigrate to Australia or England and play for their national teams. He has no future in a team managed by a board whose patron in-chief is Nawaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## duhastmish

syedali73 said:


> Unfortunately none of what you are proposing (pretty logically though) is going to happen. Riaz must immigrate to Australia or England and play for their national teams. He has no future in a team managed by a board whose patron in-chief is Nawaz.


Brother afridi gone. 90% problem solved.

Now the problem is PCb. Pakistan have amazing bowling.just see the past only bowling makes you number one. Pakistan will make 5 more out of its bowling factory. 

I think you guys need better fielding and management rest will fall in order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

duhastmish said:


> Brother afridi gone. 90% problem solved.
> 
> Now the problem is PCb. Pakistan have amazing bowling.just see the past only bowling makes you number one. Pakistan will make 5 more out of its bowling factory.
> 
> I think you guys need better fielding and management rest will fall in order.


We basically need a professional board run by the professionals and not by the Bharti agents such as Najam Sethi and Nawaz. Our problem is not talent, our problem is those who sideline the talent and inoculate their toe-lickers. Is this going to be resolved? No, hence my advice to every able cricketer (or every able professional for that matter) to immigrate and serve nations that appreciate their talent and allow them to take it to the next level.


----------



## JonAsad

Thanks God Afridi has retired-
Now we can play a genuine alrounder or specialist batsman or bowler at his place-

Since afridi started playing Pakistan was like playing with 10 players only- with exception of few times- few times in his 300+ Fcukin matches-

Selfish lunatic has ruined the game for Pakistan-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

With such fielding we would have lost even if scored 300+.


----------



## third eye

kadamba-warrior said:


> Imagine *what the Bangladeshis would have said* if something this had happened when Indians were batting in the QF's against them!



Brahmonical ,hegemonistic designs of India for applying glue to the bails.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

syedali73 said:


> We basically need a professional board run by the professionals and not by the *Bharti agents such as Najam Sethi and Nawaz*.




If above is true as you say, then instead of cricket, you worry about entire country, its GDP, defense and other related issues when your PM is an Indian mole.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

ashok321 said:


> If above is true as you say, then instead of cricket, you worry about entire country, its GDP, defense and other related issues when your PM is an Indian mole.



Well for some there is an Indian link for every problem they face....... I was shocked to see this when i joined here...... But now i got used to it....... 

We used to be the same before, but oflate there is an improvement on that aspect.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

nair said:


> Well for some there is an Indian link for every problem they face....... I was shocked to see this when i joined here...... But now i got used to it.......
> 
> We used to be the same before, but oflate there is an improvement on that aspect.....



Same shik, Israel vs Palestine.

Its scripture based.
Those who have read extensively on this.


----------



## syedali73

ashok321 said:


> If above is true as you say, then instead of cricket, you worry about entire country, its GDP, defense and other related issues when your PM is an Indian mole.


Indeed we are worried about the entire country because of such moles in power. Thank God, these moles are not allowed to come close to the matters related to defenses (hence the civilian defense minister K. Asif only collects salary for doing nothing) of the country but in many civilian areas, they call the shots, hence destruction follows.



ashok321 said:


> Same shik, Israel vs Palestine.
> 
> Its scripture based.
> Those who have read extensively on this.


Please do not bring religion into that. It is not scripture but record -based observation/impression. We know the record of these thieves, and we also observe first hand what they are doing to our country. When 100% of your wealth is stored in the banks abroad, when you pay no tax, when you die of giving every concession to your mortal enemy in return of nothing, then you are viewed as an enemy of the country. If Nawaz was your PM, and doing what he and his family enterprise is doing to Pakistan, you'd have spared not a second booting him out of the PM's office.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

syedali73 said:


> We basically need a professional board run by the professionals and not by the Bharti agents such as Najam Sethi and Nawaz. Our problem is not talent, our problem is those who sideline the talent and inoculate their toe-lickers. Is this going to be resolved? No, hence my advice to every able cricketer (or every able professional for that matter) to immigrate and serve nations that appreciate their talent and allow them to take it to the next level.



Playing Cricket for India and Pakistan can be a thankless job........ For example Afridi....... This guy has been a pivot in Pakistan camp for a long with his bowling abilities and pinch hitting abilities..... But look at the way he has been treated...... Because of this tournament almost everyone forgot his contribution...... Same goes with misbah..... He played better than anyone in few of the matches..... But still people feel he was burden....... Very sad...... I have huge respect for that guy... He builds his innings and wait for the death to unleash his hitting power....... at times he runs out of partners..... which is not his fault....... 

We Indians are also same..... Look at the way dhoni was treated a month ago???? How much criticism he had to face??? And now everyone is gaga over him......... 

Our memories are very short when it comes to cricket....... 

I feel Afridi and Misbah deserves a good farewell.....


----------



## Archie

Misbah Deserves better. 

In the past 7 yrs, Misbah had been the Glue that held Pakistani batting together.. 
He is the Pakistani equivalent of Rahul Dravid minus the 45+ centuries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajkumar

That was for 'if' statement while you automatically deriving 'else' statement . 

in else, 
it will be difficult but doable. We certain things in our favour. Such as toss, batting friendly pitch, run outs(you will be at least seeing one because they do know how much our fielding have improved. If you have watched last 7 india matches, you will know,how many direct hits has been executed. You will be surprised to see the stats . ) Aussies might be having mindset about same Indian team with whom they have played tri series. 

it's a 50-50 game. Winner will be the one who's having their day. 




Irfan Baloch said:


> looks like India is not lifting the cup since Pakistan has lost the match now.
> but I must say, I was impressed to hear that Pakistani batsmen managed to score over 200 mark and gave a target of 214. I mean if they had really tried they would have thrown their wickets below 100 and made some money out of it?
> but then again the odds were with the Aussies and there was not much money to be made.
> 
> I think Pakistani team along with its clean Muslim coach must be commended and rewarded for playing a relatively cleaner match with no overt or blatant suggestions of complying to the wishes of Jamil Moti wala from UAE and Mishra Chandulal from Mombai or Saith Saleem moti gandwala fromKarachi.


----------

